# New Thundercats Image and Details Released



## Animeace (Jan 26, 2011)

> The new “ThunderCats” will appeal to viewers who have loved the characters all their lives as well as young newcomers to the franchise. A sweeping tale combining swords and science and boasting ferocious battles with the highest of stakes, the grand origin story of Prince Lion-O’s ascension to the throne – and of those who would thwart his destiny at any cost – takes on epic dimensions in this sharp new telling. As the forces of good and evil battle each other in the quest for the fabled Stones of Power, Lion-O and his champions learn valuable lessons of loyalty, honor and mortality in every episode.


Source
Source

Interview with new thundercats producer: MTV

Interview with Thundercats composer: 

Comic Con footage: Source
Sneak Peak: Chacarron

The new look is differrent but good still has that old school charm to it. Glad they got the guy that did the original Lion-O to reprise his roll. The chant thunder thunder thunder thundercats hooooo! just wouldnt be the same by anybody elseXD


----------



## Friday (Jan 26, 2011)

In before people say original is always better despite not having seen this version yet. Yawn. 

I don't watch tv anymore, much less cartoons, but this looks like something I wouldve watched 4 years ago.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 26, 2011)

I would have watched it in the 80s wait I did omg its deja vu now if only GI JOE and Transformers could be brou... wait they are on tv again... I love the 80s


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks good, still has that old school feel like someone said.  I think the original voice 
actor for Lion-O will play his dad, but I could be wrong.


----------



## eXze (Jan 26, 2011)

Just rip of anime and it's bound to be a success - easy motto.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 26, 2011)

First, on what channel will this new series be broadcast? I would very much like to watch it, but I might not receive the channel on which it will be shown. And when is it projected to premiere? I do not want to miss a major event such as that.

Second, I am very excited about this news. I saw perhaps no more than ten episodes of the original series, and while I did enjoy it, I also found it to be very campy at times, so I therefore am hoping that this new series will be much more serious in its tone while still remaining true to the spirit and feel of original series.

Third, I see that Lion-O, Tygra, Cheetara, and Panthro are in that image, but what about Jaga, WilyKat, WilyKit, and Mumm-Ra? I hope that they will appear in this new series, as well.

I am not certain if I wish to follow another new television series at this moment, but if I did, this would certainly be it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 26, 2011)

I give this neo geo series 1 season of life just like that he-man series it lasted a season and a season only so nostalgia is only good as the number of people tuning in...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 26, 2011)

Supposedly, it'll be broadcast on Cartoon Network. Wonder when they'll release an image of Snarf, WilyKit and WilyKat, if they're even in the series. Did Tygra always have a gun?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 26, 2011)

looks good, i hope the original concept is maintained.  did they ever get off the earth like planet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2011)

Thundercats! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 26, 2011)

Original Panthera looks better. I don't like how the new version is balding and has side burns. The old Panthera look like he could kick your ass, this one looks like he'd put up a good fight but still lose.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2011)

The most important thing is the theme tune. Get that right and I'm sold.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 26, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Original Panthera looks better. I don't like how the new version is balding and has side burns. The old Panthera look like he could kick your ass, this one looks like he'd put up a good fight but still lose.



isn't it panthero?  panthera is a band


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jan 26, 2011)

Panthro, Pantera.

You're both fucking idiots.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 26, 2011)

Is Tygra using a gun there?

Also, Panthro looks like Jet from Cowboy bebop. If they don't get Beau Billingslea to VA him, it will be a crying shame.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 26, 2011)

Panthro looks a bit off but at least cheetara got the right changes.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 26, 2011)

Panthro still looks like a big black guy  

nuttin wrong with that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2011)

WAAAAANT.

Looks epic, I will definitely watch.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Supposedly, it'll be broadcast on Cartoon Network. Wonder when they'll release an image of Snarf, WilyKit and WilyKat, if they're even in the series.



I also am eager for WilyKat and WilyKit, but I would prefer that Snarf not be in this series, or if he is, for him to not be as annoying as he was in the original series; western animated series have (mostly) become much more serious in tone in the two decades that have passed since _ThunderCats_ was created, with some exceptions, of course.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 26, 2011)

panthero is more or less the same as panthro.  definitely not a feminine name though.

panthro was black   i always thought tygra was too...and he does have a gun

think lionel's gonna tap 

i hope they do have snarf, i don't like pretensious overly serious shit like teen titans when it's _serious_


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 26, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i hope they do have snarf, i don't like pretensious overly serious shit like teen titans when it's _serious_



What did you not like about _Teen Titans?_


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 26, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What did you not like about _Teen Titans?_



don't like it, it _tries too hard_.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll definitely watch this.

They can't use the "OVA" for this Lion-O though, he looks to be quite younger.

His voice wouldn't match to me..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Fuck yes. When is it going to broadcast?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2011)

My main interest is in Mumm-Ra. I hoppe they do him well.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 26, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Fuck yes. When is it going to broadcast?



That is what I wish to know. It will most likely be on the Cartoon Network, but nothing in this universe is ever certain.



Narcissus said:


> My main interest is in Mumm-Ra. I hoppe they do him well.



Yes, indeed; I am hoping that in this series, he will be a proper badass and menacing villain (like David Xanatos in _Gargoyles_ or Slade/Deathstroke in _Teen Titans)_ who is a true threat to the heroes, and not simply a "Curse you, Thundercats! I'll get you next time!"-type villain (like Dr. Claw in _Inspector Gadget)._


----------



## The Potential (Jan 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYdD38lnqQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Mumm-Ra better be Epic. I wonder if we'll get to see King Arthur and the samurai Hachimen in this version too. It'd be epic.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2011)

FUCK  YEAH, They look good, Cheetara looks real good


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2011)

Most highly anticipated series of the year for sure.


----------



## Animeace (Jan 28, 2011)

MTv got a interview with the producer you can see it here Link removed

Snarf, WilyKit and WilyKat have been confirmed to be in the new series. Cant wait to see how Mumra will look hope they keep his tranformation sequence the same.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 28, 2011)

From the Link Animeace posted:



> *MTV NEWS:* First off, tell me about the general idea going into the redesign process. How did you approach the task of changing the characters' appearance for a new generation while staying true to the original series' fans?
> 
> *ETHAN SPAULDING:* We decided that it would be best to keep the core character traits of all the characters — specifically their colors — so at first glance you can tell who each one of them is. We really kept that core spirit of all the characters and just updated them with a little more realistic armor, and some of the '80s aspects — like Lion-O's exposed midriff. The original designs are great, but the world we have going on in this story, we had to fit our designs to that story, so that was our overall impetus.
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2011)

hmmm, i hope the change to tygra isn't too big.  I kinda remember tygra being more staid and steadfast, which was a little boring, but he countered the impulsiveness of lion-o, who _technically_ was the most junior of the adults


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

Thunder Cats come back?

awesome.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2011)

also, i thought tygra and cheetarah were bangin on the down low.  lion-o doesn't have a love interest, hope that doesn't become cheetarah, that would be lame.  they should introduce a new girl


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Snarf_ 









He looks better than the original, in my opinion. I wonder if he'll talk?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 1, 2011)

.....THEY MADE SNARF CUTE!!!! 

*Huggles new adorable Snarf*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 1, 2011)

I see that Snarf will indeed be in the new series: how unfortunate; I do not like cute things, so if Snarf will be more of a pet or mascot in this series, judging from that image, I hope that he does not have too much screen time, which would detract from any serious scenes in the series.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2011)

I concur, though I suppose his new design isn't all that terrible


----------



## Jamibu (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking forward to this new Thundercats anime-ted series.  The designs are okay with me.

I think this should be merged with the other Thundercats topic, do you agree?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 14, 2011)

I wonder if Grune the Destroyer, the evil Thundercat, will appear in this series? I hope so, because while I never actually saw any episodes form the original series in which he appeared, I have heard that he was very badass, especially considering the rather campy tone of the original series.


----------



## Jamibu (Feb 14, 2011)

Check this out:

Some of the new Thundercats toys featured in Toy Fair 2011:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptEZL4D4PzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 14, 2011)

Mumm-Ra's got wings


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 14, 2011)

Footagey trailer type thing has been released for this.

[YOUTUBE]QtTZu9OlypU[/YOUTUBE]

On the plus side the animation looks gorgeous.

On the downside it seems like Lion-O will start off as the kind of mildly retarded manchild best played by Seth Rogan. Hopefully they are smart enough to make him get over that that once everything goes to shit and he ends up in charge.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 14, 2011)

That was a trailer for a failed movie attempt


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 26, 2011)

This is the real thing


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

OMG ITS SO AWESOME! 

the animation is beautiful and fluid

the character designs are familiar but a nice anime flavor

CN is finally turning around


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 26, 2011)

Cool, the series will begin before Thundera is destroyed. Mumm-Ra's reflection is seen in the sword of omens so I doubt the entire season will cover Thundera pre-destruction. Maybe one-fourth? WilyKit and WilyKat at 0:52 , and is the guy at 1:06 a new character?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 26, 2011)

i remember the old series hardly revealed anything about the home world and the final fate of the thundercats.   glad to see at least we'll get some back story here, hope it's a story with an ending though.


----------



## Jamibu (Feb 26, 2011)

*@King Vegeta:* Nice find there. 

Wow, I'm quite impressed so far.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 26, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

Someone finally hosted a decent quality teaser[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrBmWKAyPk8[/YOUTUBE]I love how people keep mentioning the "anime" style when the characters have normal proportions and eye sizes for the most part.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I love how people keep mentioning the "anime" style when the characters have normal proportions and eye sizes for the most part.



Ignoring the fact that Lion-o looks like Narut-o[] when some one says anime style i think more of how the bodies and faces are drawn rather then the eyes


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

My point still stands. They're drawn more like comic characters than what's typical in current anime.vsAsides from Panthro and Lion-O's father, who are hulked out, the body proportions are normal and lack the soft almost androgynous profile that you find in many anime series. Look at the faces: They have sharp chins, pronounced noses, and the eyes aren't that big compared to the rest of the face. The limbs are long and have defined musculature. Again, the typical anime blobiness isn't present. It becomes even more apparent when you compare them to other series. An Eastern influence is definitely present, but I would not call it anime style by any stretch.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

I know plenty of Anime that has defined musculature and sharp chins

[berserk immediately comes to mind]


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I know plenty of Anime that has defined musculature and sharp chins
> 
> [berserk immediately comes to mind]


Berserk's art style isn't representative of most anime. I'm glad they didn't keep that design.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Berserk's art style isn't representative of most



Berserk was just the first that came to mind, 

DBZ
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Cowboy bebop


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2011)

Where are the brats?


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2011)

Nevermind I saw 'em

I'm likin the animation 

Also the super red RED long haired Lion-O Jagura? If so he's unnecessarily hulky lookin.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

Both JJBA and Bebop are far from the norm for anime character design. As for DBZ, it goes against the trend a bit, but the characters still have huge eyes and the body proportions are off as you can see here:Just take a look at the shows that are playing now.  The new Thundercats has more differences than similarities with most of them.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 26, 2011)

Jamibu said:


> Check this out:
> 
> Some of the new Thundercats toys featured in Toy Fair 2011:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptEZL4D4PzQ[/YOUTUBE]



*Must Have!!!*


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Both JJBA and Bebop are far from the norm for anime character design. As for DBZ, it goes against the trend a bit, but the characters still have huge eyes and the body proportions are off as you can see here:Just take a look at the shows that are playing now.  The new Thundercats has more differences than similarities with most of them.



The point be demonstrated is, is that their is no one style under Anime

The art style done here is done to deliberately invoke thoughts of anime

the fact that its being done by Studio 4?C, shows that they are deliberately  trying to bridge the  gape between Carton and anime

they did the same thing with Transformers animated


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

There isn't an official style of anime, but there are certain traits that most anime exhibit. Thundercats doesn't have enough of them to say that it looks like anime more than any other style of animation. I would agree that it falls somewhere in between though.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Someone finally hosted a decent quality teaser[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrBmWKAyPk8[/YOUTUBE]I love how people keep mentioning the "anime" style when the characters have normal proportions and eye sizes for the most part.



THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY CRAP THIS LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> Nevermind I saw 'em
> 
> I'm likin the animation
> 
> Also the super red RED long haired Lion-O Jagura? If so he's unnecessarily hulky lookin.



Nah, thats Claudius, Lion-O and Tygra's dad. Jaga is the old man who touches Lion-O's shoulder in the video.


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2011)

All this epic Thundercats news makes me wanna go rewatch the old series


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 26, 2011)

I feel the same way.


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2011)

^
Want a download hook up?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2011)

The trailer looks good. I like the music in it, and the fact that they gave a glimpse of Mumm-Ra. I really hope this turns out well.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 27, 2011)

Bender said:


> All this epic Thundercats news makes me wanna go rewatch the old series



DON'T. You will ruin your childhood.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 27, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> DON'T. You will ruin your childhood.



Agreed. Just watch the intro. Do not venture further. I did and it wasn't pleasant.


Anyway, new thundercats actually looks good. Who's that super hench bearded Lion-o, is that his pops?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 27, 2011)

The Buff ass dude with the long red hair and beard = King Claudius.
The One next to King Claudius with the single saber tooth = Grune


----------



## Hana (Feb 27, 2011)

This actually looks interesting. Thundercats with some more plot is a pretty neat idea.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29l0xAAJT8Y[/YOUTUBE]

I like the old theme song.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2011)

mum ra had a cool lair. 

i don't remember lion-o's swords power.

also, why the hell build that fancy base and not a ship to go home?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 28, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i don't remember lion-o's swords power.



Expendable blade
Cant harm innocents
Can see through Time and or space

the Symbol in the sky thing


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 28, 2011)

The Potential said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29l0xAAJT8Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I like the old theme song.



It's decided


I won't watch this new shit if they don't keep the old theme song.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Expendable blade
> Cant harm innocents
> Can see through Time and or space
> 
> the Symbol in the sky thing



i remember the time and space thing..  gosh , i hope his sword is as long as gins, or he has some cool short blade tactics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2011)

I remember watching this on toonami back then..good times good times. Wanna give it a spin.

As for not being able to tell the original thundercats apart from how other anime's of the time looked, its complete malarkey  I had originally thought Thundercats was an anime myself based on the extremely fluid animation style as opposed to the cartoony not-so-fluid designs of western animation. It basically looks like Voltron or Macross  Also the way light was designed back in those days, the way it looks like it'll cause a seizure if you don't avert your eyes(dbz had the same thing with the super blinking and flashing neon that they've done away with in kai)


----------



## Talon. (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT3XVnKcl2Y[/YOUTUBE]

I think they should reference this in Thundercats


----------



## zuul (Feb 28, 2011)

Furries in ridiculous nut huggers are not my thing.

I really hated the old one. there is no reason for me to like the new one.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 28, 2011)

Theres always a hater


----------



## The Potential (Feb 28, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> It's decided
> 
> 
> I won't watch this new shit if they don't keep the old theme song.



Sad thing is, like with all reimagined series, they will also reimagine the theme song.

Oh but if they kept the original, it would be to sweet.

New song better be atleast good.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 28, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Sad thing is, like with all reimagined series, they will also reimagine the theme song.
> 
> Oh but if they kept the original, it would be to sweet.
> 
> New song better be atleast good.



Obviously it's not going to be the same recording, I'm happy as long as they do a cover of the old one. Consider the 90s Spiderman theme which was a (heavily) remade version of the 60s version. The 60s version was horrible so I'm glad they edited it that much. With the new Thundercats song, it should be more like the original than the Spiderman song was, but we cannot expect it to be just as we remember it.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 28, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> Obviously it's not going to be the same recording, I'm happy as long as they do a cover of the old one. Consider the 90s Spiderman theme which was a (heavily) remade version of the 60s version. The 60s version was horrible so I'm glad they edited it that much. With the new Thundercats song, it should be more like the original than the Spiderman song was, but we cannot expect it to be just as we remember it.



Nah, I don't expect it to be. But the original kicked so much ass.

I hope it's simular.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 1, 2011)

wasn't lion-o a kid the same age as the other 2 kids , but his space-time capsule broke in transport and he became older while no one else in the refugee group aged?

how is that gonna jive with the new show?


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 1, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> wasn't lion-o a kid the same age as the other 2 kids , but his space-time capsule broke in transport and he became older while no one else in the refugee group aged?
> 
> how is that gonna jive with the new show?



Time capsule was altered to let Lion-O age physically since Jaga knew he wouldn't survive and he wanted a strong leader to help the refugee on their new home.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 22, 2011)

So has anyone seen the extended trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KGj6KGeUto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Mar 22, 2011)

I remember watching a few episodes of the old show and hating it even back then.

This new one doesn't look much better.  Seems like another 'anime wannabe' cash in from men in suits trying to jump on a bandwagon.  Unlike some people, I don't hate the designs, just the idea behind the show.  The designs look a lot better than the 80s ones, at least.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 22, 2011)

Two voice actors revealed:
a room only containing 2 transportalisers and 2 vents doesn't make much sense either.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Grrblt (Apr 4, 2011)

The original Thundercats ho


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 4, 2011)

That trailer is badass bro. So Lion-O will get older in the series. Thats definately something to look forward to.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 4, 2011)

Nightblade said:


>



Is that... Christopher Lee as Jaga?

SOLD!


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

can not wait


----------



## Lord Snow (Apr 4, 2011)

EPIC!!!!! I can't wait.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2011)

take the coolest thundercat quiz, it has a thunder cat primer.

Faux News Report


----------



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2011)

I just saw a trailer for this on Cartoon Network a couple of days ago. It looked pretty good from what I saw and got me excited. I'll definitely tune in when it airs later this month.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2011)

Nightblade said:


>



  

I've died and gone to heaven pek pek


----------



## Koi (Jul 4, 2011)

This should be starting soon, no?


----------



## Let it Bleed (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s9gkwZ3K4U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

A few scenes from the first episode.

Edit- another link


----------



## Jamibu (Jul 4, 2011)

^Wow, how do people get this?  Nice. 

Anyway, seeing this now, I'm really interested in watching this.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 4, 2011)

Koi said:


> This should be starting soon, no?



July 29th at 8 PM I believe.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 4, 2011)

hang on did I just see a bunch of peasants attack Lion-O knowing full well he's a prince? or are laws in Thundera different that the poor can try and teach nobles a "lesson" without their head ending up on a pike the very next morning. 

they're very ballsy peasants in any case.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 4, 2011)

The old sage saying "it's awesome powas"


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm already in love


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 7, 2011)

I usually don't go for anything furry related, but I was liking what I saw here. They're channelling some A:TLA which is good. They actually look like cats instead of people playing dress up; always thought Panthro looked like a black guy with facepaint. The animation is fluid too, and combined with a good choreography can lead to good action scenes. That was a big draw for me with Avatar and could sell me on this series.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> hang on did I just see a bunch of peasants attack Lion-O knowing full well he's a prince? or are laws in Thundera different that the poor can try and teach nobles a "lesson" without their head ending up on a pike the very next morning.
> 
> they're very ballsy peasants in any case.



That surprised me as well


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

i Like the [not so] Subtle use of Cat noises, Very Classy


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 7, 2011)

It was the thundercats that kicked some nameless evil we are assume are badass ass. which for all intent and purposes sounds badass.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> It'll probably be on the website at some point or youtube.



That is very good to hear.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2011)

Never underestimate the power of youtube.


----------



## Yak (Jul 12, 2011)

This is bringing back a piece of childhood.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2011)

oh crap, what network is showing the new series


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 15, 2011)

CartoonNetwork


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 16, 2011)

oh thank god


----------



## Godot (Jul 16, 2011)

If they have Mumm-Ra's pet dog, Ma-Mutt, then I'm happy.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 21, 2011)

Ign got a new interview with Thundercats composer Kevin Kliesch 


> Kliesch himself might not have watched the original series, but that doesn't mean he isn't bringing out the big guns for the new series. "I take a lot of inspiration in John Williams, James Horner, Jerry Goldsmith and all the big stars of the film music industry," Kliesch told us. "I used what I learned from them and applied it to this show. Every ThunderCats episode feels like a mini-movie and yet it's also a continuing journey. So I'm approaching it that way as well. I'm reusing themes that I've come up with all throughout the show to tie it all together."
> 
> So will this be a traditional orchestral score or will there be any other elements involved? Like electronics? "It's a little bit of both," Kliesch said. "I like to fold the electronics into the orchestra. Much like Goldsmith liked to do back in the 80's. He was a trailblazer back in the 80's in the way that he treated electronics like a fifth section of the orchestra."
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 21, 2011)

I Hear HBO is pitching around the idea of doing an God of War Series (Animated)


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 21, 2011)

so when is the official start date so I can DVR it


----------



## Animeace (Jul 21, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> so when is the official start date so I can DVR it



July 29th 8 pm


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 21, 2011)

sweet             .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 23, 2011)

u know, the original lion o had orange eyes, all the thundercats did


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2011)

The wait for this show is killing me.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 23, 2011)

Ann got some new footage from comic con> 

The "Re-Blog if you don't like the Reboot" on Tumblr is up to 2.3 million reblogs now

Lion-O got owned.XD


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2011)

Animeace said:


> Ann got some new footage from comic con>
> 
> The "Re-Blog if you don't like the Reboot" on Tumblr is up to 2.3 million reblogs now
> 
> Lion-O got owned.XD



Fuckin sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw the commercial for it on CN, if Steve Blum is in it, then I'm sold.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn they actually managed to make Tygra interesting


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 24, 2011)

Tygra as the jerky, arrogant brother? 

I'm on board.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 24, 2011)

New clip Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2011)

I love that Tygra is now a Douchebag


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 25, 2011)

Orochimaru Kusanagi said:


> I saw the commercial for it on CN, if Steve Blum is in it, then I'm sold.



did you check to see if wiki had a page for it with the list of voice actors ?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2011)

u guys should nominate the new show for show of the month here


just type thundercats and post reply


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 25, 2011)

All the reviews I've been hearing about this show says it's top notch. Saw a clip with Mumm-ra in his everliving form, and he looks large and incharge.


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2011)

I set my cable box to "record" for Thundercats on Friday


----------



## Talon. (Jul 25, 2011)

fuckin A, Will Friedle, Kevin Michael Richardson, and Christopher Lee?

im so watching this.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 25, 2011)

I loved that they showed the old classic version yesterday. Made for a good time. I'm sure I'll watch this one. Seems decent enough.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 27, 2011)

They posted a new preview on facebook. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 28, 2011)

Got him with the Kitten face Lol Awesome trailer cant wait till tomorrow.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 28, 2011)

I am also very excited about the premiere of the new series tomorrow, and hope that I can find a way to watch it, as I do not have access to Cartoon Network at home.

For how many episodes and seasons might this new series last? I recall that the new 2002 _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe_ series was greatly hyped and supposed to be very awesome, but it lasted for only 39 episodes, far fewer than the 130 episodes of the original 1983 series, likely because it was less popular, so I hope that this new series shall last for longer than did the new _He-Man_ series (is it a coincidence that both of the original series each last for 130 episodes?). Does anyone else here hope that this series shall fare better than did the new _He-Man_ series?


----------



## Animeace (Jul 28, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am also very excited about the premiere of the new series tomorrow, and hope that I can find a way to watch it, as I do not have access to Cartoon Network at home.
> 
> For how many episodes and seasons might this new series last? I recall that the new 2002 _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe_ series was greatly hyped and supposed to be very awesome, but it lasted for only 39 episodes, far fewer than the 130 episodes of the original 1983 series, likely because it was less popular, so I hope that this new series shall last for longer than did the new _He-Man_ series (is it a coincidence that both of the original series each last for 130 episodes?). Does anyone else here hope that this series shall fare better than did the new _He-Man_ series?



There will be plenty of rips online after it comes out so I wouldnt worry bout not having the channel just google after the premiere. Im hoping for at least 50 would give them more than enough room to tell the story. 100 would be kind of unrealistic at least by todays standards dont see a lot of cartoons reach that mark unless it's a smash hit like spongebob or something.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2011)

i hope it has 30 or so.... i want the plot to resolve.  or else they'll just get lost on another planet and dwindle there till the show is canceled again.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 28, 2011)

Thundercats is too big a part of my childhood. They better not screw this up.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 28, 2011)

I was watching those classic episodes the other day. They were pretty bad but certainly not the huge sacks of crap that I thought they'd be with my 29 year old mind.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm hoping for an "Avatar:The Last Airbender" kind of surprise from this one.

I guess we will see what it's got tonight.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 29, 2011)

Tonight will be an epic night for sure


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Series premiere in a minute.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

And now the series begins


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2011)

Hoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

lol 

Lion-O rather chase hoes than use the sword.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Best 16 minutes of my life b4 a commercial


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 29, 2011)

Soo..it's good I reckon?  

Something other than Legend Of Korra to look forward to on the western animation front?


----------



## Animeace (Jul 29, 2011)

Definitely meeting expectations so far Wily kit and kat are pretty sly.XD


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

I love Wilykit and Wilykat pek pek


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Epic.

So far.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Kick ass! 

Tygra just kicks ridiculous ass!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Tygra is still a douche, though. 

That Cheetara, though.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Something tells me Lion-O's act of kindness is going to come back to bite him in the ass next episode.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

@ Bluebeard

Cheetara 

Awww yeah


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy Shit Lynx-O!


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Look I'm right   (I'm sure we all saw it coming though)


----------



## Animeace (Jul 29, 2011)

Lizards pulled a trojan horse.XD


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy shit missiles!?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 29, 2011)

Have a warrior cat infestasion problem? Pull out the mechs


----------



## mayumi (Jul 29, 2011)

why is it whenever they do a redo of old cartoons, they make the hero stupid.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 29, 2011)

Being a OG 80's kid! Yes this has my stamp of approval! I think I seen something that was done this well since. Hmm Beast Wars Transformers. I'm digging everything except Panthro not being here to kick some tail. We need the Brotha cat on the prowl.

My boy Lex Luther is Grune hell yeah!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Lizards fucking shit up.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 29, 2011)

I must say not having Snarf talk was a fucking brilliant decision. Thank you producers.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

DAMN THAT BIG TOOTHED BASTARD!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Panthral.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2011)

mayumi said:


> why is it whenever they do a redo of old cartoons, they make the hero stupid.



Dunno Lion-O Seems Smarter then every one else actualy


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Animeace (Jul 29, 2011)

Stabbed in the back wtf panthro


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

It's Mumm-ra!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh my god

Mumm Ra!


----------



## TheWon (Jul 29, 2011)

The pulled a dam Lion King! LOL, and my boy Claw shield turned grey like when OPrime died!


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

lol so pretty much all these years the cats thought they had the lizards by the balls when it was actually the opposite.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 29, 2011)

Mumra looks boss


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

TheWon said:


> The pulled a dam Lion King! LOL, and my boy Claw shield turned grey like when OPrime died!



I thought the exact same thing


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

I am... speechless.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> I thought the exact same thing



That's some OG shit right there! When stuff turned grey you know somebody is dead! LOL


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Get your hands off him Mumm ra you bastard!


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes.


YESS!!

The only thing we need now are new remakes of Saber Rider and The Adventures of the Galaxy Rangers..


----------



## TheWon (Jul 29, 2011)

There we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuck up now Mumm-bitch


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Classic Mumm-ra.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

*sniff* *sniff* 

Jaga! Don't do it! 

DON'T DO IT! 

DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWon (Jul 29, 2011)

You shall not pass! LOL I know it's coming!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Now I gotta wait till next week for new episodes.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Goddammit!

I hate teh waiting game


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 29, 2011)

Was the episode as good as everybody said it would be?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 29, 2011)

The only thing wrong with the series is the music. I need some air quitar and some awesome riffs!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

^^

Agreed. 

I think they were going for more classical epic fantasy sounding music this time around, though.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Was the episode as good as everybody said it would be?



Unbelievably cool.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol pretty damn good episode in my opinion...can't wait for more of this.

I forget though, was Mumm Ra only able to transform at night in the original cartoon...or was that something new for this.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 29, 2011)

Like I said early this best use of a old series since Beast Wars Transformers!
Now there is hope in my heart! We need someone to get going on that Spiral Zone, and Exo Squad redo!


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> Unbelievably cool.



Most excelent..


For how many episodes is this scheduled to air?


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 29, 2011)

The thundercats premiere  just solidifed its status as the one of the greatest action cartoons of our time. It's impressive enough to silence the most cynic naysayers. If the rest of the series is anything like the premiere then it will be legendary. It's basically game of thrones if it were animated. Expectations exceeded.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Lol pretty damn good episode in my opinion...can't wait for more of this.



Ditto. 



> I forget though, was Mumm Ra only able to transform at night in the original cartoon...or was that something new for this.



No he was able to transform in the daytime in the original. I think it's a new rule for this new adaptation.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> Goddammit!
> 
> I hate teh waiting game



Now this is how you do a remake of an 80s tv series, that Masters of the Universe series that ran not to long ago was a bit of hit or miss that said this one looks to be going full flame of Olympus with just one episode Kratos has err wait wrong franchise...

Got a feline infestation send in the Exterminators and if all else fails go to plan B: Mumm-RA


----------



## TheWon (Jul 29, 2011)

He could only transform in his pyramid so being too anywhere is a plus for him. They had to do something to counter that.

One more thing can you imagine a SilverHawks remake done with this kind of care. Hell Yeah!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> Ditto.
> 
> No he was able to transform in the daytime in the original. I think it's a new rule for this new adaptation.



So if you want to attack Mumm-Ra in this show its gotta be during the day "Like the Vampire he is Nocturnal..."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2011)

God damn this was awesome!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

No Mumm-ra transformation kind of made me sad.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Now this is how you do a remake of an 80s tv series, that Masters of the Universe series that ran not to long ago was a bit of hit or miss that said this one looks to be going full flame of Olympus with just one episode Kratos has err wait wrong franchise...



He-man Master's of the universe was too dull and not too many people are familiar with the original. Now Thundercats that caught a ton of replay on Toonami thus why it's so loved.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, I liked the He-Man remake.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't believe they actually made Snarf _cute_ and it worked.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 29, 2011)

Someone went Middle-Earth on This version of The Thundercats... Mmmm I likes it want 4 Seasons and its not up for debate Cartoon Network.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

The episode didn't disappoint; wonder if we'll see Ma-Mutt 

And the new looks are hitting home thus far ^^

Did anyone notice Lynx-O?

And Tygra the older Brother; Wow didn't see that playing out that way.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I can't believe they actually made Snarf _cute_ and it worked.



He reminded me of Momo this time around.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't see Lynx-O


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

As far as Mumm-Ra's Transformation I guess its a new rule; although in the original series he was relegated to the Pyramid until the Ancient Spirits upgraded him close to season two.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> I didn't see Lynx-O




He was the cat in the tower that called for the alarms when the lizards attacked


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 29, 2011)

"Re-Imaginings" over "remakes" are generally better for old TV series. Battlestar Galactica proved it and this just further justifies it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> "Re-Imaginings" over "remakes" are generally better for old TV series. Battlestar Galactica proved it and this just further justifies it.



True that; I had my reservations; but if it continues to be this good, as a old school Thunder Cats fan, I'll remain happy


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Someone went Middle-Earth on This version of The Thundercats... Mmmm I likes it want 4 Seasons and its not up for debate Cartoon Network.



Hmmm, Hellrasinbrasin I don't know iif Cartoon Network can raise 4 seasons especially for a show like Thundercats 2011.  I mean they'll have to constantly feed it and take care of it. Seems like too big a job for them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> Hmmm, Hellrasinbrasin I don't know iif Cartoon Network can raise 4 seasons especially for a show like Thundercats 2011.  I mean they'll have to constantly feed it and take care of it. Seems like too big a job for them.




We'll have to report them to PETA if they don't


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 29, 2011)

I wouldn't trust CN very far on this. Last great action show they had (Sym-Bionic Titan) got cancelled when it was just getting epic.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 29, 2011)

This is what I wanted it to be. Animation was great. This and Legend of Korra will kick so much ass . Looking foward to the action scenes in this series. I believe the animation is being done by Studio 4?C right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> I wouldn't trust CN very far on this. Last great action show they had (Sym-Bionic Titan) got cancelled when it was just getting epic.



True but they've done a decent Job with Clone Wars and Young Justice


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

Well all I'll hope for is one, maybe two good seasons like the first series.

Though it seems in this incarnation Thundera is a city and not a planet, so no sword of Plundarr.

Wonder if we'll get to meet Jackalman and Munkian


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> True but they've done a decent Job with Clone Wars and *Young Justice*



Ohohoho..no.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> True but they've done a decent Job with Clone Wars and *Young Justice*



You mean other than the monstrous schedule slip?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> You mean other than the monstrous schedule slip?



see now i herd that was the Production's Fuck up


i could be wrong tho


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> I wouldn't trust CN very far on this. Last great action show they had (Sym-Bionic Titan) got cancelled when it was just getting epic.



CN cancelling Sym-Bionic Titan really pissed me off. If they can keep churning out Ben 10 series like fucking robots, then they have no right to cancel or get rid of the good shows.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> CN cancelling Sym-Bionic Titan really pissed me off. If they can keep churning out Ben 10 series like fucking robots, then they have no right to cancel or get rid of the good shows.



Pfft,Tartakovsky never could catch a good break on CN..


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> CN cancelling Sym-Bionic Titan really pissed me off. If they can keep churning out Ben 10 series like fucking robots, then they have no right to cancel or get rid of the good shows.




Stopped watching CN almost directly after they canceled Toonami, though the New Thunder Cats will drag me back every Friday


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, I wound up liking this a LOT more than I had expected.  I hope, at the very least, that the animation itself stays this good because honestly that alone will keep me watching.  And-- shit, they wound up making Snarf likable!  

What was weird, though, was the fact that I was watching Batman Beyond RIGHT before this came on, so I had to IMDB this to make sure I was hearing right.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuck a Gundam just get me an Oldman and lady with huge breast.

Aslo the whole "Ancient Spirits of Evil CHANGE THIS AAAAAHHHHH" part was funny.

I liked what I saw, but don't fuck it up CN.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERQV_wQqWBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 29, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Ohohoho..no.



My only real problem with YJ is that I wish they had waited a little while to pull the trigger on the romance. And this huge gap in episodes is grating.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> You mean other than the monstrous schedule slip?



Yeaaaah, if that's the case then I'll give Thundercats two seasons till CN drops it to bring in some gay new reality show. 

It must just be me but IIRC Cartoon Network/Toonami only aired season one and two.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 29, 2011)

TheWon said:


> He could only transform in his pyramid so being too anywhere is a plus for him. They had to do something to counter that.
> 
> One more thing can you imagine a SilverHawks remake done with this kind of care. Hell Yeah!


I remember that he lied to everyone about not being able to go outside his pyramid. Maybe Mumm-Ra had that limitation early in the original series, but he eventually lost it .


Bluebeard said:


> No Mumm-ra transformation kind of made me sad.


You didn't see the preview of the next episode? LOL!


Bluebeard said:


> Hey, I liked the He-Man remake.


I don't see the hate on it either, it was good to me.


Megaharrison said:


> I wouldn't trust CN very far on this. Last great action show they had (Sym-Bionic Titan) got cancelled when it was just getting epic.


They did Genndy the same way on Samurai Jack, the man gave them the Clone Wars long before Lucas got hands-on with a TV series.

CN was said to have cancelled SBT because of no merchandising potential. Now that's what I call fucked up.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

^

CNN's reason for cancelling SBT was completly bullshit. 

They couldn't merchandise it? It was fucking giant robots that combine into a bigger giant robot fighting alien monsters. Toys can easily be made from such a concept.


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2011)

Can we talk about the VAs?  I was not expecting Clancy Brown to show up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> It must just be me but IIRC Cartoon Network/Toonami only aired season one and two.




Of what?

There are only two seasons to the first thunder cats


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

Clancy Brown as Grune was simply awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Clancy Brown as Grune was simply awesome.



Surprised?

 you shouldn't be


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

I knew something was up wif Grune he wasn't called the Destroyer for no reason; his spiritual battles with Jaga were much epic


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Of what?
> 
> There are only two seasons to the first thunder cats



Two seasons of Thundercats

There were a total of 4 seasons


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYUDdrxzfDk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Mumm-Ra is too metal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpQ3JTAk8mo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> Two seasons of Thundercats
> 
> There were a total of 4 seasons



Two season cut into two parts one and two a piece 

At least that is how the Box sets are That I own, I see that Wikipedia has it as four seasons, regardless is a 130 episodes


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 29, 2011)

Watching it now. Good so far.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok Time to get down to the important issues


Shipping 

Are your For Litara or Cheetygra?


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

^

Litara easily

Tygra is too much of a douche


----------



## The Big G (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheetara is the future Queen of the Thundercats Fo Sho


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with Bender, Tygra is too much of a douche.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

It was awesome, this is what CN should be regularly

This ep was exactly what i wanted

Cheetara is aweome and hott

Litara ftw


----------



## The Big G (Jul 29, 2011)

How long till Rule 34 goes into effect


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

a week


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

The Big G said:


> How long till Rule 34 goes into effect



Knowing the speed of annon, 10 minutes after the premiere.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2011)

A Day 

The Kits are gonna get hard thogh


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 30, 2011)

That was...really good.

I shall check this out again next week.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

The Big G said:


> How long till Rule 34 goes into effect



Cheetara has always been pretty hot for a cat, but you know, they turned it up to eleven this time around, so I can imagine fanart is already out there.


----------



## MissBean500 (Jul 30, 2011)

That premiere was pretty damn tight.


----------



## angieness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hope it shows up on bittorrent soon, I worked tonight so I missed it. Outside of Adult Swim, Cartoon Network is bad about putting episodes up.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone notice the Roboburrble(sp) arm, when Lion-O was in the tech store?


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2011)

Koi said:


> Can we talk about the VAs?  I was not expecting Clancy Brown to show up.



Ya know there was something about Grune that was bugging me. But ten again Clancy Brown voicing anyone always raises suspicion especially since that person always turned out to be a traitorous dick.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 30, 2011)

was an awesome premiere.  well done.

 u people should vote for thundercats for show of the month, if not this month next month.

i like how not everyone knew each other all at once.

i felt like there was some melding of original series and new stuff.  i swore the king was lion o from the old series, and so was the big cat base.  and of course the original cats planet was thundera, not just a city.  i'm gonna have to get used to the old canon not existing.

there was a few cliches , but overall good story.

the book of omens has an awful lot of shit to explain.  what happened to the tech and why did it come back now, and what does mumm ra really really want?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 30, 2011)

Just finished watching and as someone who grew up in the 80's watching the original, I am mightily pleased with the direction they are going with this. 

Superb premiere, and I hope they can continue this level of quality for the rest of the series.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 30, 2011)

Excellent first episode.

If they can continue on with this kind of quality,this will be legendary.

If the CN heads don't go and ruin this of course!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 30, 2011)

The VA for Cheetara is the actress who was the love interest for Adam Sandlers character in You Don't Mess with the Zohan


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 30, 2011)

I was expecting Jaga to scream:

"you shall not pass!"



this was a pretty epic first episode. I only hope it'll have a consistent schedule unlike some other shows I could name. 

oh and loved that scene where Lion-O helped free those Lizards and one of them returning the favour to him and Tigra. that was a nice touch.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

^

Young Justice.


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn I just missed the first episode, I was actually looking at the commercials for it and now I really want to see it


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 30, 2011)

That was...pretty fucking good.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 30, 2011)

I just realized something, Grune(sp) is a sabretooth. I just thought he was british or something.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 30, 2011)

sheepswitch said:


> Download it here



Thanks for the link dude btw!


I couldn't find in the usual places so you helped me out.

That's for anyone thinking he is pulling a scam or some shit like that.


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2011)

sheepswitch said:


> Download it here



Thank you you wonderful person


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 30, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I was expecting Jaga to scream:
> 
> "you shall not pass!"



That was exactly what I was thinking.

This was an awesome start to the series.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 30, 2011)

How the hell did I forget to watch this last night?! 

*Goes to download*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2011)

Gallant said:


> How the hell did I forget to watch this last night?!
> 
> *Goes to download*



Dunno, how in Thundera did you?

Shame, shame


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

Mumm-ra is pretty much a Sith this time around.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 30, 2011)

Well,holy heck,did they make Tygra a douchebag or what?

Not to mention I am guessing some kind of brotherly rivalry with Lion-O over Cheetara.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Mumm-ra is pretty much a Sith this time around.



Since there's mechs in this series I expect the Cats to get a super robot. Then the series turns into Zone of the Enders.

Oh and Jaga will come back as a Force Ghost and keep mentoring Lion-O.

_"Use the Force Lion-O."_


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m48MauovmNA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Can somebody tell me the name of the song used in this trailer? 

Is this the series main theme or is it just a trailer song?

Edit:

Nevermind,it's called "Protectors of The Earth".


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Since there's mechs in this series I expect the Cats to get a super robot. Then the series turns into Zone of the Enders.
> 
> Oh and Jaga will come back as a Force Ghost and keep mentoring Lion-O.
> 
> _"Use the Force Lion-O."_



 


Well he was a spiritual entity most of the first series, even fighting a ghost Grune on multiple occasions, so cha I can see this


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Well he was a spiritual entity most of the first series, even fighting a ghost Grune on multiple occasions, so cha I can see this



I really need to re-watch the old series. I think the one arc that really stood out was the Anointment Trials. Those were really good episodes.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2011)

Indeed, that is where Lion-O had to 'fix' the sword after accidentally striking Tygra correct?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Indeed, that is where Lion-O had to 'fix' the sword after accidentally striking Tygra correct?



No, it was the trial he took to become the _True_ Lord of the Thundercats.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2011)

Ah yes, been years since I've watched the series, three or four. 

May need to break my box sets back out and watch 'em again.

Would make sense seeing as this series as rekindled fond childhood memories ^^


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm-6ADj_Emk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 30, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm-6ADj_Emk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck yeah,the Game of Thrones reviewer..

This should be entertaining..


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm-6ADj_Emk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



oh, Otaku Assemble.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2011)

Otaku Assemble


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2011)

Ya know Thundercats 2011 should automatically be the tv show of the week due to how mega fucking awesome it was and drawing together near all the forums.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 30, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm-6ADj_Emk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Please tell me he says that they killed his n**** Claudus.  :rofl


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2011)

I wonder if they'll show the Sword of Omens breaking like it did in the original series.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 31, 2011)

^it probably will. 
more challenges for Lion-O.



Ciupy said:


> Well,holy heck,did they make Tygra a douchebag or what?
> 
> Not to mention I am guessing some kind of brotherly rivalry with Lion-O over Cheetara.


Tygra is like most older brothers who like to troll their little brothers.

if he were a douche, he'd have taken the Sword of Omens from Lion-O because he's much better than him, maybe kick mud on his face too.

as far as Cheetara's concerned, I didn't get that impression. but as the series progresses, who knows. 

but I hope not.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2011)

The Creators have Confirmed the love triangle Ciupy, Nightblade Pick a side....


Litara or Cheetygra 


Also Can't Wait to see the other Mutant/Races


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2011)

Litara FTW


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2011)

Why can't I have Tyon-o instead?


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2011)

Hell no Koi


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 31, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Creators have Confirmed the love triangle Ciupy, Nightblade Pick a side....
> 
> 
> Litara or Cheetygra


[YOUTUBE]Tim5nU3DwIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow second viewing has you catching shit you missed

they wiped out a Shelter full of women and  children on screen


Pretty hardcore


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 31, 2011)

also blowing up a bridge full of soldiers, killing them on screen.

stabbing Klaudius on screen!

torturing Jaga. Peasants asking for the death of Lizards. ON SCREEN!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2011)

Tygra Snaped a Lizards Neck...Slightly off Screen but the Snap was very Clear

EDIT: Jagga Vaporized On Screen!


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 31, 2011)

That's what a TV-PG rating will get you.


----------



## Yak (Jul 31, 2011)

So, finally got around to watch the premiere episode. Man, it's great to see this all spiced up and modernized (since, while the classic cartoon is an irreplacable childhood memory it's gotten quite dusty and a bit corny compared to today's standarts). I loved the first episode, the voice actors are all fitting greatly, superb animation, pacing and the storyline kicks off very interestingly with a lot of potential to fulfill. I hope they keep it this way in the future and this will become a very entertaining ride.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 31, 2011)

sheepswitch said:


> Download it here



Oh shit didnt realize it premiered, was wondering what I'd have to watch on tv after falling skies season ended and before football started.


And on that note mods/admins please ban my account, for a few years or so...


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Is this as good as Young Justice?


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2011)

Friday said:


> Is this as good as Young Justice?



Every thing is better then young justice


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

That's not true. Young Justice is pretty neat, except for the episode schedule is worthy of a huge facepalm.

Hello Megan!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2011)

i find the action scenes to be Cookie cutter, but maybe that's just me


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]z7bhdwcAnH0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aLx4lJ8AN8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought it was funny that Claudious, Lion-o's father is voiced by the original Lion-o I think


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 31, 2011)

Heh,everytime I hear Lion-O I can't help thinking about Batman Beyond..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Heh,everytime I hear Lion-O I can't help thinking about Batman Beyond..



And I can't stop thinking of Boy Meets World


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2011)

Written with the sensibility of the 20-30 year olds that remember the original, but presented for kids. Not a bad thing, but i have a feeling this won't be avatar. This show deals with race, war, and father son issues. But death is off screen or not at all. Though to be honest the action is quite good.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 31, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Written with the sensibility of the 20-30 year olds that remember the original, but presented for kids. Not a bad thing, but i have a feeling this won't be avatar. This show deals with race, war, and father son issues.* But death is off screen or not at all*. Though to be honest the action is quite good.





You just described word for word the way in which Avatar does it as well..


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2011)

well it isn't as obvious as "a bunch off arrows hit nothing but shields and dirt" bad?


----------



## Animeace (Jul 31, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Written with the sensibility of the 20-30 year olds that remember the original, but presented for kids. Not a bad thing, but i have a feeling this won't be avatar. This show deals with race, war, and father son issues. *But death is off screen or not at all.* Though to be honest the action is quite good.



They showed Claudius  getting stabbed in the back


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 31, 2011)

Animeace said:


> They showed Claudius  getting stabbed in the back



They also showed an underground bunker full of women and children getting exploded to heck.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, that doesn't mean that the entire bunker collapsed; but of course if this series is anything like the first most of the cats were wiped out when Thundera was destroyed. 

To me it seemed that was a passage more then a bunker, but Wilykit/Kat's expressions also lead to the whole tragedy of the situation. So Who knows 

Oh and Lynx-O for those that said they missed him ^^


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 31, 2011)

Snarf >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Momo


----------



## Armaroller (Jul 31, 2011)

I must say I really enjoyed the reboot. Thundercats was always my second favorite cartoon behind Transformers G1. Having grown up with the original, it breathes new life into the series. This is surprising for me to say this, but so far I am enjoying this series far MUCH better than the original. The problem with the original series is that the cast got too over-bloated (See G1 vs. Beast Wars in this department). I didn't mind the Lunataks, but the Berserker pirates I didn't really care for. 

Let's talk apples and oranges here:

Animation: Studio 4c does an outstanding job on the visuals. The depth and breadth of the backgrounds alone is marvelous. Lion-O took a little while to grow on me, but I can see that they were trying to present him as a younger character(late teens-early 20's by human standards). King Claudus was a wonderful addition to the origin story, very regal and strong looking. I loved how Jaga was interpreted this go around. They used the Yoda approach, and it paid off great. With Tygra I am still on the fence over design wise. Cheetara... what can I say? I love the reboot design in that they take away her one piece swimsuit and give her a midriff and less eye shadow and spots(I know they are makings but still...). Not to mention a boob job. Wilykit and Wilykat, with tails?!? It must be something that happens after puberty for them to outgrow, much like a tadpole. I am really digging Panthro with muttonchops! I really hope to see more of Grune. His presence in the original series was I believe only in one episode, and I do hope he appears for several more episodes. The cameo with Lynx-O was handled very well. Slithe was a beast, literally! I'm kinda glad they dropped his "Yesssss..." catchphrase and just had him hiss like the other lizardmen. The biggest change for me was Snarf. As much as he acted like a nanny for Lion-O in the original series, I REALLY like this direction as a mere pet. Less annoying but oh so cute! I saved the best for last... Mumm-Ra!! So brief, so wicked, and so sinister! He didn't even have to become the Everliving to be powerful, he's awesome just as is! (Although he may use that form in later episodes). Rankin-Bass was good for the time (I loved the animated Hobbit and Return of the King), but watching reruns on Boomerang, I can see how the show has really aged, much like G1. 

Voice acting: Bringing back Larry Kenney was a great move. I know his voice is a little too mature for a young Lion-O, but having him do King Claudus was just perfect(him doing "Thundercats... HO!!!!" was like a trip down memory lane, similar to bringing back Frank Welker and Peter Cullen in Transformers Prime was). The other voice actors I've heard in various other roles, and I think they fit well, they will just take time to grow on me. The original voice cast I felt was very constrained, and this cast lets their voices emote more freely. 

Story: While the original Thundercats were refugees escaping from an dying Thundera to living on Third Earth, this series has them well established on Third Earth and until the end of the episode, were the ruling class. So far, only the lizardmen have been seen. If they feature any of the other animal species that would be ok, but if it's just the lizardmen that's ok too. The theme of finding the book of Omens and discovering lost technology gives them hope for rebuilding their shattered lives. In the original series, they were established in Cat's Lair and had daily battles with Mumm-Ra, Mutants or Lunataks. 

Overall: I think this series will be a big hit! It may not have the longevity of the original, but seeing the 'Cats in action for a new generation is certainly great! I do hope this continues for a least a second season.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Written with the sensibility of the 20-30 year olds that remember the original, but presented for kids. Not a bad thing, but i have a feeling this won't be avatar. This show deals with race, war, and father son issues.* But death is off screen or not at all.* Though to be honest the action is quite good.


 ok So you obviously missed the discussion only a few posts above your own




Zen-aku said:


> Wow second viewing has you catching shit you missed
> 
> they wiped out a Shelter full of women and  children on screen!
> 
> ...





Nightblade said:


> also blowing up a bridge full of soldiers, killing them on screen.
> 
> stabbing Klaudius on screen!
> 
> torturing Jaga. Peasants asking for the death of Lizards. ON SCREEN!!





Zen-aku said:


> Tygra Snaped a Lizards Neck...Slightly off Screen but the Snap was very Clear
> 
> EDIT: Jagga Vaporized On Screen!



this show isn't shying a way from the Issue of death


----------



## Heloves (Jul 31, 2011)

now excited ...I will watch it on demand


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2011)

^

Mumm ra was only wizened and thin because that was his base form man. He started to go into the Ever Living, but was interupted by the sunrise.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 31, 2011)

Fucking Christ, this show is amazing. 

I need a new Thundercats set, like, NOW.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Just got done watching. It seems to be off a good start. I certainly wouldn't call it amazing (reading some of your comments you would think it was sex on a stick) but that's hype for ya.  

The animation and lighting effects were top-notch and good job on not making Kit and Kat annoying, but the writing had its hiccups.... Like Lion-O just inexplicably deciding not to tell anyone about his vision. It sort of contradicts his character since he seems to show no shame in telling people all about his technology and mythology fetish. 

I also don't particularly like the way they have to demonize everyone else (poor Tygra) in order to make the main character look good. I always considered that a very weak writing technique. Presenting the Third Earth cats as gluttonous, blood-thirsty bigots wasn't the most classy way to end their empire. 

But respect for them giving all of the old characters excellent intros. No one felt glossed over or under-emphasized. Voice acting was pretty good. Mum-ra was cash.

I'll be keeping up with it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Like Lion-O just inexplicably deciding not to tell anyone about his vision. It sort of contradicts his character since he seems to show no shame in telling people all about his technology and mythology fetish.


 that's the point they already think he is crazy and knows no one would  belive him



> Presenting the Third Earth cats as gluttonous, blood-thirsty bigots wasn't the most classy way to end their empire.


thats what happens to most empires won through conquest thogh.

A little moral Amiguity helps to make things more organic [And Tygra Being Douche bag is a major improvement from the original version who had no personality to speak of ]


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> that's the point they already think he is crazy and knows no one would  belive him



But my point is people thinking he was crazy never stopped him before. Why he would suddenly decide to get self-conscious about it at the most important moment (and the one thing people would most likely believe) was weak writing.




> thats what happens to most empires won through conquest thogh.



By only responding to that part of my post you miss the point. I wasn't so much commenting on the mob's actions as I was commenting on why the writers put that there.

A main character should seem heroic on his own merits. Lion-O was made to be heroic because, in comparison, he was surrounded by douche bags. 

Still, I have to remember its a kid's show and I can only expect so much. 



Zen-aku said:


> A little moral Amiguity helps to make things more organic [And Tygra Being Douche bag is a major improvement from the original version who had no personality to speak of ]



Moral ambiguity? You give the show too much credit.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> But my point is people thinking he was crazy never stopped him before. Why he would suddenly decide to get self-conscious about it at the most important moment (and the one thing people would most likely believe) was weak writing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he didn't even know what the vision was about,much less tell it to his father who was already dissapointed in him.

And I loved the racism that the cats displayed toward the rest of the world,being on top of the food chain and all.

I think it will be a main theme as Lion-O travels the world and meets new cultures and makes allies out of beings that his father would attack on sight.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I think he didn't even know what the vision was about,much less tell it to his father who was already dissapointed in him.



He seemed to understand it fine when he finally fessed up to seeing something in the dungeon. And even then, saying "I saw dark ominous eyes" would have been more then enough to make the cleric suspicious. Its clear they know about Mum-Ra and the nature of the jewel.



> And I loved the racism that the cats displayed toward the rest of the world,being on top of the food chain and all.



Meh, I wasn't too excited by it. It was a very easy and safe route to go.



> I think it will be a main theme as Lion-O travels the world and meets new cultures and makes allies out of beings that his father would attack on sight.



Probably.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> But my point is people thinking he was crazy never stopped him before. Why he would suddenly decide to get self-conscious about it at the most important moment (and the one thing people would most likely believe) was weak writing.


 Because he wasn't even sure of what he saw where as the Tech thing he was completely confident





> By only responding to that part of my post you miss the point. I wasn't so much commenting on the mob's actions as I was commenting on why the writers put that there.
> 
> A main character should seem heroic on his own merits. Lion-O was made to be heroic because, in comparison, he was surrounded by douche bags.


 hei s Destined to be there greatest king, it would be really hard to stand out if it was a utopia



> Moral ambiguity? You give the show too much credit.


 The Race the good guys Hail from are an Empire of  Racial Superior Slave owners one of the three main leads seems to carry those ideals like any average citizen would [Tygra]

That seems pretty ambiguous to me especially in comparison to every thing else on the network


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> He seemed to understand it fine when he finally fessed up to seeing something in the dungeon. And even then, saying "I saw dark ominous eyes" would have been more then enough to make the cleric suspicious. Its clear they know about Mum-Ra and the nature of the jewel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shortly before the dungeon part he had seen Mumm-Ra and connected his vision to that guy's face.

And he did told Jaga about the vision if I recall,or he was about to but shit happenned.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> hei s Destined to be there greatest king, it would be really hard to stand out if it was a utopia



He could have just as easily stood out without the whole racism bit. Its clear his destiny is more pointing to him being the King of what is left of the Thundercats and the main foil of Mum-Ra, not him doing the Martin Luther King Jr. bit.



> The Race the good guys Hail from are an Empire of  Racial Superior Slave owners one of the three main leads seems to carry those ideals like any average citizen would [Tygra]
> 
> That seems pretty ambiguous to me especially in comparison to every thing else on the network



The "moral ambiguity" in that episode amounted to "good guys aren't always good and bad guys are sometimes good". This is preschool moral ambiguity. Its not anything to write home about.

I will give you that it is more then what most CN shows offer but that isn't saying a lot.

*Ciupy*: I don't think he did.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> He could have just as easily stood out without the whole racism bit. Its clear his destiny is more pointing to him being the King of what is left of the Thundercats and the main foil of Mum-Ra, not him doing the Martin Luther King Jr. bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm,dude,it wasn't just "good guys aren't always good".

The first we see the giant Trojan Stone,it is pulled by collared slaves,and the King didn't even flinch.

The mob wanted to execute the Lizards just for being..well,Lizards,not to mention the beginning with the Cats opressing that Dog.

The Thunderkittens live in the slums and steal because they are second-class citizens as well,ones born with tails which are considered a barbaric and not noble trait.

It's a defining trait of their culture and actually changing that will make Lion-O great.


And he definitely try to tell Jaga,I just went to see that scene right now.

He just couldn't tell him because Jaga told him they will talk later because there was a party still going.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Umm,dude,it wasn't just "good guys aren't always good".
> 
> The first we see the giant Trojan Stone,it is pulled by collared slaves,and the King didn't even flinch.
> 
> ...



I really don't see how most of what you said can't be summed up with "good guys aren't always good".  

Racism isn't some new and radical concept and this episode certainly isn't showing it in any particularly clever or thought-provoking way. I do not see the big deal here.



> And he definitely try to tell Jaga,I just went to see that scene right now.
> 
> He just couldn't tell him because Jaga told him they will talk later because there was a party still going.



Ah okay then. I'll concede that point. Must have not been paying attention.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

> I really don't see how most of what you said can't be summed up with "good guys aren't always good".
> 
> Racism isn't some new and radical concept and this episode certainly isn't showing it in any particularly clever or thought-provoking way. I do not see the big deal here.



...


Let me tell you like this.

"Good guys aren't always good" is a thing I associate with the heroes temporary lieing to have an advantage,maybe getting more than angry and finishing a hated enemy.


But these guys were perfectly happy with having sentient beings as slaves and killing them because they were a different race than they were.


And if you think the racism theme is overplayed,I just ask you to name me two other shows in the west that dealed with racism at least as much as just the first episode of this did.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Let me tell you like this.
> ...



Well then your problem is your association, not with what I'm saying. Just because I am simplifying it doesn't mean I'm wrong. 

The only reason any of what you were saying was shocking was because we come in knowing that these feline conquerors are supposed to be the good guys... yet they do bad things... hence the "good guys aren't always good". 

Then we have the lizards giving their sob story about being oppressed and doing what they have to do for survival. Lion-O helps them out, they seemingly betray him, but instead they put the key in his gruel. This is just "bad guys are sometimes good". 

None of this was done with any subtlety BTW... and I wasn't expecting it to because its a children's show. My major thing is don't turn it into something it isn't or act like its not common to have these sort of themes in a kid's story. Its been done before. 

When you say moral ambiguity I think of killing 100 to save a 1000, a "hero" threatening to murder a mobster's child if the mobster doesn't turn himself in, etc... I think the term is used to ill effect here. This is simply a dude from a racist society who don't like racism. *shrugs*


-----------------------------

EDIT: Anyway, I was just giving my thoughts. I had my issues, but I enjoyed what I saw. Sorry if I killed the thread's momentum.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> When you say moral ambiguity I think of killing 100 to save a 1000, a "hero" threatening to murder a mobster's child if the mobster doesn't turn himself in, etc... I think the term is used to ill effect here. This is simply a dude from a racist society who don't like racism. *shrugs*



You mean the King wasn't morally ambiguous?

He did love his children and cared for his people,but he liked his oldest child because he was cut out of the same cloth as him and totally ignored the interests of the youngest,and I am not even mentioning that he let the second-class citizens (the ones with tails) live in poverty in the slums.

He held some of the richest lands on the planet by force for his people,while other races had to manage in much harsher conditions,and if they ever fought back they were crushed.

He had no problems with sclavery and even regretted not executing the Lizards to make an exemple out of them.

And this is not morally ambiguous..how?

Edit:

No problem,it's nice to see a series give rise to discussions like this!


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> You mean the King wasn't morally ambiguous?
> 
> He did love his children and cared for his people,but he liked his oldest child because he was cut out of the same cloth as him and totally ignored the interests of the youngest,and I am not even mentioning that he let the second-class citizens (the ones with tails) live in poverty in the slums.
> 
> ...



Okay, one more over-analysis of a kid's cartoon and I'm off to bed.  Its 3 in the morning! 

------------------------

Your first paragraph reads more like a description of character depth then a case for moral ambiguity. The king was a complex character. I'm not arguing that. 

Lemme explain myself.... I do think that the episode had moral ambiguity. BUT, like I said to Zen-Aku, it is a very immature and basic type that can only *technically* be considered moral ambiguity. 

One of my major points is that *whenever it is clear who the viewer is supposed to be rooting for then you aren't really dealing with pure moral ambiguity.* Sure, *to the characters in the plot* its all morally ambiguous and grey and what-not, but to the viewer it is always 100% clear who is in the right (Lion-O) and who is in the wrong (everyone else). We are never challenged to think about it at all. The same people who claim that One Piece (a series I love, BTW) has moral ambiguity because Akainu is a marine who's crazy would probably consider this episode morally ambiguous too.  

Let's try this example... imagine if a guy is reviewing Tiny Toons Adventures and he's talking about the episodes where Buster and Babs were out on dates and going out to the prom and what have you. 

In his review he claims that Tiny Toons has *sexual tension* and *seduction*.

Now, of course the reviewer is technically right because Babs really was coming on to him... but at the same time no one would take it serious because they would realize the wording is too strong even if it is technically true. *Sexual tension* and *seduction* suggest far more then Babs comically kissing Buster, so its poor wording.

That's how I feel about calling Thundercats morally ambiguous. Its far too big a term to describe something that is just really basic and only flirts with the idea of moral ambiguity.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

> Your first paragraph reads more like a description of character depth then a case for moral ambiguity. The king was a complex character. I'm not arguing that.
> 
> Lemme explain myself.... I do think that the episode had moral ambiguity. BUT, like I said to Zen-Aku, it is a very immature and basic type that can only technically be considered moral ambiguity.
> 
> One of my major points is that whenever it is clear who the viewer is supposed to be rooting for then you aren't really dealing with pure moral ambiguity. Sure, to the characters in the plot its all morally ambiguous and grey and what-not, but to the viewer it is always 100% clear who is in the right (Lion-O) and who is in the wrong (everyone else). We are never challenged to think about it at all. The same people who claim that One Piece (a series I love, BTW) has moral ambiguity because Akainu is a marine who's crazy would probably consider this episode morally ambiguous too.



Umm,I could make a point of the fact that the King was sort of right in the end,for all the wrong reasons,since,you know,the Lizards do attack and fuck up Thundaria.

So the question was:

Is the prejudice of the Thundercats justified,since the Lizards do almost exterminate them,or are the Lizards in the right since they are just fighting back against the Thundarian domination? 

And of course we are supposed to root for Lion-O,he is the moral centre of the show.

And that's about it.

I am going to go and cry now over the fate of Diablo 3..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Umm,I could make a point of the fact that the King was sort of right in the end,for all the wrong reasons,since,you know,the Lizards do attack and fuck up Thundaria.
> 
> So the question was:
> 
> ...



Wait, what's this about Diablo 3?

edit: nvm


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Umm,I could make a point of the fact that the King was sort of right in the end,for all the wrong reasons,since,you know,the Lizards do attack and fuck up Thundaria.
> 
> So the question was:
> 
> ...



Lizards war against the Cats was justified imo, though Mumm-Ra has hijacked their cause for his own ends.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2011)

I enjoyed this thread before the huge paragraphs.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I enjoyed this thread before the huge paragraphs.



Always glad to be of service.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Always glad to be of service.



Not in RP, though.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Not in RP, though.





Me and SH4L were talking. I'll start posting again this week. Maybe today.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> EDIT: Anyway, I was just giving my thoughts. I had my issues, but I enjoyed what I saw. Sorry if I killed the thread's momentum.



You are forgiven, friend. But ultimately, less paragraphs about moral ambiguity(excellent argument BTW *Ciupy*) and more posts with comments like "Thundercats Ho!" or even images of Cheetara's Ho-ness would be appreciated.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

It should noted that I wasn't the one to bring up moral ambiguity.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 1, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> Lizards war against the Cats was justified imo, though Mumm-Ra has hijacked their cause for his own ends.





Well; I suppose borrowing their cause to gain a jewel that was his is better then just subjugating them like he did in the first series. I mean work for me or die Vs. Work for me to get what you want is a whole lot worse.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> It should noted that I wasn't the one to bring up moral ambiguity.



I know, but in the grand scheme of things, you were the one left with the smoking gun after you fired off that post in response. So unfortunately, you became the literal manifestation of an escapegoat(the internet equivalent of a scapegoat) to stop the derailing of this thread.   

Let us not speak of this again....

Now back on topic:

To quote someone on another forum:





> "Mufasa was never this badass."


----------



## Graeme inactive (Aug 1, 2011)

I gave it a chance after seeing this thread. Wasn't too bad, I'll continue to watch.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 1, 2011)

What can I say? I thought it was great. I like the feel of it already.


----------



## Animeace (Aug 1, 2011)

Premiere ratings   

Not number one over all but still did extremely good, compared to other friday Cartoonetwork premieres it blew expectations out of the water. I know ben 10 premieres have never got that high of a number. Here's hoping it can keep it up.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 2, 2011)

The new Thundercats is awesome 
It has great animation,action,and voice acting(I also like the original Lion-O voice actor as Lion-O father and having Wilykat and Wilykit being voiced by kids)


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 2, 2011)

The repliers pretty much made a nest in this dudes ass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> The repliers pretty much made a nest in this dudes ass.



the Dude Actually implies The original Cheetara wasn't a Sex Symbol....


----------



## Shade (Aug 2, 2011)

I watched this on a whim and was surprised to find much higher production values than expected. Easily one of the best opening episodes to a cartoon series in recent memory. This has potential to be up there with Avatar if it plays out as well as it starts.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 2, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> the Dude Actually implies The original Cheetara wasn't a Sex Symbol....




The guys probably really going to flip his shit when he realizes that Wilykits outfit is pretty much a training bra and some leaves.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2011)

I liked it very much. This new take on Leon-O seems very insteresting. :33

Also, I very much prefer Snarf this way. He's so cute. <3

Tygra... that's what I'm talking about. 

Mumnra still gives me the creeps, good. I hope they show the Ancient Spirits of Evil.

Cheetara is alright. 

Was that Lynx-O in the watch tower? right? O__O


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

soulnova said:


> I liked it very much. This new take on Leon-O seems very insteresting. :33
> 
> Also, I very much prefer Snarf this way. He's so cute. <3
> 
> ...



Yes it was...



> The repliers pretty much made a nest in this dudes ass.



That blog was so fucking annoying. Like really?


----------



## Shade (Aug 3, 2011)

Mumm-Ra would be my only complaint actually. They updated every other design to modern standards, but it's like they took his out of a 90s cartoon. It's kind of jarring and cheapens him. That and the fact that the weaknesses of this supposed big bad are revealed right in the first episode (inability to get the sword and sunlight).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 3, 2011)

i'm wondering if mumm ra is really gonna be the final villain.  maybe there's a bigger villain than him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i'm wondering if mumm ra is really gonna be the final villain.  maybe there's a bigger villain than him.



LunaTaks Ftw!


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2011)

Forget the Lunataks. The Ancient Spirits of Evil!! D: Those should be the final bosses.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> LunaTaks Ftw!



dang, i could barely remember those characters till seeing that picture.



soulnova said:


> Forget the Lunataks. The Ancient Spirits of Evil!! D: Those should be the final bosses.



did they ever show them?

it depends, if u have 3 seasons, u can have 3 final villains, one for each season.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

well must admit I like the new Thundercats.. although I wish they had shown the stabbing


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2011)

Ancient spirits of evil should definitely be the final villains 

Also hopefully we see Lion-O actually cut mofos using the Sword of Omens. In the shows previous incarnation we didn't see none of that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2011)

EDIT:

My bad no I meant another trailer

Shows more of Wily Kat and Wily Kit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 3, 2011)

looking at the thundercats wiki, there's a lot of shit i don't remember jack about in thundercats :S


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2011)

;__; it was great, I'm actually going to re-watch the episodes. I'm surprised at how much I liked it. Mumm-Ra's scene was FANTASTIC


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> looking at the thundercats wiki, there's a lot of shit i don't remember jack about in thundercats :S



We have selective memory. I too didn't remember most of it. Little bits here and there...


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 3, 2011)

soulnova said:


> We have selective memory. I too didn't remember most of it. Little bits here and there...



The only thing I remember is wanting to Yiff myself to hell and back with Cheetarah and shit. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2011)

I always thought pumyra was hotter then cheetara


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 4, 2011)

Blasphemy


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I always thought pumyra was hotter then cheetara



          .


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I always thought pumyra was hotter then cheetara



The fuck is your DEAL man?! You high man?!?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2011)

Skunk Stripe >>>Blonds


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Skunk Stripe >>>Blonds



OKAY MAN, IT'S ON NOW!


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## MajorThor (Aug 4, 2011)

PREPARE YOUR ANUS!!!


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2011)

Only one  more days till the new episode of Thundercats pek pek pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm keeping all the episodes. They look beautiful!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 4, 2011)

I am just as excited about the second episode as I was for the first. I wonder if, when, and how WilyKat and WilyKit shall meet with Tygra, Cheetarah, and Lion-O, and I also hope that the rivalry between Tygra and Lion-O is not forgotten already, as it could lead to some great drama and storytelling.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2011)

We need a Thundercats fanclub on these forums


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 4, 2011)

There's a trailers for the new episode floating around the internet I don't know where to find it though. I'm not going to spoil myself.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 4, 2011)

MajorThor said:


> PREPARE YOUR ANUS!!!



that is prison rape scary


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 4, 2011)

Bender said:


> We need a Thundercats fanclub on these forums





Make it, be our president, Mr. President


----------



## illmatic (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweet thanks Illmatic!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2011)

Just watched the pilot and loved it. I want a Cheetara set now. Anyone have thoughts on Lion-O/Cheetara as a couple?


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Just watched the pilot and loved it. I want a Cheetara set now. Anyone have thoughts on Lion-O/Cheetara as a couple?



Oh,she will totally become the Queen of the Thundercats..


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 4, 2011)

I read the essay comparing the 1980's Cheetara to the new Cheetara, and I believe that while the author had some valid points, it is still far too early to be dismissing the new portrayal of Cheetara as "fanservice" or being "too feminine." I have seen some excellent portrayals of female characters in western animation in recent years (if anyone wishes for any examples, just say so, and I shall name several characters), so I am certain that the writers of this series will make Cheetara strong in both body and personality without making her too "skanky."


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember that my first ship was Lion-O/Cheetara. But i like this new look better, everyone in the 80's looked like the had too much hairspray.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I remember that my first ship was Lion-O/Cheetara. But i like this new look better, everyone in the 80's looked like the had too much hairspray.



Oh,I don't doubt that the new Cheetara will make a lot of young boys feel funny.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh Lord!
> 
> Teh cuteness!
> 
> ...



I actually am surprised by Lion-O's behavior, as Tygra seemed to be the rude member of the group in the first episode, but I can understand his behavior; the children would be an annoyance and hindrance, and in a war-torn atmosphere such as that, not many people would care if Lion-O used physical force to stop the children from following him.

However, the children shall obviously join the adults, but I wonder if the "city of treasure" that they mentioned is real, as the stories of technology, of which Lion-O was so fond, turned out to be real, as well.



Ciupy said:


> Oh,I don't doubt that the new Cheetara will make a lot of young boys feel funny.



Nice line: may I put it into my signature?


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I actually am surprised by Lion-O's behavior, as Tygra seemed to be the rude member of the group in the first episode, but I can understand his behavior; the children would be an annoyance and hindrance, and in a war-torn atmosphere such as that, not many people would care if Lion-O used physical force to stop the children from following him.
> 
> However, the children shall obviously join the adults, but I wonder if the "city of treasure" that they mentioned is real, as the stories of technology, of which Lion-O was so fond, turned out to be real, as well.
> 
> ...



Of course you can!




And regarding Lion-O's harshness..it surprised me.

I can understand him of course..but still..


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm a girl. I still think she's cute tho.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Of course you can!



Thank you very much.



MajorThor said:


> PREPARE YOUR ANUS!!!



Another priceless line from a member of _Naruto Forums:_ may I put this in my signature, as well?


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I'm a girl tho. I still think she's cute.



Than a rectification is in order:


*



			Oh,I don't doubt that the new Cheetara will make a lot of young boys AND girls feel funny.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> And regarding Lion-O's harshness..it surprised me.
> 
> I can understand him of course..but still..


Dude just lost his father, his mentor, his home and basically everything else. He is now forced to wander around with his douchebag older adopted brother who hits on his crush. 

I think Lion-O handled it pretty well considering.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Dude just lost his father, his mentor, his home and basically everything else. He is now forced to wander around with his douchebag older adopted brother who hits on his crush.
> 
> I think Lion-O handled it pretty well considering.



Oh,I know what you are saying is true.

I was surprised they would show him actually,you know,suffering from the events that happened in the last episode.

I am glad that this seems to be that kind of show (Avatar:TLA) and look forward to character growth and a kickass story!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Dude just lost his father, his mentor, his home and basically everything else. He is now forced to wander around with his douchebag older adopted brother who hits on his crush.
> 
> I think Lion-O handled it pretty well considering.



I agree. Plus he's the one who has to take over, Tygra would only be king if Lion-O died. He probably blames himself for the tragedy since he didn't tell anyone about his vision. They didn't believe him about the technology (though Cheetara said she didn't think he was crazy. She, Jaga and the old merchant are the only ones who believed him.)


----------



## Aeon (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Animeace (Aug 5, 2011)

Season set announced for october 
Only 8 episodes so short hope there going to be at least 3 seassons.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Getting that for my birthday. The cover art looks awesome. Lion-O and Cheetara look badass.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Shit is short as fuck :S


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 5, 2011)

Animeace said:


> Season set announced for october
> Only 8 episodes so short hope there going to be at least 3 seassons.



Pretty sure the first season got set at 26 episodes, so that must be like a volume set or something. There might be a boxset at the end of the airing, but we should just hope it doesn't end up like Young Justice.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Pretty sure the first season got set at 26 episodes, so that must be like a volume set or something. There might be a boxset at the end of the airing, but we should just hope it doesn't end up like Young Justice.



Someone is going to be punched in the motherfuckin face if it ends up like Young Justice.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Requested to make another Thundercats FC. I'll update you all with the verdict from the mods. Also requesting Litara art for my birthday from cnove. I'll add that here if she/he says it's ok. Going back to bed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Well if the image is real, it says season one book one. That means there will be a book two. I think they are just doing an early cash in on the resurgence of TC popularity.

And Cheetara will be a badass, she has already shown that she can kick much ass  

LOL 

But looking back on the 80's series her outfit was more racy then then the one she sports now, IMO at least.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 5, 2011)

New episode today and thats cool and all. 

I found a list of projected episode titles on toonzone, but initially I disregarded it as nothing since it was pretty random. However, the Omens part 1 & 2 lined up with the DVD release so why not.

List

Omens (Part 1) - July 29, 2011
Omens (Part 2) - July 29, 2011
Ramlak Rising - August 5, 2011
Song of the Petalars - August 12, 2011
Old Friends - August 19, 2011
Journey to the Tower of Omens - August 26, 2011
Legacy - September 2, 2011
The Duelist and the Drifter
Berbils
Sight Beyond Sight
The War Forgers
Into the Astral Plane (Part 1)
Into the Astral Plane (Part 2)
Lost Causes
Trials of Lion-O (Part 1)
Trials of Lion-O (Part 2)
Native Son
Survival of the Fittest
The Pit
Curse of Ratilla
Birth of the Blades
The Forever Bag
Recipe for Disaster
The Soul Sever
What Lies Above (Part 1)
What Lies Above (Part 2)


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Astral Plane; Mumm-Ra is already pulling that out 

And the Trials so quickly as well.  

I like the way this is going


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> New episode today and thats cool and all.
> 
> I found a list of projected episode titles on toonzone, but initially I disregarded it as nothing since it was pretty random. However, the Omens part 1 & 2 lined up with the DVD release so why not.
> 
> ...



*crosses fingers*

Please be true 
Please be true 
Please be true 



I love the Astral plane incident  pek

Also  hopefully we soon see Jaga in his Obi Wan projectional form.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes that will be awesome ^^

Jaga >>>> Jedi Ghost


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 5, 2011)

Who do you think the Duelist and the Drifter might be? If the Samurai from the original series is in this. Epic Win!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Probably Samurai, or a different species with more technology.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

The Samurai wasn't a drifter if memory serves. Maybe the Demolisher??


----------



## Jamibu (Aug 5, 2011)

Just want to say the the premiere of the New Thundercats series truly satisfied me as someone who had seen the original. I really like this re-imagining of this 80s show from the other remakes I've seen. Hope they could sustain it for future episodes. 

Hopefully, the title of the thread would be changed since the show is now airing.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME THUNDER!


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Finally the new Thundercats episode!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Just got home in time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2011)

Lion-O is pissed.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Pissed off Lion-o is pissed.

Looks like Wilykat and Wilykit have met up with Lion-o, Cheetara, and Tygra.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheetara ;_; She should get Lion-O to listen. lol at Wiley Kit/Kat.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol @ Wilykat and Wilykit 

Also c'mon Lion-O be more wise about your actions man.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for finally saying it Cheetara 

What a bunch of sap


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheetara is the smartest. And the fish are creepy. Whiskers must be the "f" word.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Commercial break.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

It seems that way, and I wonder if the fish are this series' version of the Berserkers


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate commercials. Anyone willing to bet Cheetara/Lion-O will get a angsty moment together soon while Tygra is kittywatching? Anyone got Cheetara images for a set?


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I hate commercials. Anyone willing to bet Cheetara/Lion-O will get a angsty moment together soon while Tygra is kittywatching? Anyone got Cheetara images for a set?



Probably


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 5, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I hate commercials. Anyone willing to bet Cheetara/Lion-O will get a *angsty moment together soon while Tygra is kittywatching?* Anyone got Cheetara images for a set?



...I don't why, but mind went right to the gutter. 

What? Don't judge me dammit.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Those fish got owned.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Go Thundercats  

Kick that Kraken rip-offs ass


----------



## TheWon (Aug 5, 2011)

When is my boy Monkian going to show up? LOL  It's cool they are really trying to create a world in this series. So I can wait for the fan service. Still looking forward to see what they bring back, and what they add.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

lol @ fish face first mate reaction shot


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Tygra: barf


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Indeed, seasick lol


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Lion-O, talk about "rage" with Cheetara, not Fish Guy.
Chef Fish: I'mma eat you kittehs! 
Wiley's:  What?
Chef: Nothing.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Seems the cook still wants to cook the kittens


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm guessing the Ramlak actually isn't evil.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

@ Cook 


Lay off those cute kitties you sick fuck


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Lion-O don't look at Cheetara like that, she looks sad.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Just thinking to myself, what kind of natural forces can be at work to cause sand to act like a sea, and what kind of physical body can handle the a fore mentioned forces .....


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Both Lion-O and the fish captain are crazy.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 5, 2011)

Tygra: Lion-O this is Madness!

Lion-O Madness? THIS IS THUNDERCATS! HO!


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

@Bluebeard


Geez, Lion-O's out his goddamn mind 

You're going to

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9KGfgg-d8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Both Lion-O and the fish captain are crazy.



Crazy is good sometimes


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Lion-O, you're gonna get hurt.  Even Cheetara knows that ships gonna die soon.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Broiled cook


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^

But it's going to kill everyone. 

And lol chef.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Seriously, Tygra, Cheetara one of slap some sense into Lion-O for pete's sake.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheetara was right ya'll. Lion-O, finally you get your mind back.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Ramlak pulled a PoTC Kraken.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Finally! We get to the moral of the episode.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheetara: NO!!!!  
Tygra: 
Wiley's: 

Cheetara should call Lion-O Captain all the time. :ho "Captain Lion-O, please teach me how to use the Sword of Omens."

Poor Jaga.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

GODDAMN! Lion-O cut that Kraken bitch from the inside out.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 5, 2011)

What's with Moby Dick this week? First Futurama, and now this!


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Pimp Lion-o is pimp.

Slicing through an entire giant squid.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Jaga's alive


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Jaga is still alive! 

EDIT: Holy shit!


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

JAGAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Jaga, resist the evil!


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Dammit where's Panthro when you need him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Goddamn Mumm-ra.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Damn Mumm-Ra, new tricks and everything.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

I didn't get any angsty Cheetara/Lion-O moments. And where's the preview?


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Damn Mumm-Ra, new tricks and everything.



Yeah that punk bitch is slick.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 5, 2011)

Well he has to become a ghost spirit guide some how! LOL Overall good episode very nice start to the series.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

But at least Lion-O apologised for this foolishness. Though it seems he only got to apologize to Cheetara.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Bender said:


> Yeah that punk bitch is slick.





That is why I've always been a Mumm-Ra fan, this just adds to his repertoire



Hollow'd Heart said:


> But at least Lion-O apologised for this foolishness. Though it seems he only got to apologize to Cheetara.




She's the only one that matter right?


----------



## Armaroller (Aug 5, 2011)

TheWon said:


> What's with Moby Dick this week? First Futurama, and now this!



Not to mention this weeks Naruto episode featuring a giant swordfish.

On a side note, I wonder if Jaga will break free from Mumm-Ra and act as Lion-O's spirit guide like the original series?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

Morals, most likely.



G. Hawke said:


> ...I don't why, but mind went right to the gutter.
> 
> What? Don't judge me dammit.



I won't judge you. We need a fic of it though.



Chaos Theory said:


> That is why I've always been a Mumm-Ra fan, this just adds to his repertoire
> 
> 
> She's the only one that matters right?



Well, she certainly seems to care more about him than Tygra or the kittens. 
And she believe's in him, he isn't crazy, just "different". pek


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Armaroller said:


> Not to mention this weeks Naruto episode featuring a giant swordfish.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder if Jaga will break free from Mumm-Ra and act as Lion-O's spirit guide like the original series?




Well, he has to die first and it seems Mumm-Ra is intent on making him suffer greatly



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Well, she certainly seems to care more about him than Tygra or the kittens.
> And she believe's in him, he isn't crazy, just "different". pek



Well.

That 'different' has saved them at least once


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 5, 2011)

Episode was pretty solid and the last few minutes were fucking creepy. Let's hope the ratings don't get completely destroyed by the Phineas and Ferb movie


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

And it'll continue to save them. I want him to give her a technology revamped weapon. Tygra got his own.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

That pistol he 'borrowed' LOL 

Well..

Like what?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

I forgot he borrowed it. 
A mix between her bo and something like a air gun.

Thundercrew confirmed 
*Spoiler*: _Spoilers from creators_ 



 Panthro is dead. Cheetara is 19, Lion-O is 17, Tygra is 20 and Wiley twins are 8.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

How about adding an electrical element to it instead, or just give her back her psychic powers and make them a bit more useful. 

Of course with her training with Jaga we may get to see her use the 'force lightning' that he used


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

That'd be cool. I wonder what she'd use her powers for when they aren't busy fighting/looking for the Book?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

Well in the first she could detect things with her powers, kind of like a super radar or in a sense precognition of impending attacks. Of course the latter didn't quite work all the time


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder how long if when they'll make up their minds who they want together? I hope soon. And i want Lamp!Jaga to mentor Lion-O and Cheetara more.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not too sure that Panthro is dead, could be a curve ball the creators are throwing to keep us guessing.




But if it is true, I'll be sad


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2011)

We'll just have to wait, but i'm sure the ages are canon.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2011)

Lion-O really seemed bent on revenge. Glad he came to his senses.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

All it took was a box of chocolates 4 Lion-O and Cheetara to be linked at the hip 4 ever...


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2011)

What chocolate's? Did i miss something?


Anyways i'm glad he's back to his old self. I wonder if Tygra will turn back into a prick again?  One thing's for sure, Cheetara's still hot as the sun.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

... Cheetara's thundarian sex on a stick and shes packing sorcery spells to boot and is capable of fucking any member of her groups mind six ways to Sunday


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 6, 2011)

lol at Panthro being dead.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe Panthro is the Ghost in this Thundercat show and Jaga not so much...


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm hoping he's playing dead and takes down Grune with Tygra in the future. Then Lion-O and Cheetara take down Mumm-Ra with Lamp!Jaga's help and rebuild Thundera into a kingdom of equality, with the kittens as adopted children of Tygra who becomes King, meanwhile Lion-O and Cheetara travel the world for Lost Technology and updating the Book of Omens. Shame i can't write good or i'd make this a story.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2011)

Panthro better not be fucking dead.  

Those creator dicks promised us he'd be in the show.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 6, 2011)

Bender said:


> Those creator dicks promised us he'd be in the show.



He was. It just turned out to be Mumm-Ra in disguise


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2011)

Panthro isn't dead he needs to build the thundertank


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 6, 2011)

Would they bother releasing a piece of Promo art that features Panthro in the background and a video featuring Will Friedle and Kevin Michael Richardson who is credited as voicing Panthro if the character doesn't appear in the series outside of the premiere episodes?


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 6, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Would they bother releasing a piece of Promo art that features Panthro in the background and a video featuring Will Friedle and Kevin Michael Richardson who is credited as voicing Panthro if the character doesn't appear in the series outside of the premiere episodes?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32UGD0fV45g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 6, 2011)

Well,holy shit.

Lion-O was sure as heck mad this episode.

And strong as fuck.

Wasn't expecting him to pull that piece of the boat..through quicksand..


Also..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

Thunder Thunder Thunder Thundercat Porn Hoooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,holy shit.
> 
> Lion-O was sure as heck mad this episode.
> 
> ...



Lion-O had a Sasuke moment. But he's better now.

Of course he's strong.

He's good at quick thinking

Cheetara! pek


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 6, 2011)

Ooh Thundercat porn.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 6, 2011)

Not a 80s thundercat fan but...this cheetra looks weird even by anime proportions for women weird.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone who thinks Panthro is dead is being silly. He's alluded to every episode and is shown as part of the main cast in the goddamn promotional art. He'll show up eventually, probably to save the cast when they face Mumm-Ra for the first time and get their asses handed to them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 6, 2011)

cheetara posing sexily


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 6, 2011)

I fear this show may cause the rise of a new generation of furries.


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2011)

Are there sheets for Liono and Tygra too?


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,holy shit.
> 
> Lion-O was sure as heck mad this episode.
> 
> ...




THUNDERCAT PORN 

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2011)

..Why do Kit and Kat have tails but nobody else does?  I rewatched the first episode last night and when I noticed that it kinda bothered me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> ..Why do Kit and Kat have tails but nobody else does?  I rewatched the first episode last night and when I noticed that it kinda bothered me.



The answer's quite simple.  They were too slick for the veterinarian of their world unlike the rest of the cats.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Thunder Thunder Thunder Thundercat Porn Hoooooooooooooooooo!!!



Hey,I'll let you know that is official art!


----------



## P (Aug 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> ..Why do Kit and Kat have tails but nobody else does?  I rewatched the first episode last night and when I noticed that it kinda bothered me.



Maybe the Thunderan upperclass cuts off their tails when they're young as a mark of prestige or something; you know, kind of like Chinese footbinding.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

Or as the species age they lose their tails.


Or it could be that certain species of cats have tails while others don't.

This isn't like the original series where Thundera was a planet that was destroyed and we only got to meet the 'noble' class of cats. As that was why Grune initially betrayed he didn't think that every cat on the planet deserved the title of 'Thundercat'.

So, unless entire population of the species was located in the city, Slithe hinted at, which I highly doubt. I'm sure we'll meet more species of cats as the show progresses.


IMO Panthro probably isn't dead. As stated he has been in a couple promotional arts with the rest of the team, and there is the whole thing around rebuilding Cat's Lair and the Thunder Tank. Of course with him being a General in this series he may not be that master mechanic we remember. Bengali anyone????


As for Cheetara.

Official art is *OFFICIAL*


----------



## P (Aug 6, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Or as the species age they lose their tails.
> 
> 
> Or it could be that certain species of cats have tails while others don't.


Sure, that's possible too.


Chaos Theory said:


> This isn't like the original series where Thundera was a planet that was destroyed and we only got to meet the 'noble' class of cats. As that was why Grune initially betrayed he didn't think that every cat on the planet deserved the title of 'Thundercat'.


I still think the Thundercats of this series are descendants of the 80's Thundercats, and this cartoon takes place in an alternate timeline of the original series where all the New Thundera stuff never happened. But anyway,I'm just pointing out a correlation here. 3 Thundercats from upper class lack tails, 2 Thunderkittens from lower class have 'em. Now that I think about it, I don't remember any of the Thunderans from the first episode having tails either, so you could be right about the species thing; then again, I wasn't really paying attention to that when I watched it.


Chaos Theory said:


> So, unless entire population of the species was located in the city, Slithe hinted at, which I highly doubt. I'm sure we'll meet more species of cats as the show progresses.


Well, I'm sure we'll see other Thundercats out there, otherwise what excuse will the producers have to show us Bengali, Pumyra, and the blind guy?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

Well the blind guy, Lynx-O, was in the first episode.



As far as bringing the others in, Bengali was a mechanic/carpenter in the original series something needed now to rebuild their civilization. I can't remember what Pumyra's main usefulness was in the first series. They were brought in as surviving refugees. 



			
				P said:
			
		

> I still think the Thundercats of this series are descendants of the 80's Thundercats



I initially thought that this might be a possibility too, with the whole the Thudercats were the ones to beat Mumm-Ra and bring peace to Third Earth speech King Claudis made in the ceremony.

But thinking back on it, it doesn't add up.

Mumm-Ra created New Thundera to obtain the Sword of Plun-Darr, and that is where the series ended, on New Thundera. What would be the cause of the Cat's return to Third Earth?

Secondly it is awfully strange for decedents of the original Thudnercats to have their same names. Sure Lino-O can be a kingly name handed down through generations like English Kings or akin to Popes.

But Cheetara, Tygra, WilyKit/Kat? Why would these names be handed down?

IMO this is just an updated story, a re-envisioning of the series that holds somewhat true to the 80's series to pay homage to that fan base.

Course I could be over analyzing too.


----------



## P (Aug 6, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> I initially thought that this might be a possibility too, with the whole the Thudercats were the ones to beat Mumm-Ra and bring peace to Third Earth speech King Claudis made in the ceremony.
> 
> But thinking back on it, it doesn't add up.
> 
> Mumm-Ra created New Thundera to obtain the Sword of Plun-Darr, and that is where the series ended, on New Thundera. What would be the cause of the Cat's return to Third Earth?


Which is why I said:



P said:


> *takes place in an alternate timeline of the original series where all the New Thundera stuff never happened.*


As in, Mumm-Ra never created New Thundera and the Thundercats stayed on Third Earth.



Chaos Theory said:


> Secondly it is awfully strange for decedents of the original Thudnercats to have their same names. Sure Lino-O can be a kingly name handed down through generations like English Kings or akin to Popes.
> 
> But Cheetara, Tygra, WilyKit/Kat? Why would these names be handed down?


I figured enough time would have gone by since the founding of this Thunderan kingdom that those people would have been forgotten (after all, they forgot about advanced technology), and it's just an odd coincidence that these characters happen to have the same name as their ancestors. Sort of like how in the Zelda games, there always just happens to be some kid named Link who saves the princess, in spite of each game taking place within different eras.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

Didn't catch the alternate timeline.

 
I suppose that is a possibility 

With enough time I guess anything is possible, but then I would find it also weird that they had similar abilities. Well not so much for Chettara giving the species of cat she is, but Tygra?? LOL


----------



## P (Aug 6, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Didn't catch the alternate timeline.
> 
> 
> I suppose that is a possibility
> ...


That would be weird, yes. But it could happen. I'd think it weirder that their abilities weren't shared by any other Thundercats we've seen, since, given the relatively small number of Thundercats in the first 2 seasons of the original series, it'd be likely that the majority of Thunderans would have some measure of the original Tygra and Cheetara's bloodline. But, whatever.


----------



## Jamibu (Aug 6, 2011)

Found a site where the concept arts for the characters of the New Thundercats are posted.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> ..Why do Kit and Kat have tails but nobody else does?  I rewatched the first episode last night and when I noticed that it kinda bothered me.



They're considered lower-class than those without tails. WoG says that those with tails are regarded as freaks and having a tail is probably some sort of mutation. So they're considered as outcasts and living in poverty. Hence why they steal.

Fantasy racism in a Thundercats cartoon, yup.


----------



## P (Aug 6, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> They're considered lower-class than those without tails. WoG says that those with tails are regarded as freaks and having a tail is probably some sort of mutation. So they're considered as outcasts and living in poverty. Hence why they steal.
> 
> Fantasy racism in a Thundercats cartoon, yup.


Source please?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

P said:


> That would be weird, yes. But it could happen. I'd think it weirder that their abilities weren't shared by any other Thundercats we've seen, since, given the relatively small number of Thundercats in the first 2 seasons of the original series, it'd be likely that the majority of Thunderans would have some measure of the original Tygra and Cheetara's bloodline. But, whatever.



Well that is assuming that they are the decedents of the first cast.

As far as the rest of the species in the first series it seemed each had some quality to them. If memory serves

And I too would like to see this source, as Lion-O and crew didn't seem overly shocked or disgusted with Kit/Kat that would follow such  racial freaks around. 

What you posted Elzam seems highly unfounded


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> Are there sheets for Liono and Tygra too?



the sheets for liono and tygra show them laying down bare ass naked cupping their junk.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 6, 2011)

P said:


> Source please?



First one is brief



> -Something else that is different is that some of the cats will have tails and some won't. Apparently it's a societal thing in Thundera, which is why we'll see Wily Kit and Wily Kat with tails.



A Heart Filled Reaction to Dissatisfaction

Second one, though I amm trying to find another source



> Fantastic Racism: Its been said by Word Of God that there are two types of cat-people in Thundera, that being those who don't have tails and those who do. Those who don't are considered the upper-class, the elite. However, those who do are considered genetic freaks and mongrels, falling into the lowest tier of Thunderan society. Sadly, the Thunderkittens fall into the second category.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> ..Why do Kit and Kat have tails but nobody else does?  I rewatched the first episode last night and when I noticed that it kinda bothered me.



Because apparently the Cats are divided into castes. Cats with no tails are upper class and can live the life of luxery...while cats with tails are lower class and live in the slums.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 6, 2011)

that's why liono doesn't like the kits, they have their tails ,they are dirty heathen tail flappers.  In thundera the N word is Flapper


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2011)

Lion-o was in Sasuke mode in the latest episode...so I liked it


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> First one is brief
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First source seemed to say nothing about the kittens and social ranks based on tales. 

See it now, although it still don't go into the whole they are freaks thing. Social classes are social classes. 

I trust Wiki's on these matters about as far as I could throw a sumo wrestler.

With no 'official' word, I'll personally chalk this up to speculation at best


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 6, 2011)

I watched the the episode, and it was very interesting to see Lion-O acting so intense, so driven, and so angry. I liked how his behavior contrasted so sharply with his behavior from the previous episode, and also how he and Captain Tunar shared their desire for vengeance. The references to _Moby Dick_ were quite obvious, but they helped to make the episode entertaining. I was very glad that Lion-O eventually realized how his zeal was placing his companions in danger, and that he decided to seek the Book of Omens, rather than pursue Mumm-Ra, as the Book of Omens is obviously very important, as both Jaga and Mumm-Ra seem to believe, and on that subject, the scene at the end of the episode was very intense, as well. I am not entirely surprised that Jaga is still alive, but Mumm-Ra's torture of him was very brutal, and I wonder what may happen to Jaga as the series progresses.

I still imagine that Panthro is alive, somewhere, as he is a major character in the franchise, a prevalent voice actor is portraying him in the series, and he has been mentioned by name several times now. I am very certain that Aldara, the "City of Treasure" that WilyKat and WilyKit mentioned, shall be important later.

Overall, this series is still very enjoyable to me thus far, so I hope that it remains that way.


----------



## P (Aug 6, 2011)

All right, I was close!


Chaos Theory said:


> First source seemed to say nothing about the kittens and social ranks based on tales.
> 
> See it now, although it still don't go into the whole they are freaks thing. Social classes are social classes.
> 
> ...


...Or not 




Chaos Theory said:


> And I too would like to see this source, as Lion-O and crew didn't seem overly shocked or disgusted with Kit/Kat that would follow such  racial freaks around.


Although considering their homeland and most of their people were just wiped out not so long ago, they probably figured, "well at least they aren't lizards."


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Also..




Wow, CN is really showing their balls.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Also..





ThePseudo said:


> Wow, CN is really showing their balls.



I agree, that is a very nice sheet of concept art. However, did anyone here notice that in the other sheets of concept art, the art for Mumm-Ra showed him with demonic, bat-like wings? I find those to be very awesome and impressive, indeed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah that is interesting look for Mumm-Ra, guess the wings are taking the place of his cape


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 6, 2011)

Not bad actually. The look on his face when he is cutting rocks was priceless. Its funny but i think the toyline made cartoon called the thunder cats will most likely beat out earth mighestest heroes and young justice in likability...go figure.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

is that so surprising?

Not only is it pulling in a new audience of fans, but its pulling most if not all of the fans from the 80's. 

Thudercats were second only to Transformers in my childhood.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> is that so surprising?
> 
> Not only is it pulling in a new audience of fans, but its pulling most if not all of the fans from the 80's.
> 
> Thudercats were second only to Transformers in my childhood.



I was born in 1987, so series such as the original incarnations of _Thundercats_ and _Transformers_ were already very old by the time that I started to watch television, although I have similar feelings for the series that I watched during my childhood, and I can say with certainty that I would give much to see new incarnations of _Gargoyles_ or _Reboot,_ my two favorite western animated series.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2011)

Remade the Thundercats FC.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

Singed up HH


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2011)

Same-o's


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll put a link in my sig so it's easier to find. Rewatching Episode 3.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

I wonder what flavor of ice cream the kittens feed the cook that broiled him.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2011)

Probably a pepper.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone else find it ironic that in the premiere, Tygra was the douche, but in this episode, Lion-O had a lot of the jerkass moments.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2011)

He lost his dad and Thundera. When i lost my grandfather i hated everyone.  It takes time to grieve, and return to some type of normalcy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, Lion-O probably won't be back to 'normal' for a while, if they keep with the current writing style that is


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2011)

But we need to remember that everyone has changed - Tygra doesn't have his father's endless praise, the people's undying love and support. Cheetara doesn't have Jaga around to help her and she's torn between wanting to do what Jaga told them and following Lion-O's orders. Wiley Kit and Kat seem to be happy to be out of Thundera and the least affected, probably because they've only got each other and that's all they care about in the long run. And Lion-O blames himself for everything: about the vision, his father dying and not being able to save Thundera.


----------



## Jamibu (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like Panthro will be in the next episode:

*Panthro lives! Check out his debut on the new 'Thundercats' -- EXCLUSIVE FIRST LOOK*
!


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2011)

The debut of the 'real' Panthro and the Thundertank.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a feeling the creators were lying about that.....I'm glad he's alive.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

it will be an epic troll if it turns out to be Mumm-Ra again


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd be so mad.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 8, 2011)

...I can see it now Panthro shows up while the teams getting its ass handed to them they run for cover and out pops Mumm-Ra "_*Did you miss me*_"


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 9, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Another priceless line from a member of _Naruto Forums:_ may I put this in my signature, as well?



Sure bro, do it up.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't wait til Friday. I get off work at 8 so hopefully i can get home in time.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 9, 2011)

I like the series so far but I'm still waiting for Tygra's moment of awesome.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm just waiting for Cheetara to decide who she's gonna be with. Please be Lion-O.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 9, 2011)

The new Thunder Tank looks bad ass


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 10, 2011)

I like the lasers. I wonder if Cheetara will get a vehicle of some sort, Lion-o and Tygra are shown with Thunderracers, Panthro has the tank and the Kittens have those boards.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 10, 2011)

Cheetara has super speed, she doesn't need a vehicle


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 10, 2011)

I know. I just realized that Cheetara's staff looks like it is shrunk and held in the concept art by something (i can't think of the name though.)


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 10, 2011)

Man I really wish that I paid attention on when it came on.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 10, 2011)

I never saw the original Thundercats I was but a babe in the 80's and I don't think it aired where I was. Anyway just watched all the episodes so far of the reboot and I'm loving it.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2011)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice one Wilykit and Wilykat


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2011)

Badass plant people. :sanji


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2011)

Cheetara looks cool.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2011)

I wonder how Ssslithe is going to take it that some of his men got beat up by little flower people.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2011)

He should be ashamed. But seriously the leader looks like Zoro.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

This show is so sick so far!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 11, 2011)

I am enjoying this series far more than I did the original series, but I notice that in the original series, there were only a smaller number of voice actors, so each actor played multiple roles in the series. The new series, in contrast, has more actors, with each actor playing only one role, with the occasional actor playing multiple roles. I find this to be very unfortunate, as this practice is not taking full advantage of the fact that animated works do not show the actors physically, thus allowing them to play multiple roles simultaneously. Plus, it is a demonstration of great skill when an actor can play multiple distinct roles at the same time, as the actors of _The Simpsons_ demonstrate. Does anyone else here find this to be unfortunate?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it's fine the way it is.


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2011)

I watched the first few episodes on Cartoonnetwork.com, this shows some promise.  The premiere was a dramatic way to open up the series.  The second episode I was getting annoyed at Lion-O for acting like a jerk, but by the end he realized he was wrong and owned up to it.  I'm looking forward to tonight's episode.


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 12, 2011)

Oman said:


> I watched the first few episodes on Cartoonnetwork.com, this shows some promise.  The premiere was a dramatic way to open up the series.  The second episode I was getting annoyed at Lion-O for acting like a jerk, but by the end he realized he was wrong and owned up to it.  I'm looking forward to tonight's episode.



I was actually surprised at the scenery and how tolerable snarf was.

They could have spent one or two more episodes on their culture before the city was destroyed though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy shit I almost forgot about it!

Dammit Snarf way to cockblock Lion-O.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

Cheetara and Lion-o sitting by the fire talking. pek And Tygra's being a jerk again.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

"You may be king but I'm still older than you!"

-Tygra

too bad you're not wiser.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 12, 2011)

It's the dam Deku Tree spirit! LOL


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

Aw, the Petalar's are cute.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

lol cute plant people are cute pek pek


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Hopefully, Panthro shows up in this episode.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

Emrick got an instant age up.  

Cheetara: Seems they found a hero.
Tygra: They don't know any better. 
Way to go jerk.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 12, 2011)

I like how they have have different species of lizards


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no! They've been ambushed. Emrick to the rescue.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 12, 2011)

It's going to be real sad to see them grow old and die!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope they all survive the fire.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 12, 2011)

Fire eh, well there goes the neighborhood


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

Lion-o don't give up. Don't look sad. Crap! Get out of there!


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay for the plant people!


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Emerick......


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

No, Emrick!


----------



## TheWon (Aug 12, 2011)

I told you!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, good for them,(getting out that is, now we have to worry about BBQ cat


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome music is awesome


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

Lion-o sure is poetic.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Fuck yeah! 

The Thunder Thunder Thundercats ho sequence!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

Cheetara's so badass. Lion-o's so cool. Tygra's ok.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 12, 2011)

Watch what happens now! Pretty Cool!


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Please come through Panthro


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

Panthro to the rescue. Yay!


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

YES!

Finally the moment I've been waiting for!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 12, 2011)

Panthro with the tank


----------



## TheWon (Aug 12, 2011)

Badass MF Black Thundercat in the house!


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 12, 2011)

PATHRO IN THE THUNDER TANK OH GOD YES !


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 12, 2011)

Too bad it was so short, but hell the Thunder Tank made the shortness just that more sweet


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

All of this waiting for Panthro was worth it

Especially if he came in with the Thundertank


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish we had a preview out for next week.


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 12, 2011)

Another great episode.



Bender said:


> Hopefully, Panthro shows up in this episode.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Cartoon Network better not fuck this up as soon as I restart college in a couple weeks.

Or I promise those fuckers

Heads will roll! 




What would you guys rate this episode?


9.5/10 for me pek pek


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

9.6/10 If Emerick/Emrick hadn't died and Snarf hadn't cockblocked it'd be a perfect 10/10.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 12, 2011)

Really good I haven't watch a cartoon or animation and felt like crying. Hmm in a very long while.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

A cartoon made me give a darn about _*talking flowers*_. How is that physically possible?


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> A cartoon made me give a darn about _*talking flowers*_. How is that physically possible?



Well I hated flowers just about as much as I hate birds (which won't change for a while) but after watering plants for my pops for a while and this ep increased my sincerity towards them. Poor poor Emerick.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Cartoon Network better not fuck this up as soon as I restart college in a couple weeks.
> 
> Or I promise those fuckers
> 
> ...



This is modern Cartoon Network I would be surprised if this gets renewed at all forget doing well.

9.5 is a Good score seeing how Epic this Episode was. If it gets less then and 8 on IGN, well actually never mind, we know how much they're idiots over there...


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> This is modern Cartoon Network I would be surprised if this gets renewed at all forget doing well.
> 
> 9.5 is a Good score seeing how Epic this Episode was. If it gets less then and 8 on IGN, well actually never mind, we know how much they're idiots over there...



Agreed

How the hell can you not like the plant peoples choice of music for their scenes?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2011)

Superb episode was superb. Litarra, emerick, and panthro. Could'nt ask for more


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2011)

That was...really good.  The whole plot regarding the Petalars had very existential themes.  We're four episodes in and not only has tragedy befallen the protagonists, but the writers are exploring the very meaning of life and death.  Not to mention very impressed with how cinematic and high-quality the animation is.  And of course, Panthro showing up at the end has me dying to see the next episode.  I'm excited to see what heights this show could reach.

That said, it wasn't _perfect_.  The writing outside interacting with the Petalars was kind of cheesy, Tygra's kind of a jerk, Wilykit and Wilykat are a bit annoying.  Character development hasn't quite taken off, and there's no sign of a decent villain yet -- that lizard general (what's his name?) seems to be a standard over-the-top villain, and Mum-ra has yet to show all his cards.

But still.  If the show is this good now, perfection may be within reach later down the line.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2011)

^

Being an over the top villian is Ssslithe's whole meaning of existence, and it's his standard mindset as well lol...trust me I watched the original cartoon.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

I liked the campfire scene. Is Aeon still doing gifs?


----------



## TheWon (Aug 12, 2011)

The whole plant people reminded me of Wind Waker. So I knew from the beginning I was going to like them.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Oman said:


> That said, it wasn't _perfect_.  The writing outside interacting with the Petalars was kind of cheesy, Tygra's kind of a jerk, Wilykit and Wilykat are a bit annoying.  Character development hasn't quite taken off, and there's no sign of a decent villain yet -- *that lizard general (what's his name?) *seems to be a standard over-the-top villain, and Mum-ra has yet to show all his cards.



Slithe? 

and yeah as EJ said that's pretty much Slithe's whole character


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

> Anonymous 08/12/11(Fri)21:19 No.28661612
> 
> > last episode
> > "FUCK YOU TYGRA, WE'RE CHARGING TO MUMRA'S CRYPT AND FUCKING HIM UP"
> ...



lol /co/


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

It's offically Emrick. How his name is spelled. And my eternal creyes. Hopefully Cheetara and Lion-o can resume their conversation alone with no interruptions next time.


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> ^
> 
> Being an over the top villian is Ssslithe's whole meaning of existence, and it's his standard mindset as well lol...trust me I watched the original cartoon.



I'll take your word for it, I never watched the original show.  Undeveloped, over-the-top villains can be really entertaining, I just hope there's a well-developed, serious villain to balance him out.



TheWon said:


> The whole plant people reminded me of Wind Waker. So I knew from the beginning I was going to like them.



Indeed, they did very much remind me of the Kokiri/Koroks from Legend of Zelda.  I also got a Miyazaki vibe from them, which is only a good thing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> It's offically Emrick. How his name is spelled. And my eternal creyes. Hopefully Cheetara and Lion-o can resume their conversation alone with no interruptions next time.



Aye, I agree.

It was so


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 12, 2011)

I really enjoyed this week's episode, way better than last week's.

I'll holdout on how long this remake will last, as someone who loved Sym-Bionic Titan my doubt's about this show's continued existence has risen.

As long as it's good I'll support this show with my viewership, cancelled or not I will have no regrets.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I really enjoyed this week's episode, way better than last week's.
> 
> I'll holdout on how long this remake will last, as someone who loved Sym-Bionic Titan my doubt's about this show's continued existence has risen.
> 
> As long as it's good I'll support this show with my viewership, cancelled or not I will have no regrets.



hopefully show runs for 50(or 52) eps.

Any more than that and I promise you CN will cancel it before you can blink.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Cartoon Network better not fuck this up as soon as I restart college in a couple weeks.
> 
> Or I promise those fuckers
> 
> ...



Seems a reasonable score to meh


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm thinking they'll have about 26 -30 episodes a season. If CN tries to drop it i'm sure 4C will sue. And it would get picked up by another network with the same VA's. Maybe Syfy? They did Gurren Lagann really good.


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2011)

Why does cheetara look like she's stoned or high on catnip.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I'm thinking they'll have about 26 -30 episodes a season. If CN tries to drop it i'm sure 4C will sue. And it would get picked up by another network with the same VA's. Maybe Syfy? They did Gurren Lagann really good.



SyFy? Eh I doubt they'll pick it up. Hell if CN drops Thundercats I'll pull the same shit that NGE fans did what with the hate letters.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2011)

I've never sent hatemail.....



Ben Grimm said:


> Why does cheetara look like she's stoned or high on catnip.



What are you talking about?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm impressed by this episode and series so far.  looking forward to panthro and tygra looking cool some day.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2011)

^

Same 

Gonna be freaking awesome


----------



## The Big G (Aug 13, 2011)

I missed the episode! 

/cry


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2011)

It's on the internet. S'where I caught it.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 13, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> A cartoon made me give a darn about _*talking flowers*_. How is that physically possible?



I know right!

Emerick was a total *G*


and Dat Thundertank


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2011)

Seriously, I teared up again when I re-watched the episode. I dunno, it was just great.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 14, 2011)

That episode...was really touching. First time I've seen the whole "24 hour lifespan" thing in a show without it being used as a joke.


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 14, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> That episode...was really touching. First time I've seen the whole "24 hour lifespan" thing in a show without it being used as a joke.



^^ This.

Lil plant dude was a total badass.

Panthro looks like a bitch tho, Old Panthro >>>> New Panthro.

Also, Cheetarah and me need to yiff each other to hell and back and make freak hybrid cat-humans.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 14, 2011)

Panthro looks like a bitch? Yeah, OK.


----------



## Violence (Aug 14, 2011)

wow! :33 i found the new thundercats thread, i've seen one whit bad comments i wonder why half world doesn't like the new version, i found it interesting for me, as i've seen the classic one long time ago.


----------



## Slice (Aug 14, 2011)

There are people who don't like it?
I loved the original show back then and greatly enjoy this version. Quality animation and voice acting. Whats to hate?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2011)

Overall I'd give the episode a 4 out of 5. In retrospect, the plot didn't make much sense. 

If the ancestors of the plant creatures knew their way around the forest well enough to make a map, and to locate the only exit that would transport them back to The Garden, then why didn't they establish their society beneath the wind plant? If it's because they didn't know the wind plant was the way out, why did they mark it as such? And if they really did just construct a map for faux hope, then the fact that their fake exit turned out to be the real exit comes off as contrived in my opinion.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm hoping we'll get another episode about them. Maybe they have info in the Book.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Overall I'd give the episode a 4 out of 5. In retrospect, the plot didn't make much sense.
> 
> If the ancestors of the plant creatures knew their way around the forest well enough to make a map, and to locate the only exit that would transport them back to The Garden, then why didn't they establish their society beneath the wind plant? If it's because they didn't know the wind plant was the way out, why did they mark it as such? And if they really did just construct a map for faux hope, then the fact that their fake exit turned out to be the real exit comes off as contrived in my opinion.





For this to be explored full, we'd have to know how long they were in the briers, generations is kind of a robust explanation.

Perhaps their ancestors knew that it was the exit, but seeing how word of mouth falls, it may have quickly became a legend, seeing how long their life spans are, and they up and moved looking for the real exit. 

Then as time drifted along they got lost, hell the Cats got lost since everything looked the same.

I say if you don't think too overly hard on it the plot made decent enough sense


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Overall I'd give the episode a 4 out of 5. In retrospect, the plot didn't make much sense.
> 
> If the ancestors of the plant creatures knew their way around the forest well enough to make a map, and to locate the only exit that would transport them back to The Garden, then why didn't they establish their society beneath the wind plant? If it's because they didn't know the wind plant was the way out, why did they mark it as such? And if they really did just construct a map for faux hope, then the fact that their fake exit turned out to be the real exit comes off as contrived in my opinion.



It wasn't contrived. Anyway breaking things down for you, the map was to give the people hope ( In a way you could compare it to relegion but that is another topic). In the end the exit itself only turned out to be an exit because of the fire creating an updraft which goes together nicely with hope and never giving up.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 14, 2011)

I watched episode 4 earlier today, and it is interesting to see such a diverse range of sentient life on Third Earth; there have been the Thundercats, the lizards, the fishmen, and now the Petalars. The idea of Petalars having a very short lifespan in comparison to that of the Thundercats is one that I have seen before, except the story is usually portrayed from the perspective of the being with the shorter lifespan (such as with Yoda in the _Star Wars_ films), so seeing the story from the perspective of the being with the longer lifespan was both fascinating and also somewhat horrifying, as Lion-O's friendship with Emerick lasted for only a single day of his own life, which may possibly last for many more decades.

I see that, again, Tygra and Lion-O had a disagreement over the best course of action, but they resolved it. Although I prefer them to get along with each other, I am still hoping for a scene where their disagreement causes such great tension that a rift actually grows between the, as happened with Naruto and Sasuke in _Naruto,_ for example. That would be very dramatic and tense, to me.

The best part of the episode for me was the scene at the very end, when the vehicle appeared, and Panthro emerged from it. I knew that he could not be dead, and I now am eager to learn where he has been all this time. I am certain that his story shall be a very interesting one.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I watched episode 4 earlier today, and it is interesting to see such a diverse range of sentient life on Third Earth; there have been the Thundercats, the lizards, the fishmen, and now the Petalars. The idea of Petalars having a very short lifespan in comparison to that of the Thundercats is one that I have seen before, except the story is usually portrayed from the perspective of the being with the shorter lifespan (such as with Yoda in the _Star Wars_ films), so seeing the story from the perspective of the being with the longer lifespan was both fascinating and also somewhat horrifying, as Lion-O's friendship with Emerick lasted for only a single day of his own life, which may possibly last for many more decades.
> 
> I see that, again, Tygra and Lion-O had a disagreement over the best course of action, but they resolved it. Although I prefer them to get along with each other, I am still hoping for a scene where their disagreement causes such great tension that a rift actually grows between the, as happened with Naruto and Sasuke in _Naruto,_ for example. That would be very dramatic and tense, to me.
> 
> The best part of the episode for me was the scene at the very end, when the vehicle appeared, and Panthro emerged from it. I knew that he could not be dead, and I now am eager to learn where he has been all this time. I am certain that his story shall be a very interesting one.



We'll learn about where the hell Panthro's been this coming Friday.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 14, 2011)

When do they start showing previews for the next episode?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2011)

I think around wednesday. I usually find them on tumblr.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't wait to fully see the Thundertank out of the shadows.


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 15, 2011)

Fourth episode was pretty good. Thundertank looks boss.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 15, 2011)

At first, I dismissed anyone who complained about Cheetara's new appearance as being overly-sensitive on that subject, but in episode 4, I did notice that Cheetara was very small in terms of overall size in comparison to Lion-O and Tygra. I understand that females are usually smaller than males in overall size, I am not saying that Cheetara needs to be as muscular as She-Hulk, and I know that she is a powerful and competent fighter, but I still find it to be rather unfortunate that Cheetara does not appear to be as athletic as do her male companions.

I also did not like the scene where WilyKat dared WilyKit to kiss a frog, and how WilyKit found the act to be gross; that was a portrayal of negative stereotypes of both young boys and young girls, and I would like to believe that such stereotypes are becoming less prevalent in today's era of equality. Plus, it was also an unnecessary use of screentime, in my mind (less than a minute of screentime, I understand, but still a waste, in my mind).

I wonder if Lion-O, Tygra, Cheetara, WilyKat, WilyKit, and Panthro really are the only surviving Thundercats in this series? Surely, not _all_ of the others were killed during the Lizards' assault? What about Pumyra, Bengali, and Lynx-O? I do not know what role they had in the original series, but I know that they appeared later in the series, examples of the "sixth ranger" trope, so I hope that something similar happens in this series, as well. Lynx-O had a cameo appearance in the first episode, so I hope that that is an indication that he may appear later in the series. What does everyone one say about that?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2011)

I too disliked the scene with Wilykat and Wilykit, but it's still a children's show, and for some reason that I've forgotten with age, kids, I assume, find that kind of stuff humorous. However, I didn't think their acting that way was out of character for a child.

And I'm almost positive that the heroes will find other survivors of Thundera's destruction in future episodes.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I too disliked the scene with Wilykat and Wilykit, but it's still a children's show, and for some reason that I've forgotten with age, kids, I assume, find that kind of stuff humorous. However, I didn't think their acting that way was out of character for a child.



You mean the whole frog (or froog) kissing dare Wilykat made? I found that kinda funny if ya ask me.  Back then when I was in my teen years from time to time I'd pull the same kind of tricks on my sis. Only replace the frog with a spider.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2011)

lmao I would have killed you.


----------



## Glued (Aug 15, 2011)

If Lion-O is against discrimination of dogs and lizards, than shouldn't they at least have one token dog or lizard on the team?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2011)

Finally watched the episode.

Plot was a tad bit boring with the plants, but it was still some sad shit with the lil plant guy. Panthro suprised me at the end too.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lmao I would have killed you.



lol It's her fault for waking me up in the middle of the night to kill some fucking spider for her.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> If Lion-O is against discrimination of dogs and lizards, than shouldn't they at least have one token dog or lizard on the team?



lol and where would they get one from?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2011)

I doubt the dogs/lizards would join. They were discriminated against and so far only Lion-o showed kindness. And they wouldn't be so quick to join with Panthro and Tygra there. Panthro is most likely set in his ways, and Tygra was very much the son Claudus wanted, and didn't seem to care about anyone but the cats.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> If Lion-O is against discrimination of dogs and lizards, than shouldn't they at least have one token dog or lizard on the team?


But then the team wouldn't be call Thundercats they would be called Thunderanimals
Besides Pumyra, Bengali, and Lynx-O,Do you guys think that we will get new Feline/Cat characters to join the Thundercats like a Liger or Snow Leopard


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2011)

HEATAQUA said:


> But then the team wouldn't be call Thundercats they would be called Thunderanimals
> Besides Pumyra, Bengali, and Lynx-O,Do you guys think that we will get new Feline/Cat characters to join the Thundercats like a Liger or Snow Leopard



liger? that would be awkward, interracial anybody? :S


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 17, 2011)

There should definitely be a dog character in the cast, he should be a rival of Lion-o and he should wield a bad ass katana. He should a modeled after the samurai. I can see him becoming something of a sixth ranger loner. 





Something like this guy^. His name shall be Hachi Mifune.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Aug 17, 2011)

Show has yet to grab my attention, I feel like everything is being spelled out for me.(What lesson did we learn today kids!)

I don't like Lion-O's voice.

Voices for the Kittens are meh.

Dialogue bores me. It's not as "real" as say, Young Justice. When are we gonna get some snide remarks or sarcasm for God sakes!(Tygra alone cannot save it) It's like everything's being said, just to move the plot forward.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 18, 2011)

New Previews for Friday

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu_-mDmWDiI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3fGPId1FIY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

And Panthro has a tail now, i guess.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2011)

Panthro's a one cat army!


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> New Previews for Friday
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu_-mDmWDiI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




LOL @ teaser two

So I get Tygra's not the only one who's going to be calling Lion-O's plans shitty.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 18, 2011)

Bender said:


> LOL @ teaser two
> 
> So I get Tygra's not the only one who's going to be calling Lion-O's plans shitty.



Well to be fair, Lion-O's still a child that's never seen war until now. Where as Panthro's a veteran warrior that's has been in countless fights and wars.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 18, 2011)

Of course Panthro would have a tail. It was deliberately done to make a social statement about blacks panthers.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 18, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Of course Panthro would have a tail. It was deliberately done to make a social statement about blacks panthers.



Why do you say that? I do not see what logical evidence there could be to support such an idea, apart from Panthro being voiced by an African-American actor, which should not be relevant, at all, in my mind.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2011)

Cause racial prejudice only existed in the middle of the 20th century, rite


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't argue with anyone today. Screw this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 18, 2011)

I suppose it would make sense for Panthro to have a tail as it would balance out the difference in the castes...it would also show that what a lower class citizen can accomplish in the Cats society...

Of course that's assuming the Multi-Caste system that TV Tropes mentioned is indeed true.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 18, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? I do not see what logical evidence there could be to support such an idea, apart from Panthro being voiced by an African-American actor, which should not be relevant, at all, in my mind.



 The same reason why movies like the Help, Precious and The Blindside are being shoved down our throats, receive oscar nods and sell out box offices,  while movies like Rosewood, Jumping the Broom, and Hoodlum are blackballed and go often ignored. 

 While Thundercats isn't as big as an offender as the other two I mentioned, the decision to give panthro a tail, is a subtle wink and nod. I'm conflicted, while I do think the tail is a nice touch to his character development and it serves as a needed contrast to the other non-tail cast, I think the whole idea of making a black character with that intent that they must be underpriviledged(what the fuck does that mean anyway? No one says overpriviledged in reference to rich white people, but anyway...)  is overused in media. South Park even plays around with this trope by subverting it completely in an episode, I believe. 

The media really does love pushing the notion of down trodden blacks to a point where class and race are near interchanging proxies. It's become somewhat of a convention like black dude dies first, it's only a matter of time before comedians starting referencing it in their acts.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude, they're cats. Can we not mention race/racism/etc in here? This isn't about that at all, 
*Spoiler*: _For Zero_ 



and it seems to me that you're throwing it around saying that the team who made the series are racists who hate african americans. And for your information, panther's are leopards with a different fur color. Humans may have different skin, but the heart is the same.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 18, 2011)

Come on guys, let's not bring the race card into this. Let's enjoy the cartoon for what it is, and have fun watching it.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

That's what i was trying to say.  Should i report him and get the posts deleted?


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 19, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Dude, they're cats. Can we not mention race/racism/etc in here? This isn't about that at all,
> *Spoiler*: _For Zero_
> 
> 
> ...



Never said anything of the sort, if you weren't so sensitive and defensive you would see the point I was trying to illustrate. If they're just cats, then why the need for social identifying markers? because it makes people comfortable, panthro with a tail is more "believable" for some people, just like seeing movies about poor down trodden black folk being helped by nice mighty white types is "believeable" for some people. Anyone who thinks district 9 is just a movie about  aliens  then you're awfully dense. It's deeper than just fiction, fiction has always been inspired by reality(and I use reality loosely), just about every movie has some sort of social messages. Take the X-men for example, the x-men mythos borrows heavily from the 60's. What happened in the 60s? Various rights movements.

Why doesn't Grune have a tail? Isn't he a general similar to panthro?


----------



## The Big G (Aug 19, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Dude, they're cats. /QUOTE]
> 
> They're not just cats....THEY'RE THUNDER CATS HOOOO!


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Only 24 min til Thunder Thunder cat hooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## TheWon (Aug 19, 2011)

Zero all I can say is !
People they entire setup of this series is about race, and class. So just because you don't want to see it or talk about it doesn't mean it's not there. The only reason Tygra isn't the king even though he is the older brother is due to him not being born a Lion. So who you are and what you are is very important to the plot. Maybe in the original series you could get away with that way of thinking, but not in this series. Since the beginning it has shown it's more than a regular cartoon.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

Tygra isn't king because he's adopted.  And let's not talk about race.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

thundercats bitches


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice way of making friends Panthro


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

So....thunderillian is more than just fuel.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Aww man the Thunderkittens got left behind.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

Flashback time. And Grune has another tooth.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

The book of omens.... 

So maybe out searching for it is where Panthro has been.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

Lion-o had a good idea, but should have brought back-up and waited a bit more.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

Idiot Lion-O is idiot.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

lol lol lol

"Drop your weapons!"

*Lizards don't drop weapons*

"Please"


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

Panthro is a super badass, though.

Still a douche at the same time.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Creepy voice is creepy


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

Grune being brainwashed. Never thought of that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

@ Grune's logic 

The Book of Omens is futile effort and yet searching for days in the dessert for Mumm-Ra is a piece of cake and totally worth it?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

I wonder how Grune lost that tooth. And how silly of him to think he could beat them.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Grune you puppet.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

So Grune was the one who freed Mumm-Ra.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Uhh no Grune Panthro can't hear you cuz he dun understand crazy like your ass.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Now would be a good time to get the fuck out of there Panthro.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

Mumm-ra is so creepy. And Grune has lost his damn mind.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Crack headed looking Grune is crack head.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

"JOIN ME, LUKE! TOGETHER WE CAN RULE THE UNIVERSE!"

Oh wait.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

@Bluebeard

lol lol lol lol


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

Seriously, one of the writers must be a huge Star Wars fan.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THE EYE YOU TIN TOY!


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

Driller was pretty badass.

Before Lion-O fucked it up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Seriously, one of the writers must be a huge Star Wars fan.



lol lol lol

Nearly everyone is a Star wars fan. 

Any dialogue can be turned to resemble Star Wars dialogue.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

Smart Cheetara is smart.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

Aww, Panthro. You softie.  And good thinking Cheetara.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

lol @ Panthro with lion-O

Drive Thundertank? No

Call him king? Yes


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 19, 2011)

Not a chance, my king 

LOL

And I bet this isn't the last we see of Driller, that mofo ate diamonds in the first series


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

Bender said:


> lol lol lol
> 
> Nearly everyone is a Star wars fan.
> 
> Any dialogue can be turned to resemble Star Wars dialogue.



True.

But I mean shit, the Star Wars comparisons in this series are fucking high.

We got Mumm-Ra as motherfucking Emperor Palpatine and Jaga as Obi-Wan. Then the whole, "JOIN ME AND TOGETHER WE CAN RULE THUNDERA!" was an obvious reference to Luke and Vader. Especially, when he knocked Pantho down the pyramid.

The ending was pretty nice, though.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 19, 2011)

Overall great episode! I do wish that when he used the sword it would have more of a effect on the other cats. Hell the cat symbol doesn't even show up on their clothes.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 19, 2011)

The symbol will probably come after Lion-O's trials


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

> But I mean shit, the Star Wars comparisons in this series are fucking high.



Ever seen monster Rancher's? The dialogue between Holly and the big bad Moo is similar. Holly's like: "Noooooooooooooooooooooo!" 



> We got Mumm-Ra as motherfucking Emperor Palpatine and Jaga as Obi-Wan.



In the episode premiere I kinda thought of similar to the Lion King. What with Claudus thinking it was Panthro who did him in and Lion-O watching from below.




> The ending was pretty nice, though.




Bet you ten bucks the Thunder kittens will jack the tank.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 19, 2011)

Bender said:


> Bet you ten bucks the Thunder kittens will jack the tank.



Lion-O did it in the first series, the Kitten's are too obvious.

I'd put my money on Cheetara


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2011)

I think that'd be funny. Panthro and Tygra would be blaming Lion-o or the kittens and then Cheetara would roll in with the tank and look like she hadn't taken it for a joyride on a whim.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 19, 2011)

Great episode 
I like the action scenes and the flashback scenes,Nice to see The Driller in the show


----------



## Wan (Aug 19, 2011)

Eh...an ok episode.  Nothing to really get excited about, IMO.  Went a little overboard on the flashbacks.  And I'll say it:  Lion-O is too stupid to be the leader right now.

Just waiting for the show to find its bearings and get really good...eventually...


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 19, 2011)

There you go again Zero.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Of course Panthro would have a tail. It was deliberately done to make a social statement about blacks panthers.





DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? I do not see what logical evidence there could be to support such an idea, apart from Panthro being voiced by an African-American actor, which should not be relevant, at all, in my mind.



Panthro was Always black even back in the day we knew he was the team Black guy buy the shere virtue that he was more Alpha then the rest of the cast


----------



## Wan (Aug 19, 2011)

Not to mention his  voice actor is black.


----------



## Glued (Aug 19, 2011)

Poor Tygra, born to serve Lion-O.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Poor Tygra, born to be a whiny bitch.



Fixed


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2011)

Gonna be interesting to see the entire team together in action next week now that the story on Panthro's whereabouts has been nailed down.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 20, 2011)

I like that they made Grune such a pivitol character to the plot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 20, 2011)

the fuck man, i just searched the wiki, i don't remember any goddamm robots in thundercats original series.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 20, 2011)

This show is enjoyable but it's not living up to the hype created in interviews and in the first two eps. I could watch it if it carries on like this but I'll be disappointed that it didn't live up to the Avater-esque storytelling we were promised


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice little reference to the infamous Thundercats blooper reel that's been floating around for years. "What the F is a samoflange?"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8x3MQ3u74k[/YOUTUBE]

at the :34 second mark


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 20, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> This show is enjoyable but it's not living up to the hype created in interviews and in the first two eps. I could watch it if it carries on like this but I'll be disappointed that it didn't live up to the Avater-esque storytelling we were promised



If you watched the first 2 episodes and felt we were getting the last airbender... bleh to you.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish they hadn't made Panthro decide to begin obeying Lion-O so soon, but I enjoyed the episode.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 20, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> If you watched the first 2 episodes and felt we were getting the last airbender... bleh to you.



That expectation came from interviews prior to. Unless I'm mistaken I believe they outright stated they'd be following the same storytelling format as Avatar. If you watched the first 2 eps and didn't get hyped up then there isn't anything I can say because our tastes are just too different 

@Stunna

He's not exactly obeying him he's simply acknowledged Lion O as his king


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> This show is enjoyable but it's not living up to the hype created in interviews and in the first two eps. I could watch it if it carries on like this but I*'ll be disappointed that it didn't live up to the Avater-esque storytelling we were promised*



well the first 2 eps and episode 4 were easily  of the quality  your talking about

the first season of Avatar had it hits and misses and didn't hit its stride till the end


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

Season 2 was the pinnacle, not 3. imo


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 20, 2011)

Nobody was talking about seasons of Avatar.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

Um, we sort of _were_. It was compared to Avatar, and we added onto the conversation at hand.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Season 2 was the pinnacle, not 3. imo



i meant it didn't hit its stride till the end of season 1


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> well the first 2 eps and episode 4 were easily  of the quality  your talking about
> 
> the first season of Avatar had it hits and misses and didn't hit its stride till the end



With Avatar, the premiere was good, the second episode (The Southern Air Temple) was great, the next few ranged from good to ok, and had a real stinker (The Great Divide).  It wasn't until The Storm/The Blue Spirit, episodes 12 and 13, that I think it really hit its stride.

So far I think Thundercats has followed that pattern.  The premiere was good, "The Song of the Petalars" was great, and the other two episodes have been ok.  There's plenty of potential for Thundercats yet.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching episode 5 now.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 21, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> That's what i was trying to say.  Should i report him and get the posts deleted?



Naw.............


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> This show is enjoyable but it's not living up to the hype created in interviews and in the first two eps. I could watch it if it carries on like this but I'll be disappointed that it didn't live up to the Avater-esque storytelling we were promised



Wait until the end of the season. It's not like the first 5 episodes of ALA blows the first 5 episodes of Thundercats out of the water. It's about equal.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2011)

For what it counts, no episode in the first season of Avatar made me cry. ThunderCats did so by episode 3.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> For what it counts, no episode in the first season of Avatar made me cry. ThunderCats did so by episode 3.



Just because your a pussy doesn't mean the thundercats is avatar level. I personally like the thundercats but it isn't avatar level. Spectular Spiderman is avatar level. This has show has some room to grow and it already more impressive than young justice (not a big feat...).


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> For what it counts, no episode in the first season of Avatar made me cry. ThunderCats did so by episode 3.



You mean the flower people episode? That was technically episode 4 The season premiere was a two part episode. 

I didn't cry until the season finale of Avatar when Yue dies.

@ Wuzzman 

  

Spectacular Spider man is crap.  Same with the animation and most of it's episodes. Thundercats is doing an amazing job not to mention has beautiful pacing, and the introduction of characters is marvelous.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2011)

So because I have emotions, I'm a pussy? Enjoy that accidental rep while you can.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> So because I have emotions, I'm a pussy? Enjoy that accidental rep while you can.



Yes and a wet one at that.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 21, 2011)

I have to say they could do with extending the fight scenes and not settling them in one or two blows


----------



## angieness (Aug 21, 2011)

That episode made me teary eyed too but considering I'm female don't need to show off how manly I am on the internets by not crying at a sad scene. (and I think it's perfectly okay for a guy to cry, so no you are not a pussy Stunna)

I don't think TC is superior to Avatar yet (well TC's animation and art is superior considering they have Studio 4?C behind them. And don't get me started on TC's lovely color palette) but I've enjoyed it thus far. I don't think I really got into Avatar until half through the 1st season and I don't expect TC to get amazing until at least that point.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 21, 2011)

I know we all have our passions for Avatar, but keep it above the belt, gentlemen.


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2011)

I think this show owes a lot to Avatar.  Avatar proved that an intelligent American written and produced action cartoon (that's not based on a comic book) can work.  The supervising director Ethan Spaulding is also an Avatar alum, so that may have helped when the execs were looking at the guy's r?sum?.

But can the student surpass the master, so to speak?  It's entirely possible, but remains to be seen.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2011)

i like avatar the movie


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2011)

The one that sucked or the one that sucked?


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 22, 2011)

angieness said:


> I don't think TC is superior to Avatar yet (well TC's animation and art is superior considering they have Studio 4?C behind them. And don't get me started on TC's lovely color palette) but I've enjoyed it thus far.



 I've seen Studio 4?C's work on Transformers Animated and it wasn't all that impressive. I was watching that episode of Young Justice that hasn't aired in the states yet and just based on fluidity of movement, the studio that worked on that episode beat 4?C in that regard. That studio is MOI Animation by the way who was subcontracted by Nick to work on select season 3 episodes of Avatar and who are working on the entire production of Young Justice. 

I can't, in all good conscience, say that 4?C's work on this show is superior to Avatar overall. Perhaps the work done by DR Animation during season 2 - but mainly because of the character designs. DR may have exaggerated the features of the main cast but they did animate those episodes very well. 4?C is capable of great work but from what I've seen, the Korean studios are on the same level with them working with the same TV budget.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 23, 2011)

where can i watch it online?


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2011)

^

Look through the thread for links

We've posted them on nearly every freaking page


----------



## Wan (Aug 24, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> where can i watch it online?



You can actually (legally) watch it on Cartoon Network's official site if you have a TV provider.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 24, 2011)

So how about those previews?


[YOUTUBE]G-BihL-ibG0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73HlG2Xd2FA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 24, 2011)

The whole conflict in this show could have been easily avoided if Jagga just told Panthro and Grun where the book of omens was.


----------



## Glued (Aug 24, 2011)

Oman said:


> *I think this show owes a lot to Avatar.  Avatar proved that an intelligent American written and produced action cartoon (that's not based on a comic book) can work.  *The supervising director Ethan Spaulding is also an Avatar alum, so that may have helped when the execs were looking at the guy's r?sum?.
> 
> But can the student surpass the master, so to speak?  It's entirely possible, but remains to be seen.



There have been shows that proved this before Avatar was created.

Exosquad, Wing Commander Academy, Invasion America, Gargoyles, Captain Simian and The Space Monkeys, Samurai Jack, Roughnecks, Stargate Infinity. 

The only thing this show "owes" to Avatar is the fact that it has all its animation done in another country. Oh wait, the original G1 transformers did that as well.

Or perhaps, Avatar influenced Moby Dick and Star Wars as well.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 24, 2011)

Every animated series has it's animation done in another country.
 I do have respect for what came before but the planets aligned so well for Avatar that you'll never hear or read about a new action/adventure series gaining inspiration from Stargate Infinity or Captain Simian. Yeah it might irk you when people credit Avatar for this and then Ben, but it's the truth. You're gonna have to forgive other people for not knowing obscure series that aired in syndication at some point or other. 

I had completely forgotten Legend of Calamity Jane for 14 years and would've continued to have done so if you hadn't mentioned it several months ago. It was probably a very well done show but not enough to be more than a hazy memory for people in their 20's. Avatar just happened to really stand out above the crowd, like it or not. Gargoyles is on par with Batman:TAS and Samurai Jack most definitely stood out. Invasion America has the distinction of being the first sci-fi animated show to air on prime time and that's probably the only thing that people will remember about it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Previews were badass.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Oman said:


> You can actually (legally) watch it on Cartoon Network's official site if you have a TV provider.



Why do you need to have a TV provider? Does that not defeat the entire purpose of being able to watch the series online?


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> So how about those previews?
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]G-BihL-ibG0[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Holy fucking "whiskers"  



Badass previews were badass 

pek pek pek


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

Only 20 something minutes until Thundercats comes on. pek pek pek


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

It's on bitches! 

lol @ Lion-O trying to get the sword to work.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheetara/Lion-o pek


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 26, 2011)

Trying to get my sword to work. :ho


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

Who would've thought Snarf would be the one to open a path.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheetara is so cool.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

lol Mumm-ra has his own Thunder tank.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 26, 2011)

What the hell a Mumm-ra Tank?

WoW! With out a doubt Panthro is a Black Cat! He can't swim sounds about right! LOL


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

Stupid Wilykit and Wilykat


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

Sad Panthro sad.... 

Can't swim....


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheetara believes in you Lion-o. :ho


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

MUMM-RA!


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

Fuck yeah Panthro!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2011)

Tygra, wtf?


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

FUCK YEAH! 

Mumm-Ra's transformed!


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

Almost there....


----------



## TheWon (Aug 26, 2011)

Very disappointed with the Mumm-ra transformation. Doesn't seem as epic there needs to be statues with red eyes.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

TheWon said:


> Very disappointed with the Mumm-ra transformation. Doesn't seem as epic there needs to be statues with red eyes.



Mumm-ra transformation was so-so to me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

lol @ ending


T-T-TROLLLED


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2011)

Lion-o trying to save Cheetara.  And Jaga sacrificing himself.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm sure we'll get a full on Ancient Spirits of Evil complete with statues at some point...but as for now, this will do just fine.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm sure we'll get a full on Ancient Spirits of Evil complete with statues at some point...but as for now, this will do just fine.



Completely agreed


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 26, 2011)

Everyone had a crack at Mum-ra in this episode.
Tygra also used that whip quite well AND his gun at the same time like they promised.

Obvious ending was obvious, but still, cool Final Boss fight.
Also, a crow?


----------



## Wan (Aug 26, 2011)

...meh.  Felt like a video game, in a bad way.  Still hoping for improvement.



Ben Grimm said:


> There have been shows that proved this before Avatar was created.
> 
> Exosquad, Wing Commander Academy, Invasion America, Gargoyles, Captain Simian and The Space Monkeys, Samurai Jack, Roughnecks, Stargate Infinity.
> 
> ...



While those may have been good shows, most weren't as successful as Avatar (and I doubt many of them had the same budget).  Most never achieved major popularity and disappeared into obscurity.  Avatar achieved success beyond any of them.  That success, and the fact that Ethan Spaulding contributed to that success, may have been what convinced corporate bigwigs to greenlight Thundercats.  Those other shows sure didn't.

I'm not talking about storytelling or stylistic influences, I'm talking about the reasons behind the existence of the show itself.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you need to have a TV provider? Does that not defeat the entire purpose of being able to watch the series online?



It's still on-demand, but I guess they don't want to make it full-blown no-strings-attached free.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Everyone had a crack at Mum-ra in this episode.
> Tygra also used that whip quite well AND his gun at the same time like they promised.
> 
> Obvious ending was obvious, but still, cool Final Boss fight.
> Also, a crow?



Yeah, didn't you know? Mumm-ra's a shape shifter. Can change into any form he wants to.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 26, 2011)

The new episode was awesome 
I like the action scenes and Mumm Ra's Ever Living Form


----------



## sheepswitch (Aug 26, 2011)

Download Link for those whole feel like downloading


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I think everyone knew it was going to end that way, lol.


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2011)

This Lion-O is a far cry from the original.

The original outwrestled Panthro.
Outfoxed Wilykit and Wilykat
Defeated Cheetara in foot race
And defeated Tygra in some other contest.

This guy, just seems lucky to have sword. Except he does know a few things about technology.

I wonder if he'll grow up to be a badass or a wretch


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn good episode, with some _very_ interesting backstory.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 27, 2011)

Dude this episode was great

Mumm-ra's battle cruiser was awesome

Panthro beats racism

Lion-O can't get his sword to work lol


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought Lion-O's comment about Cheetara helping him to get his sword working was an innuendo?


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 27, 2011)

That flashback with Mumm-Ra was...confusing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who thought Lion-O's comment about Cheetara helping him to get his sword working was an innuendo?



No everyone pretty much did.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay cool, I'm not the only pervert.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 27, 2011)

Bender said:


> No everyone pretty much did.



If you didn't get the joke...than something is wrong with you lol


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> This Lion-O is a far cry from the original.
> 
> The original outwrestled Panthro.
> Outfoxed Wilykit and Wilykat
> ...



From the looks of things and themes... Some one is a fan of Miyazaki and Jaques.

I kinda like the DnD angle too.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> This Lion-O is a far cry from the original.
> 
> The original outwrestled Panthro.
> Outfoxed Wilykit and Wilykat
> ...



Original flavor Lion-O came off as a creepy manchild to me. New Lion-O just seems like a teenager having this responisibility land on him before he was ready, and dealing with it as best he can.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 27, 2011)

Pacings off or something.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

I didn't enjoy this ep as much as I thought I would. It seemed too 'kiddy' I think. Or more than I expected I guess.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 27, 2011)

Dissapointing episode, at least to me. 

I'm starting to lose faith.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 27, 2011)

Why are you putting any faith into a cartoon? You're either entertained or you're not. 
Action and adventure was promised and that's what I was given. The minute it stops entertaining me, I'll pick up that clicker and move on. 
I also didn't see this episode as any more 'kiddy' than what we've previously seen. Kind of a weird statement but OK.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 27, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Why are you putting any faith into a cartoon? You're either entertained or you're not.
> Action and adventure was promised and that's what I was given. The minute it stops entertaining me, I'll pick up that clicker and move on.
> I also didn't see this episode as any more 'kiddy' than what we've previously seen. Kind of a weird statement but OK.



why cant you have faith that a cartoon can become better?


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 27, 2011)

Like I said, it's a cartoon. Big deal. It's the way I approach things. Instead of griping or complaining about certain things, I just decide if I'm going to continue watching or not. It's not how people on the internet operate but it's my way.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't have _too_ high of a standard for cartoons, so I'm currently appeased.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice new set Stunna.   

Thaat's definitely a Batman and Robin pair I'd like to see. 

Damn Bluebeard that's a bit TOO critical of a judgment don' ya think? 







Just kidding.


I also think somewhat of the same.


Decent ep IMO


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 27, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Like I said, it's a cartoon. Big deal. It's the way I approach things. Instead of griping or complaining about certain things, I just decide if I'm going to continue watching or not. It's not how people on the internet operate but it's my way.



so basically,
normal person: "this episode wasnt very good, I hope the next ones better"
you: "this episode wasnt very good, fuck this series"

kinda weird, but whatever.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, that is exactly what I didn't write.


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 27, 2011)

Liked the ep. Mumm-ra was boss, as usual.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 27, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I didn't write.



well its kinda hard to tell what youre trying to say. your second post made it sound like you just never complained about shows (also weird), but your first post had this:


Superstarseven said:


> Why are you putting any faith into a cartoon? You're either entertained or you're not.


this line made it sound like you just say "fuck it", but since you apparently dont just say "fuck it", i still dont get why you say you cant put faith in a show.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not saying the episode was bad or anything.

It's just failing to live up to the premiere.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2011)

Did anyone understand what the hell that flashback was supposed to be?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 28, 2011)

It explained that Mumm-ra ruled or commanded alongside Thunderians, and i'm thinking the lion-o look-a-like is probably the one who overthrew Mumm-ra based on that drawing in the pilot.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 28, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I'm not saying the episode was bad or anything.
> 
> *It's just failing to live up to the premiere*.



Basically my thoughts exactly, I'm wondering if the bar was raised too high with the premiere.


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 28, 2011)

You know - here's an off the wall ball kinda of theory - The 80s Thundercats is actually the beginning of this Thundercats series. Whatever happened before during the Old Thundercats - it became legend and myth until we arrive to current Thundercats era.


----------



## Armaroller (Aug 28, 2011)

Say what you will, but this show to me has become FAR better than the original. Mumm-ra can still turn into the Everliving, he drives his own sarcophagusmobile, and he can fly!  Plus he has a wide assortment of powers. I'm still curious if Jaga is officially gone, or if he will serve as a spirit guide.


----------



## P (Aug 28, 2011)

Drizzt said:


> You know - here's an off the wall ball kinda of theory - The 80s Thundercats is actually the beginning of this Thundercats series. Whatever happened before during the Old Thundercats - it became legend and myth until we arrive to current Thundercats era.





The flashback with the Tygra clone flying around in a spaceship working for Mumm-Ra seems supportive.


Armaroller said:


> Say what you will, but this show to me has become FAR better than the original. Mumm-ra can still turn into the Everliving, he drives his own sarcophagusmobile, and he can fly!  Plus he has a wide assortment of powers. I'm still curious if Jaga is officially gone, or if he will serve as a spirit guide.



And the fights are way better. Plus, the Sword of Omens now has lightning instead of lasers. Say what you want, but lightning looks WAY cooler.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 28, 2011)

The lion guy was turned into a teenager. He should've remained a man. =/


----------



## The Big G (Aug 28, 2011)

Rule 34 is in full effect for Cheetara


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2011)

The reason he was a teenager was because at the point Mumm-Ra and he were allies, I'm sure he reached adulthood at the end of it all.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 30, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How did he do that? Please explain.



Just when you think Panthro is doomed by racism...he saves the day!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 30, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Just when you think Panthro is doomed by racism...he saves the day!



He _is_ a major character in the series, so I would expect him to not die so soon.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 30, 2011)

It was a good episode, as far as the flash back is concerned. I'd wager distant ancestors. Mumm-Ra was freed by Grune from his sarcophagus X amount of time before the current story.   

With that being typed. Mumm-Ra was sealed long enough for him to become a mere myth as well as technology. 

Oh, by the by.

Did anyone else get a Voltron vibe, Castle of Lions, when Mumm-Ra initiated his sarcophagusmobile 


And it seems that Cheetara is even faster then her original series counter part, I mean hot damn.

I'm also happy to see that at least one of the Cats have reacted to the Battle Cry with the 80's glowing eyes stick


----------



## The Big G (Aug 30, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> I'm also happy to see that at least one of the Cats have reacted to the Battle Cry with the 80's glowing eyes stick



I think its because the rest of the crew don't believe in Lion-O the way Cheetara does....after all they tried to get his sword to work...


----------



## TheWon (Aug 30, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Original flavor Lion-O came off as a creepy manchild to me. New Lion-O just seems like a teenager having this responisibility land on him before he was ready, and dealing with it as best he can.



You do know the OG Lion-O is a kid in a man's body. His suspended animation capsule malfunction, aging his body, but not his mind.

Spoilers for the next Episode!
here

All Universes on one planet?!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy shit. This episode is going to be fucking epic.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 31, 2011)

FUCK YES


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2011)

Not that big of a shock they did say that SilverHawks and TigerSharks would possibly show up.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2011)

It seems to me that both Lion-O and Tygra are displaying signs of attraction to Cheetara, so I wonder if that shall further instigate the rivalry between the brothers? What does everyone else believe?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 31, 2011)

Its possible. But I doubt it'll really get too much into that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2011)

While DDJ pursues uninteresting plot lines as usual, so far I rate this show a big 7/10, I like it much better than Earths Mightiest Avengers or Young Avengers but the plot isn't stellar and the action is has one note. But overall its a great watch, kinda like StarWars the Clone Wars.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It seems to me that both Lion-O and Tygra are displaying signs of attraction to Cheetara, so I wonder if that shall further instigate the rivalry between the brothers? What does everyone else believe?



Don't think it will create a problem because Cheetara has no interest in Tygra.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> *While DDJ pursues uninteresting plot lines as usual,* so far I rate this show a big 7/10, I like it much better than Earths Mightiest Avengers or Young Avengers but the plot isn't stellar and the action is has one note. But overall its a great watch, kinda like StarWars the Clone Wars.



First, to what "uninteresting plot lines" are you referring?

Second, what do you mean by "as usual?" Are you saying that no one else finds interest in the plots lines that I find to be interesting?



Gunners said:


> Don't think it will create a problem because Cheetara has no interest in Tygra.



If that is true, I find it to be very unfortunate, as there is much to like about Tygra, in my opinion, plus, I would like to see both brothers competing for Cheetara's affection. Also, is it not too early to be making such an assessment?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I'm not a 13 year old girl the last time I checked shipping wars, especially between characters that have very uncomplex feeling for each other is, is not my idea of engaging discussion.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It seems to me that both Lion-O and Tygra are displaying signs of attraction to Cheetara, so I wonder if that shall further instigate the rivalry between the brothers? What does everyone else believe?



Well, i haven't seen much from Tygra, but i think it will further instigate (probably from Tygra) another rivalry, since Tygra isn't getting all the adoration from the whole kingdom and his father while Lion-o is put down and humiliated, and someone is actually treating him (Lion-o) like he isn't a failure (Cheetara).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Well I'm not a 13 year old girl the last time I checked shipping wars, especially between characters that have very uncomplex feeling for each other is, is not my idea of engaging discussion.



Very well, I shall respect your opinion on this matter if you shall respect mine.



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Well, i haven't seen much from Tygra, but i think it will further instigate (probably from Tygra) another rivalry, since Tygra isn't getting all the adoration from the whole kingdom and his father while Lion-o is put down and humiliated, and someone is actually treating him (Lion-o) like he isn't a failure (Cheetara).



Yes, I definitely would like to see such a development as the series progresses.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

Vote for Thundercats as tv show of the month you guys.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 31, 2011)

Has Tygra really shown that much interest in Cheetara? I'm still not sure if hes interested. I'm hoping there isn't a love triangle(at least this early)


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

^

Yeah, in the latest episode his jaw drop likes  when he sees Cheetara make her way up the tower utilizing her super speed to spiral around the tower and running on air. 

Panthro makes a funny quip saying "Cover your mouth son, you're drooling."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2011)

cover ur mouth son, u'll catch a dick


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Bender said:


> Vote for Thundercats as tv show of the month you guys.



I shall definitely do that, as this series is completely awesome thus far.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

Thundercats gonna as Tv show of the month


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, in the latest episode his jaw drop likes  when he sees Cheetara make her way up the tower utilizing her super speed to spiral around the tower and running on air.
> 
> Panthro makes a funny quip saying "Cover your mouth son, you're drooling."



Panthro "You act like you never seen a bitch with big titties run with no bra before."


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

^

    

If it wasn't still night time here I would be laughing as crazy as a friend


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't wait for the new episode. It looks cool.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 1, 2011)

Liking this new series so far. The premiere was fantastic!

_*THUNDER!
THUNDER!!
THUNDER!!!

THUNDERCATS, HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*_


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Aye when is Thundercats section gonna be made?


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

It's that time again folks. :33


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 2, 2011)

So the cats were slaves then? Interesting, considering how they treated the lizards


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll hate to wait for the upload tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2011)

Foreshadowing Jackal man, Monkian and the Vulture guy :33


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Foreshadowing Jackal man, Monkian and the Vulture guy :33



Fuck yeah! 

HOLY SHIT Mumm-ra.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2011)

Mumm-Ra went SS2 

EDIT:Tengen Toppa Lion-O


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


Lion-O looking all TTGL!!!!


----------



## TheWon (Sep 2, 2011)

Ya this had Star Wars written all over it, but it was done right! Also Cheetra got some comp! Amazon Cat Lady looks good! For a cartoon female cat girl LOL


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 2, 2011)

Lion-O keeps kissing his great grandma


----------



## TheWon (Sep 2, 2011)

Man I didn't think of it that way! Your right he pull a dam Fry! LOL


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Mumm-Ra went SS2
> 
> EDIT:Tengen Toppa Lion-O





Don't believe in the Thundercat that is you believe in the Thundercat that gave birth to your father then gave birth to you!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Right when I thought Mech-Ra was as badass as the episode was going to get, Lion-O went Mech-O too. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

I'mma shoot someone if I don't see Tengen Toppa Gurren Lion-O again.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> I'mma shoot someone if I don't see Tengen Toppa Gurren Lion-O again.





Zen-aku said:


> EDIT:Tengen Toppa Lion-O


He's a lion

he's fucking GaoGaiGar


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 2, 2011)

Another good episode.



Bender said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!
> 
> 
> Lion-O looking all TTGL!!!!



Reminds me of ronin warriors as well.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Lion-O armor looks deadly similar to Kazuma's final form from S-Cry-Ed


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Lion-O armor looks deadly similar to Kazuma's final form from S-Cry-Ed



Considering Kazuma has a Lion Motif i am not surprised


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2011)

Missed the new episode due to dinner.  No streaming videos yet?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2011)

You missed a fucking epic episode


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Missed the new episode due to dinner.  No streaming videos yet?



@Avant

An INCREDIBLY EPIC episode

I never felt this rush of adrenaline since the premiere episode.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2011)

And your rep just went up


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 2, 2011)

The new episode was awesome 
The action scene with Mumm-Ra and Leo/Lion-O in Robot Armor was amazing


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2011)

So  we Got the Sword of Plundaar

I assume the other stones are for the The Rat's Eye Daggers


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't work for me.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I didn't work for me.



Works fine for me.

Try another source to download it from.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Notice how the three stones were placed on the gauntlet just how the 80's cartoon had them.


----------



## sheepswitch (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry guys! the other link seems to be dead. Click here to download!


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally watched it. I liked it, but i wish we had more interaction with the modern TC's.


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2011)

What an utterly pedantic storyline.

"I know I haven't earned your trust," Leo says. Well duh, the other animals should have ripped the cats limb from limb even after Mummra was beaten.

I mean wow, lets just take all the blame of the cats abusing the other animals and heap it all on Mumm-ra.

Need the other animals, Leo practically soloed Mumm-ra.

I'm still enjoying it though.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 3, 2011)

Episode was 100% pure win! 

Fucking Darth Maul Mumm-ra! Ronin Warrior Leo/Lion-O! 

And its giving the rest of the series a direction


----------



## Wan (Sep 3, 2011)

That was...better than the last couple episodes.  Better action, but it felt rushed.  The writing was too disjointed and emotions were forced (not really surprising, considering Lion-O was dropped into a situation he had no former connection to)

The show needs better pacing.  Hopefully it can do that by not dwelling in the past any more.

Edit:  Oh and I just remembered...

"But I'm worried it's too short..."

"That'll change..."

THE INNUENDO.  SO BLATANT I CAN SEE IT


----------



## John Connor (Sep 3, 2011)

this show is better than avatar the last airbender


----------



## Wan (Sep 3, 2011)

^^No, not yet at least.

Really, they shouldn't even be compared as to which is "better" yet.  Thundercats is 7 episodes in.  Avatar has 61 episodes.  Avatar's best episodes far outweigh Thundercats' best episodes, but that's just because Thundercats has much fewer episodes in the first place.  It remains to be seen if Thundercats has episodes in store of the quality to really outshine Avatar.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> What an utterly pedantic storyline.
> 
> "I know I haven't earned your trust," Leo says. Well duh, the other animals should have ripped the cats limb from limb even after Mummra was beaten.
> 
> ...



Well, technically while they were favored above all, the cats were still bound to servitude as well.

Being the favorite slave still means, well, being a slave.

And considering the cats did orchestra the coup and defeat the one enslaving them, I'll assume that the other animals grudgingly did afford them some trust.

But those issue probably did come to forte when they were rebuilding on 3rd Earth, which probably brought on the wars that were won by the cats, making them the ruling species on the planet.

Which gave us the douche bag civilization we saw in the premiere. 

As to how Leo won, I am going on a limb an assuming the final stone(The Warstone aka The Eye of Thundera) , while not the most powerful(them all being equal) was the one most suited for destructive force(assumption by the fact Mumm-ra was going to fit it to his sword while the other were fitted to the gauntlet and also the planet guarding it uses it to charge their giant turret of doom), thus allowing him to basically out-gun the bastard.

Personally I was more freaked out by the fact that Lion-O made out with what was potentially his Great Great(plus a couple more) Grandmother. 

And bloody hell, she was tall. What type of cat was she suppose to be?


----------



## The Potential (Sep 3, 2011)

Epic was written all over that damn episode! Definitely the episode that pushed the shows storyline forward for me. Didn't watch Thundercats as a young lad, so all those other stones are new to me. I only knew of the "Warstone".

Gotta' love armor!!!!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 3, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> And bloody hell, she was tall. What type of cat was she suppose to be?



Well if her name is any clue shes a panther


Great Episode BTW dont know what your talking about Ben


----------



## Glued (Sep 3, 2011)

I like how they included Tigersharks into the storyline
[YOUTUBE]QAOYtDGMy4w[/YOUTUBE]



G. Hawke said:


> Well, technically while they were favored above all, the cats were still bound to servitude as well.
> 
> Being the favorite slave still means, well, being a slave.
> 
> ...



Mumm-ra may have given the order, but it was the cats who used the lash of the whip. Ultimately Lion-O's ancestors really don't have any guilt on their shoulders. Hell, the end of the show Lion-O states they will need the other animals. Why, Leo didn't need any help from the other animals. His sword and gauntlet were made by cats and he himself is a cat. The other animals did nothing to contribute in Leo's battle with Mumm-ra.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Mumm-ra may have given the order, but it was the cats who used the lash of the whip. Ultimately Lion-O's ancestors really don't have any guilt on their shoulders. Hell, the end of the show Lion-O states they will need the other animals. Why, Leo didn't need any help from the other animals. His sword and gauntlet were made by cats and he himself is a cat. The other animals did nothing to contribute in Leo's battle with Mumm-ra.



Again, I am merely assuming, this is because Mumm-ra already has an army, entirely back by technology.

No matter how powerful The Sword of Omens(and this episode has more less implied a fully realized Lion-O will be ridiculous power wise), the Thundercats cannot win a war where they will be so horribly outgunned, both technologically or number wise.

Thus the needs of a united front with the other animals, or at least that is my take on it.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2011)

This was a great episode. Maybe my fave since the premiere, or better.

I don't know about the old series, but I loved the idea that they were from space and the tech on earth came from Mumra's (spell?) ship.

Whole origin story was good.

Science x Magic stuff was cool.

The fight and animation look great.

I kndof want to know where Mumra came from now.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I like how they included Tigersharks into the storyline
> [YOUTUBE]QAOYtDGMy4w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the tiger sharks were a shout-out to Kisame, never knew there was a show actually called  tigersharks with the same animation team. I can't wait until  silverhawks get their shout out. Also, anyone noticed how they combined characteristics of both cheetarah and panthro for Leo's love interest? I thought that west interesting.

Episode was a solid 9/10.


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2011)

Found clip of AmorLeo vs Armored Mumm-Ra on youtube

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrQiCpEfM6g[/YOUTUBE]

On another note next episode is "The duelist and the drifter"

Based on the episode title I presume Lion-O gets challenged to some duel and we finally get so see how badass he can he be with the Sword of Omens. I'll bet it's Hachiman we see fight him.  Hopefully their fight doesn't end prematurely because of the empathetic properties of their weapons.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2itDsLMQRPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 3, 2011)

Armored Mumm-Ra was epic.

Also, that tall panther girl was cool. I wish we saw more of her.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah boy, this episode upped the ante, real talk action and power ups, and hot furries


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 3, 2011)

Brace for impact, baby.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 4, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I thought the tiger sharks were a shout-out to Kisame, never knew there was a show actually called  tigersharks with the same animation team.* I can't wait until  silverhawks get their shout out.* Also, anyone noticed how they combined characteristics of both cheetarah and panthro for Leo's love interest? I thought that west interesting.



The SilverHawks did get their shout out. You didn't notice *Mon*Star* communicating with Mumma-Ra?


----------



## Glued (Sep 5, 2011)

Behold Mon Star from the Silverhawks



Nice cameo.

I wonder if the Tigersharks and Silverhawks will be integrated into this universe as a major role


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Behold Mon Star from the Silverhawks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never seen any episodes of _Tigersharks_ or _Silverhawks,_ so I unfortunately did not notice that cameo in the most recent episode, but it was definitely a very interesting cameo nevertheless. I also definitely believe that it would be interesting if those other franchises were incorporated into this new _Thundercats_ series.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 5, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wish that the name of the female cat had been given, so I could refer to her by that name, rather than simply "unnamed female cat,"" but she was certainly an interesting character, and I hope that she is referenced again in some manner.



I've been seeing writings that "Word Of God" has said that her name is Panthera.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 5, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> I've been seeing writings that "Word Of God" has said that her name is Panthera.



That certainly would be a suitable name for her, if that is indeed her name.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, i think it's Panthera.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2011)

lol, those names are stupid, so the other cats of similar breeds , what kind of names do they get, jake? mike, suzy?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> lol, those names are stupid, so the other cats of similar breeds , what kind of names do they get, jake? mike, suzy?



Wilykat, Wilykit, Jagga, Grune.

they make do


----------



## P (Sep 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Behold Mon Star from the Silverhawks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there WERE shark people in the flashback that they called "tiger sharks"... though they didn't really look like any specific characters from the show. Although I suppose they do sort of resemble Mako.

Glad I'm not the only one who noticed the Monstar cameo.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 6, 2011)

damn, the transformations were epic. and that space battle. I hope we see something like that again. something over the top like what they did in the Transformers Unicron Trilogy cartoons with planets, stars and all kinds of crazy cosmic shit blown up. 



> I wonder if the Tigersharks and Silverhawks will be integrated into this universe as a major role


Mon Star cameo pretty much says it all. we'll be seeing them when Lion-O goes on his quest to unite the races.


----------



## Koi (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh man the latest episode was cool as hell.  I dunno if anyone else has played Okami, but I got a very Ark of Yamato vibe from this episode, but in a good way.  It makes you wonder how or why they weren't able to salvage like, ANY of the tech that crashed onto Third Earth and why they were so far in denial about it.

Also, loling at "I am SO dead.. but at least I have a girlfriend!"


----------



## The Potential (Sep 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> Oh man the latest episode was cool as hell.  I dunno if anyone else has played Okami, but I got a very Ark of Yamato vibe from this episode, but in a good way.  *It makes you wonder how or why they weren't able to salvage like, ANY of the tech that crashed onto Third Earth and why they were so far in denial about it.*
> 
> Also, loling at "I am SO dead.. but at least I have a girlfriend!"



I was wondering the samething. You would think that the knowledge of tech would be passed down thru the generations.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 6, 2011)

seems the Clerics knew though. hopefully that gets answered in future episodes. 



> Also, loling at "I am SO dead.. but at least I have a girlfriend!"


then he french kissed his own great great great great etc. etc. grandma.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 7, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> seems the Clerics knew though. hopefully that gets answered in future episodes.



Things like this never get answered...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2011)

John Connor said:


> this show is better than avatar the last airbender



Troll harder.


----------



## Jamibu (Oct 25, 2011)

After a long break, new episodes of Thundercats will start this friday.


----------



## Wan (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool beans.  Any clips from the next episode out yet?

The DVD for the first set of episodes has already been released on DVD a couple weeks ago, called "Thundercats Season 1 Book 1".  I was surprised to see it on the shelves so soon.  Maybe that's an indicator of how confident Cartoon Network is in the show?  I think I'll wait until a full season set is released to pick these up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2011)

bout god dang time


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 25, 2011)

good. I was afraid they'd go Young Justice on us.


----------



## Jamibu (Oct 26, 2011)

*Episode 9 "Berbils" preview:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJUGlmWac1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally! I was starting to miss it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 26, 2011)

Why was there such a long break in this series? Were the story writers writing more episode? If that is the case, why did they not simply wait to start the series until they had more episodes written.

Despite that, I am very glad to see that this series shall be having new episodes again, as I was worried that it had been canceled already. I really hope that those berbils are around for only this episode, as I do not like cute creatures in action-based series.


----------



## Glued (Oct 26, 2011)

Robot Carebears


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

ohh their so adorable I hope the writers let Lion-O keep one as a pet.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ohh their so adorable I hope the writers let Lion-O keep one as a pet.



Lion-O already has Snarf, so a second pet would be redundant and very annoying, at least to me.


----------



## Detective (Oct 30, 2011)

Good episode! The Berbils were such a good addition in the original series, that I'm happy this new take on them carried over well. I also appreciated the subtle use of the Seven Samurai theme for this episode's plot. It will never get old.

However...



			
				Lion-O said:
			
		

> Its raining...
> 
> ...There's no shelter
> 
> ...



Lion-O is going to pull off some badass feat in the next episode to make up for this fuckery. And walk away from the ensuing explosion with his back towards it in slow-mo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2011)

Berbils>>>>Ewoks


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2011)

had a very childish tone, not in a bad way, just not a way i was interested in, i guess....


----------



## Wan (Oct 31, 2011)

Eh...not a bad episode, just a mediocre one.  Animation was beautiful, as always, but the plot was just...eh.  Too cutesy, and no depth to excuse the surface immaturity.  

I can't help but compare this episode to "The Northern Air Temple" from Avatar.  In both episodes, the heroes come across a settlement that needs protection from attackers.  Also, both use silly methods to fend off the attackers.  In Avatar, there were some interesting themes going on about progress, protection of tradition, and doing what it takes to survive.  In this episode of Thundercats, there was _potential_ for that on the subject of slavery...but that really only expressed itself in a single line from Lion-O about how the Conquador (sp?) couldn't own the Berbils.  Never really touched upon aside from that; it was a straightforward plot.  And too cutesy.

I'm going to keep up the running comparison between Avatar and Thundercats that I was doing in the temporary section.  The episode to match this one was...The Waterbending Scroll.  Waterbending Scroll pluses:  Pushed the plot forward with finding the waterbending scroll, pirates!, some interesting growth in Katara and Aang's relationship. Minuses:  Katara kind of acted like a bitch, and the episode practically spawned Zutara.  Berbils plusses: better animation than Avatar had at this point, some cooler action.  Berbils minuses:  Too cutesy, Thunderkittens are on their way to becoming too annoying, no real character growth, no apparent plot progression.  I give the edge to Avatar, mainly because Avatar's episode _did_ push the plot forward.

A mediocre episode.  Not a really good choice to start with after a break for a couple of months.  Still holding out for the show to do better -- I _know_ it can, thanks to episodes like the premiere, the Petalars, and Duelist and the Drifter.


----------



## Glued (Oct 31, 2011)

The episode had one purpose, show that Panthro had a soft side.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2011)

it was pretty aware of the subject matter and how annoyingly cute the berbils were so i cant fault it.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 31, 2011)

We need a Cheetara or Tygra or Thunderkittens episode


----------



## Glued (Oct 31, 2011)

Thunderkittens apparently get a power up when they're on sugar. LOL


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 31, 2011)

I watched the episode today (I was working Friday, out with my friends on Saturday, and very busy with various tasks yesterday), and I regret to say that I do not believe that this episode was worth waiting six weeks for.

A positive aspect of the newest episode was that it was not focused solely on Lion-O, but the negative aspect of the episode was that it did little to advance the overall plot of the series. I found the Berbils to be far too cute and the episode itself not nearly sufficiently serious in its tone. I agree with Oman that the mention of slavery in this episode was a positive aspect, but it simply was only a brief mention that did not give sufficient depth to the concept, just like the racism between the cats and lizards in the first two episodes (why has that never been mentioned again?).

Also, it was very unintelligent for WilyKat and WilyKit to immediately eat the fruit the was laid out on the ground, as it could very easily have been poisoned. They should have checked it first, to see if it was safe for consumption, in my mind. I was very glad that Panthro disliked cuteness as much as I do, although he, also, displayed a lack of wisdom when he ate the fruit immediately; as a battle-hardened veteran, he should have suspected the fruit as a potential trap rather than impulsively eating it.

I was wondering something: as the Berbils are artificial, not organic, why would they need to harvest fruit? Do they frequently have organic visitors? Who created the Berbils, as they obviously did not evolve naturally, and where is that creator now? I suspect that these questions shall not be answered, as the Berbils themselves do not seem to be likely to appear in any episodes after this one, although perhaps it is better to allow the audience to form their own answers to such questions.

Other positive aspect of this episode was the Conquedor's vehicle and the non-anthropomorphic cat, but those are also is unlikely to appear again. 

Overall, I was rather disappointed with this episode, especially after a six-week break, but now that the series has returned to weekly episodes, I expect that the next several episodes shall be much better in terms of plot and character development.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, it was very unintelligent for WilyKat and WilyKit to immediately eat the fruit the was laid out on the ground, as it could very easily have been poisoned. They should have checked it first



 seriously?

Their Children, of course their gonna eat fruit laid out for them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Their Children, of course their gonna eat fruit laid out for them.



But they are in the middle of a war; surely, witnessing as much violence and destruction as they have has taught them to not be so impulsive and to consider a situation before acting?


----------



## Wan (Nov 1, 2011)

It was unintelligent.  But whoever said Wilykit and Wilykat were intelligent in the first place?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Oman said:


> It was unintelligent.  But whoever said Wilykit and Wilykat were intelligent in the first place?



Yes, I suppose that I cannot argue with that statement.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2011)

I also noticed in the newest episode that, despite the series being set in its own fictional universe, two references to actuality were made: first, Lion-O's usage of the word "gerbil," which suggests that such animals exist in this series; and second, the currency that the Conquedor was using was "shillings," the name of a real-world currency.

On a different subject, I would like to see a major female antagonist in this series, as the only two major antagonists, Mumm-Ra and Grune, are both male; however, if the series has such an antagonist, I would prefer that she be at least reasonably attractive, to oppose the idea that evil beings are unattractive, and that she not be seductive, to oppose the idea that evil women are temptresses; perhaps an evil version of Cheetara, although I also would like them to avoid the obvious "female-versus-female" scenarios that seem to occur frequently. What does everyone else say? Would you like to see a major female antagonist in this series?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> But they are in the middle of a war; surely, witnessing as much violence and destruction as they have has taught them to not be so impulsive and to consider a situation before acting?



they are still children, and i think callign their situation "in the middle of a war" is incorrect. they have already lost the war.


----------



## Wan (Nov 1, 2011)

So they're on the run instead.  They should still be on their guard.


----------



## Glued (Nov 1, 2011)

They're Wily Kit and Wily Kat, they're supposed to be cunning and street smart.

They must've grown up on some pretty safe streets


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2011)

Oman said:


> So they're on the run instead.  They should still be on their guard.





Ben Grimm said:


> They're Wily Kit and Wily Kat, they're supposed to be cunning and street smart.
> 
> They must've grown up on some pretty safe streets



their street smarts has been shown, this dose not erase the fact that their children, and in the instance were talking about, hungry children.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I can understand that; that explanation does make sense to me.
> 
> Now, I have been wondering something else: with a significant number of their population killed or missing, how will the Thundercats repopulate their species? Of course, I know that asking such a question will likely lead to lewd thoughts and comments, but I am being completely serious on this subject: Cheetara is currently the only living female Thundercat of reproductive age, and it will be many years, by my estimates, before WilyKit is old enough to reproduce, as well, leaving the three living male Thundercats (Lion-O, Tygra, and Panthro) with little options. Because this series has a young target audience, it may not delve too greatly into this subject, but I still wish to discuss the subject here, to ponder exactly how the Thundercats shall restore their species to its former glory. Will there be some _Deus Ex Machina,_ where it shall be revealed that many more Thundercats surived the Lizards' assault? Will the Thundercat race actually go extinct? What does everyone else here have to say on this subject?



Pum-ra is supposed to appear, so she'll be another option for if Lion-o doesn't get Cheetara. But i can't see Pum-ra and Lion-o working at all. I can't see Panthro with anyone, and Tygra still seems like a.....i can't find the words. But Cheetara and Lion-o have chemistry, and she believes in him, so i think they could work out. I think there are probably going to be more females, though. And i can't see the Kit liking anyone. Except maybe one of the Berbils.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2011)

Remember that the creators said we'll see them age physically after more time passes. So that might open a window for more shipping possibilities.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 2, 2011)

Berbils rule. And Panthro, as always, is awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And leave it to the Thunderkittens to weaponize a sugar rush.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 2, 2011)

I liked how they included both the Trollogs and the Giantors, both of whom were the villains from the first Ro-Bear Berbil episode from the old series.

Is the Conqueldor from the old series? I tried a search, but I kept getting the Pokemon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 3, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Remember that the creators said we'll see them age physically after more time passes. So that might open a window for more shipping possibilities.



When and where did the creators say that? I hope that that is true, as I do not wish to see WilyKat and WilyKit as immature, impulsive children for the entire series.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 5, 2011)

Elephants! Bees! Rock-Biters! Music!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Music that kills Rock-Biters!




This show, man.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 5, 2011)

Indeed, also looks like there's something up with that hut.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Indeed, also looks like there's something up with that hut.



There is science behind this. _And_ legend.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2011)

Elephant people.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Elephant people.



With Indian Accents no less


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2011)

GOLEMS!!!

Rock People rules.

This episode gets the Ben Grimm seal approval.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't like how they've done to the willy kittens. They're not nearly mischevious or cunning enough.


----------



## Wan (Nov 5, 2011)

Agh, missed it, and it hasn't been uploaded to cartoonnetwork.com yet...

Anyone got a download link?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Time Cube

There.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 5, 2011)

I have asked this before, but why must one have an account with a television service provider, such as Comcast or Verizon, to watch an episode of this series, or other television series, online? Does that not defeat the entire purpose of watching an episode online, which is to allow those who do not possess a physical television or have access to premium channels to enjoy the same series as those people who do have such luxuries?


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2011)

An Elephant never forgets, nice use of irony in this episode.


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2011)

PS: Am I the only one who thinks those fruits looked absolutely delicious. The way they were drawn, like transparent shiny mangos, absolutely delicious.


----------



## Wan (Nov 5, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:
			
		

> I asked this before, but why must one have an account with a television service provider, such as Comcast or Verizon, to watch an episode of this series, or other television series, online? Does that not defeat the entire purpose of watching an episode online, which is to allow those who do not possess a physical television or have access to premium channels to enjoy the same series as those people who do have such luxuries?


If I had to guess, it would be that they get advertising money _without_ actually putting ads in the video, or something along those lines.  But I really don't know.

Edit: Alright! The show is back on track.  After last week's frivolous episode, we see the show back in top form.

My favorite scene was when Wilykit first played her...flute thing...with the elephants.  Quite an artistic moment.  The theme about harmony isn't necessarily one I agree with, but at least the theme was _there_ and it was addressed in an intelligent manner.  The solution seemed plain to me -- _close your flippin fruit silo doors_ -- but given the elephant's forgetful nature it's actually sensible from a writing standpoint to have them forget to do that.  The plot is moving forward, if slowly, but I'll take it.  The opening race seemed a bit pointless, and it gave us a moment of Thunderkitten stupidity with accidentally launching the missiles.  I half expected the missiles to draw the attention of Mumm-ra's forces in a cliche manner (we haven't seen them for a while, have we?) but fortunately they didn't.  I can excuse the Thunderkittens' stupidity for the wonderful scene they had later.  Lion-O again arrogantly acted without thinking -- how many times is he going to learn this lesson before he actually internalizes it?  Didn't happen with the Ramlak, didn't happen with the Thundrillium mine, didn't happen with the Duelist.

And now the Avatar ep comparison: Avatar's episode was Jet, a very solid and thematic episode for Avatar as well.  The Avatar episode featured one of the best fights in the series, so "Jet" edges out "Sight Beyond Sight" on the action front.  However, I must say that thanks to the Thunderkitten music scene, I feel like giving the Thundercats episode the edge overall.  The reality is both episodes were well-made and enjoyable.  I'm going to go ahead and call "Thundercats" as better than Avatar's next episode right now.  At least, I _hope_ Thundercats doesn't give us anything as bad as "The Great Divide".


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome episode despite the the Green message, but even then they wern't obnoxious about it.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2011)

Just finished watching the latest episode. Glad Tygra didn't start a fight. That's next week though, and Tygra's supposed to get all pissed about something.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 13, 2011)

In the newest episode, I see that the issue of "environmentalism versus industrialism" was addressed, but I am very glad that it did not automatically condemn industrialism, saying that the factory could exist in harmony with the forest. However, I was very disappointed that the Paper Forgers did not change their viewpoints about the forest and their relationship with it.

I see that the tension between Lion-O and Tygra still exists, and I still hope that there is a major fight between them eventually. I noticed that Panthro accused WilyKat and WilyKit of being useful only for gathering supplies, so I hope that there is an episode later where the two of them feel depressed over being useless and annoying to the other members of their party. However, I was very glad that the two of them actually were able to directly defeat an enemy in this episode, which is the first time that they have done so, currently (before now, they either did not participate in the battles or were only minor participants, as seen in _Berbils,_ and while they did help discover the method for defeating the stone giant in the previous episode, I still do not consider that a direct defeat by them).

I happened to notice that when WilyKat and WilyKit restrained the large paper forger, the wide-angle image of the entire battled showed Cheetara outside of the cage in which the paper forger had imprisoned her, yet, in the next scene, the kittens freed her from the cage. Was that a mistake by the animators? I also found it to be rather ironic that, after Cheetara took the book from the female paper forger, she said, "not so powerful without your notebook, are you?", when she herself proved that she was not nearly as competent a fighter without her staff. On that subject, I wonder if her new staff shall have any magical or supernatural powers?

I see that the heroes still have not yet located the next stone, so we, the audience, shall need to wait for at least another week before we learn exactly where it is hidden. I hope that the explanation for it being difficult to locate is an interesting one that makes waiting for it worthwhile.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, that was something.

...Hey. Wait a sec.

...Was that Wan Shi Tong as Viragor?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 13, 2011)

I kinda liked the fact that Lion-O did learn the lesson that the Headmaster taught him, but he learned it with a completely different meaning than he meant.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, they're still teaching the viewer valuable life lessons in this show?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 13, 2011)

The Good old days when cartoons taught children life leasons.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Wow, they're still teaching the viewer valuable life lessons in this show?





Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Good old days when cartoons taught children life leasons.



What is wrong with a television series containing "life lessons?" Without such content, the story is simply gratuitous amounts of action and violence; the lessons give depth to the story, in my mind.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 18, 2011)

Now this was a good set up episode

next week Lion-O vs Tygra!

I'm wondering how Tygra will betray Lion-O?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Now this was a good set up episode
> 
> next week Lion-O vs Tygra!
> 
> I'm wondering how Tygra will betray Lion-O?



ether he straight up pulls a Grune or he'll hook up with Cheetara

also Holy shit Cheetara's new staff


----------



## MasterSitsu (Nov 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ether he straight up pulls a Grune or he'll hook up with Cheetara
> 
> also Holy shit Cheetara's new staff


I doubt he will pull a grune. 

He might try to back stab Lion-o because he is girl crazy then regret what he did and go back to being bro's again.

I wonder if Tygra will get mind powers like he did in the old series?


----------



## The Big G (Nov 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ether he straight up pulls a Grune or he'll hook up with Cheetara
> 
> also Holy shit Cheetara's new staff





MasterSitsu said:


> I doubt he will pull a grune. :lol
> 
> He might try to back stab Lion-o because he is girl crazy.
> 
> Then at the end of the epsiode he will regret what he did and be bros again.



Lil'Cheetara was cute 

My guess is that Tygra's betrayal will be something funny


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 19, 2011)

I liked how Lion-o didn't think Tygra would betray him. Can't wait to see how. And i loved the Lion-o/Cheetara thing. Hope it stays canon.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 19, 2011)

Most likely Mumm-Ra will disguise himself as Tygra and semmingly betray Lion-o


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 19, 2011)

I just realized this show was on air again; my roommate and I are huge fans of it. I can't keep up with all of these tv shows, FUUUUU....


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2011)

Tygra, superior to Lion-O in nearly every possible way imaginable.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2011)

Lion-o should just beat his ass. He needs to establish himself as the Alpha male of the group, with the exception of Panthro (of course).


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lion-o should just beat his ass. He needs to establish himself as the Alpha male of the group, with the exception of Panthro (of course).



Tygra pwned him in the first episode. 

Without his sword, Tygra would maim Lion-O.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 19, 2011)

This newest episode was possibly the best one yet! It was great to see flashbacks of Thundera before it was destroyed, and I am very glad that Cheetara and Tygra finally have their own character development! I see that Cheetara was very similar to WilyKat and WilyKit when she was younger, so I now wonder about the kittens' growth potential. I had previously presume that Cheetara's speed was the result of her cleric training, but it now seems that she possessed that speed before she ever began her training. That is most interesting.

I also found Cheetara's new staff to be very impressive, although I hope that she now is not too powerful compared with the other Thundercats. On the subject of the flashback, if Cheetara and Tygra have met before, how is it that neither of them showed any sign of recognition when they met in the first episode? I highly doubt that either of them would forget a meeting such as theirs, although the most likely explanation is that the story writers had not thought of that meeting in the first episode, and the fact that there was a six-week break in the series supports that idea.

I was very glad that the plot of WilyKat and WilyKit seeking the city of Aldara was mentioned again, as I still am expecting it to be significant later. I also see that the tension between Lion-O and Tygra is increasing, plus Anet's warning about Tygra betraying Lion-O was very ominous, so I expect something major to happen in the next episode. Also, when Aburn said that "Anet's visions are never wrong," I wish that another character, most likely Cheetara, had said something to the effect of, "no, but they can be misinterpreted." That would be very wise advice for Lion-O to heed in such a tense situation.

What about the elephants who entered the hut two episodes ago? Did they venture into the Astral Plane, as well, and where are they now? I still suspect that they may be spies for Mumm-Ra.

After this week's episode, I am now am expecting next week's episode to be equally intense. I am now very excited about it!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Tygra, superior to Lion-O in nearly every possible way imaginable.



except for getting bitches

Edit: After giving it some thought, i now Expect  them to find the sword of Plundar and Tygra will Take it for himself.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Edit: After giving it some thought, i now Expect  them to find the sword of Plundar and Tygra will Take it for himself.



Yes, I would very much like to see _that_ plot twist occur; that would be so very awesome, in my mind!


----------



## The Big G (Nov 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> except for getting bitches



which in the end...that's all what matters


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh Tygra, even in a completely rebooted timeline and show your still the designated patsy for when the show needs one of the main cast to be the bad guy for a little bit


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh Tygra, even in a completely rebooted timeline and show your still the designated patsy for when the show needs one of the main cast to be the bad guy for a little bit



it's called being true to characterization


----------



## Glued (Nov 20, 2011)

The astral plane turns thought into reality.

Would it be awesome if it turned out due to the fact Lion-O heard the prophecy, his new doubts of Tygra some how caused Tygra's betrayal to manifest.

Then it would be the Elephant's fault for making the prophecy in the first place.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 20, 2011)

Lion-o said he didn't believe Tygra would betray him. Why do people not hear this?


----------



## Glued (Nov 20, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Lion-o said he didn't believe Tygra would betray him. Why do people not hear this?



But the prophecy may put doubt in his heart.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 25, 2011)

So is there a sig of Tygra kicking Loin O into the pit. This is Thundra lol!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 25, 2011)

Knew that's what the "betrayal" would be. 

Dat NTR


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2011)

Called it.

on a Side not Panthro is a Fucking boss


----------



## Starrk (Nov 25, 2011)

Panthro was real good in this episode.

Gotta give him a hand. :ho


----------



## MasterSitsu (Nov 25, 2011)

calling it

panthro will get robo arms now.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow. Wasn't expecting Cheetara to do that. WTH. Well, screw it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> calling it
> 
> panthro will get robo arms now.



Nah next season will open with Panthro beating  away Lizards with his nunchucks in his teeth


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 25, 2011)

Lion-o gets the legendary sword of omens.
Tygra gets the girl with huge tits.

It all works out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> Lion-o gets the legendary sword of omens.
> Tygra gets the girl with huge tits.
> 
> It all works out.



maybe now that Tygra is Getting laid he wont be such a dick

I just hope Lion-O doesn't end up like Brooklyn fro m Gargoyles, Sad, Alone and spurned and rejected by every female he sets eyes on.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 25, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I just hope Lion-O doesn't end up like Brooklyn fro m Gargoyles, Sad, Alone and spurned and rejected by every female he sets eyes on.



I'm sure lion-o will get his own love interest eventually.

But until then, he'll have to listen to tygra and cheetara each night as they come up with new excuses for temporarily leaving camp. ):


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 25, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> I'm sure lion-o will get his own love interest eventually.



Maybe this universe's version of ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 25, 2011)

So in the original cartoon Cheetara made some flirts to Lion-O but nothing came out of it. In the comic where she was gangraped for years by the mutants she was fucking Panthro. Now in this reboot she's fucking Tygra. So in the next comic they make she'll be fucking Snarf or Wilykat?


----------



## Starrk (Nov 25, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> So in the original cartoon Cheetara made some flirts to Lion-O but nothing came out of it. In the comic where she was gangraped for years by the mutants she was fucking Panthro. Now in this reboot she's fucking Tygra. So in the next comic they make she'll be fucking Snarf or Wilykat?



Is it wrong that I want to see this?


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 25, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Maybe this universe's version of ?



Anything's possible. 



Judge Fudge said:


> In the comic where she was gangraped for years by the mutants she was fucking Panthro.





Stark said:


> Is it wrong that I want to see this?



Yes it is.

...... 

*rushes to google search*


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2011)

Stark said:


> Is it wrong that I want to see this?





Ice Cream said:


> Anything's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats nothing compared to what happened to Wilykit and Wilykat



			
				C_Akutabi said:
			
		

> Maybe this universe's version of Pumyra?


That's Bengali's ho


----------



## Glued (Nov 25, 2011)

Tygra, better than Lion-O in every way, shape and form.

Not only did Tygra kick his ass with a fake sword, he took the girl


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2011)

II was surprised Tygra won

after the Duelist and the drifter episode Lion-o should of put him on his ass.

also i am now scared the Writers might of blown their loads so to speak

2 of the major character conflicts are now resolved, Tygra's envy and the love triangle, were only 13 episodes in and that all could of been spread out some more.

oh wait make it 3, since Grune is dead, so Panthro dosen't have any one to chase after


----------



## Starrk (Nov 25, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> II was surprised Tygra won
> 
> after the Duelist and the drifter episode Lion-o should of put him on his ass.
> 
> ...



Well Lion-o wasn't thinking clearly when he fought Tygra. He remembered about the forseen betrayal and was too preoccupied.


----------



## Glued (Nov 26, 2011)

"I didn't betray you then and I won't betray you now."

Umm... are the writers high.

Tygra clearly betrayed Lion-O by dropping him in the ruins. Yeah he felt bad about it and made up for it by getting Clawdus, but that doesn't change the fact that Tygra did betray Lion-O.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> "I didn't betray you then and I won't betray you now."
> 
> Umm... are the writers high.
> 
> Tygra clearly betrayed Lion-O by dropping him in the ruins. Yeah he felt bad about it and made up for it by getting Clawdus, but that doesn't change the fact that Tygra did betray Lion-O.



yeah i noticed that too

Tygra is a terrible Person.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 26, 2011)

good but predictable episode. Lion-O gets his destiny and Tygra get's Cheetara.



C_Akutabi said:


> Maybe this universe's version of ?



I think this is probably the logical answer 



Zen-aku said:


> I just hope Lion-O doesn't end up like Brooklyn fro m Gargoyles, Sad, Alone and spurned and rejected by every female he sets eyes on.



Yeah Brooklyn got shafted in series proper, but according to Word of God he was supposed to get his own time traveling spin-off where he got a dog gargoyle from ancient china and wife from feudal japan lol


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah that was actually the last issue that came out. it showed them appear.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 26, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Lion-O gets his destiny and Tygra get's Cheetara.


 Nearly murders his brother figure twice, Assaults said brother out of jealousy, and still not only ends up winning their big fight, but gets the girl too

Tygra = Sausuke 





> I think this is probably the logical answer


Because of the skunk stripe and short skirt i always  thought Pumiyra was hotter then Cheetara any way.



> Yeah Brooklyn got shafted in series proper, but according to Word of God he was supposed to get his own time traveling spin-off where he got a dog gargoyle from ancient china and wife from feudal japan lol


almost happened to in the continuation comic, but alas it got canceled before it happened, Brooklyn is doomed to be an eternal Virgin


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

Lion-o can't even whoop his ass in retaliation. He should just sentence him to death or banishment.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Nearly murders his brother twice, Assaults said brother out of jealousy, and still not only ends up winning their big fight, but gets the girl too
> 
> Tygra = Sausuke



This a Naruto forum after all lol



> Because of the skunk stripe and short skirt i always  thought Pumiyra was hotter then Cheetara any way.



Pumyra will probably end up being Thundercats version of Hinata lol 

Lion-O isn't going to win every battle whether it be physical, mental or of the heart. 

And while Tygra might be beating him right now...by the end of the series Lion-O will be godly and pwn the shit out of everyone 

Though for some reason i'm getting a strange vibe that come series finale time, Lion-O as godly as he might become will sacrifice himself to destroy Mumm-ra and pass on the crown to Tygra.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Nearly murders his brother figure twice, Assaults said brother out of jealousy, and still not only ends up winning their big fight, but gets the girl too
> 
> Tygra = Sausuke



That's exactly what I was thinking haha. You think she liked Lion-O with all those signals but nope, she always had a thing for Tygra what an... Odd way of showing it. Who knows how it will end but either way, isn't this the 13th episode? They don't have anymore recorded do they? Is this the end of the whole season? I just hope we aren't in the wait for a whole year ahead of us now :/ 

Good cliff hanger though... Lion-O feels betrayed by Tygra/Cheetarah, Panthro loses his arms (with the obvious possibility of getting them back since they had that glow around them) and the recovering of the Astral Plane gem (making Lion-O super strong it looks like). I think this will be the start of Lion-O losing his winnings so to speak. I'm sure he will lose the gems one by one until he has to get some/all of them back with more or less nothing to aid him except courage itself.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 26, 2011)

They're on hiatus again. I'm just really pissed off about this whole thing. Especially her "reason" for "loving" Tygra. :/


----------



## serger989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> They're on hiatus again. I'm just really pissed off about this whole thing. Especially her "reason" for "loving" Tygra. :/



Ha, it seemed like an ass pull  Who knows though, she could end up with LionO in the end, you never know.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 26, 2011)

All i remember about it was it having to do with that flower.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> All i remember about it was it having to do with that flower.



So how long do you reckon the hiatus will last? Was it renewed, or is that still up  in the air? Either way, I love this show, I don't think it's as good as avatar the last airbender but for me it's a close second for this type of show. The continuity is really good, the animation is extremely consistent, the overall plot is very good and the episode to episode adventuring is pretty great. I just don't like how LionO doesn't seem to retain experience haha, he shoulda WHOOPED Tygra after his lessons learned so far. He always seems wiser beyond his years and then he loses that experience the next episode and then, gets another wisdom boosting experience.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 26, 2011)

Probably a few weeks. I just don't know if i can get back into this show after this episode. The last 5 minutes were really messed up.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

Who would want their brother's sloppy seconds? Thinking about it he should banish her too.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah I just read there are 26(?) episodes this season, so still a ways to go. Overall if Cheetarah does stay with Tygra it's so that LionO doesn't get everything and that would be the only reason more or less. With her flirting and leading on, he kind of has a right to be shocked/pissed haha. I really REALLY hope that the rest of the season isn't dedicated to establishing new cats to the group... This group still has a lot more to offer with just themselves as it is. If LionO gets a random new love interest, that would be really... stupid imo. They will probably find a random cat colony and he will get with that Pumyra chick that was in the old series which to me, would seem really random. All just because Tygra got Cheetarah? That would be lame, almost like a relationship built around the aspect of pity haha (awww LionO doesn't have anyone, let's randomly give him someone).

Edit: Cheetara*


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree, If the time comes for lion-o to get a girl of his own they need to do every thing they can to not have her feel like a consolation prize


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 26, 2011)

I am disappoint. I was hoping Tygra would go to the dark side.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I am disappoint. I was hoping Tygra would go to the dark side.



I fully expected LionO to beat Tygra and complete his road to the dark side, but it was just some superficial stuff in the end. Looks like its LionO who is going to reach the dark side. I think him losing his brother to evil would have been a greater test to his road to being a true king rather than losing the girl.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 26, 2011)

Ugh that episode had the worst ending im sorry Grimm I know you dont like Lion-O and like Tygra but that shit Cheetara pulled is a POS. I'm calling it right here that that was a Mirage left from the Spirit Plane otherwise her characterization of her flirting with Lion-O makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Glued (Nov 26, 2011)

I really don't care about romance, but frankly I was hoping this wouldn't turn into Arthur/Lancelot/Gwenevere.

Its never a good idea to make the King an underdog.

So far Tygra has pointed out the only reason Lion-O has so much is because Lion-O was born a lion.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

Which doesn't make sense, one of the reasons Lion-o was shitted on so much by his family was because he focused on lost technology, a childish dream. He turned out top be correct on that front. Another reason he was shitted on was for showing equality/mercy to different species, something that helped them in the end, and something that is necessary now.

His problem is tackling his brother like a brother instead of like a leader. He needs to establish the fact that he is his leader and tell him that he will not entertain his fuckery. One more transgression and he is sentenced to death or banishment.

That being said I don't think Tygra fucked up at the end of the episode, he was a dick in trying to kill his brother when they were children but Cheetara was fair game and really Lion-O should have stepped to the side. That being said she led Lion-O along.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 26, 2011)

Tygra's line about Lion-o only being second place to everything but the throne makes sense now. Stupid writers.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 26, 2011)

Man I haven't cared about this show in 3 weeks, now time watch/facepalm.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 26, 2011)

Another great episode!

I really liked the exchange of dialogue between Grune and Slythe partway through the episode, and I was not surprised to learn that if Grune had betrayed the Thundercats, he would have no problem betraying Mumm-Ra. I also liked the story of how Grune lost his fang; I had presumed that it had been knocked out in battle, but the fact that he tore it out himself to fight an enemy was very awesome, although I notice that Panthro's flashback did not actually _show_ him doing it. I also liked Panthro's echoing of Grune's own words at the end of the episode; it helped establish a sense of dramatic irony for me.

By far my favorite part of the episode was the entire scene where Lion-O and Tygra were within the Astral Plane, and experienced a flashback from their childhood. I practically shivered with excitement, and grinned wickedly, when a duplicate Sword of Omens appeared before Tygra and he and Lion-O began to fight. That fight, and the dialogue that they exchanged immediately prior to fighting, reminded me strongly of the fight between Anakin and Obi-Wan in _Star Wars, Episode III: Revenge of the Sith._

I myself felt that I could relate to Tygra's feelings, as I have often felt jealousy or even anger toward my own brother because of how he had better social skills than me when we were younger and how he now has a better job than what I have, despite me being the older sibling and being the better student in school (that is not to say that my brother did poorly in school; he also had exceptionally good grades, but not as good as mine). However, even in the worst of circumstances, I could never imagine fighting or trying to kill my own brother, so Tygra's feelings of resentment must be very strong indeed. On the other hand, I would very much like to see a _Mario_ game were Luigi finally decides to make Mario aware of his resentment and envy for him, leading to a fight between the two of them; that would be very awesome, indeed.

It was very good to see the elephants finally fight, and I also liked how WilyKit shouted "Thundercats, HO!!!", which is the first time I have ever heard someone other than Lion-O shout that phrase.

At the end of the episode, I was glad to see that Lion-O and Tygra finally, apparently, resolved their rivalry, but it is still very early in the series for such a resolution to occur. Similarly, I hope that Grune somehow survives and returns from the Astral Plane, or Panthro shall no longer have his primary motivation, and a major conflict of the series shall be resolved far too early.

As for Panthro, I also imagine that he shall obtain a set of robotic arms, as he is a very skilled mechanic, and he can instruct one of the others in the task of constructing such arms.

So, Lion-O now has two of the four gems; I am certain that locating the other two shall be as difficult a process as locating this one was.

I thought that Tygra attacking Lion-O in the Astral Plane was the betrayal of when Anet spoke, but I was surprised to see that it was something else entirely. I wonder if Cheetara's confession of love for Tygra shall re-instigate the tension between him and Lion-O, which shall be unfortunate, as the tension has so recently been resolved.

One other thing that bothers me is that first Claudus and then Lion-O have been the only two people to wield the Sword of Omens in this series, and while they were the two primary wielders of the sword in the original series, as well, both Jaga and Grune also wielded the sword at different points in that series, so I would like to see at least one non-lion wield the sword in this series, as well.



Zen-aku said:


> thats nothing compared to what happened to Wilykit and Wilykat



What happened to them in the comics?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 26, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Ugh that episode had the worst ending im sorry Grimm I know you dont like Lion-O and like Tygra but that shit Cheetara pulled is a POS. I'm calling it right here that that was a Mirage left from the Spirit Plane otherwise her characterization of her flirting with Lion-O makes no fucking sense.


 it makes perfect sense

Cheetara is a Bitch



> Its never a good idea to make the King an underdog.


 The point is for him to grow into being Top dog



DemonDragonJ said:


> What happened to them in the comics?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HEATAQUA (Nov 27, 2011)

The new episode was awesome 
I was surprised that Panthro lost arms and that Tygra and Cheetara kissed


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 27, 2011)

I stopped watching this show after ep 6 because I hated how Tygra was getting shafted.
1 shitstorm later 
lo and behold Tygra finally has something of his own. I guess I can watch this show again


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 27, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> WilyKat and WilyKit were Mumm-Ra's slaves?!


 Not just Slaves, Mumm-ra Uses the term "Concubines" they were his sex slaves *shudders*





> That is very intense! I wonder if this series shall any content of that nature?


 they wont state it out right  but they might imply the hell out of it


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

THIS IS THUNDERA!!!

Tygra kicks Lion-O into pit.

or 

THIS IS THIRD EARTH!!!

Tygra kicks Lion-O into pit.

or

THIS IS ASTRAL PLANE

Tygra kicks Lion-O into pit.


----------



## Wan (Nov 27, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On that subject, does anyone here find the title of the newest episode, _"Between Brothers,"_ to be the perfect solution for Lion-O and Tygra for resolving their rivalry for Cheetara's affection, if you understand what I am implying?...



Ewwww.....


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

You know what made Lion-O special the very first episode, he actually knew some stuff about technology. However due to the fact Panthro is the resident tech expert now, Lion-O doesn't have anything really to make him shine.

When Tygra says that Lion-O is just lucky to have the sword, he's basically hitting Lion-O with the truth.

What has Lion-O shown aside from his ability to use a sword. Well he was kind to the lizards, but that is about it. A major flaw about this series is that it goes too far out to show Lion-O's flaws and deficiencies and not enough to show us what his positive qualities are.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 27, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On that subject, does anyone here find the title of the newest episode, _"Between Brothers,"_ to be the perfect solution for Lion-O and Tygra for resolving their rivalry for Cheetara's affection, if you understand what I am implying?...



Eiffel Tower of Thundara!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2011)

Oman said:


> Ewwww.....



Are you saying that you do not enjoy the idea of sexual activity that involves more than two partners?



Blitzomaru said:


> Eiffel Tower of Thundara!



Forgive me for needing to ask, but what does that mean? 



Ben Grimm said:


> You know what made Lion-O special the very first episode, he actually knew some stuff about technology. However due to the fact Panthro is the resident tech expert now, Lion-O doesn't have anything really to make him shine.
> 
> When Tygra says that Lion-O is just lucky to have the sword, he's basically hitting Lion-O with the truth.
> 
> What has Lion-O shown aside from his ability to use a sword. Well he was kind to the lizards, but that is about it. A major flaw about this series is that it goes too far out to show Lion-O's flaws and deficiencies and not enough to show us what his positive qualities are.



Hopefully, the writers shall realize that, and show Lion-O's positive traits without making him seem to be flawless; that is a very good point that you make, Ben Grimm, so I shall give you +rep for it.


----------



## Wan (Nov 27, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying that you do not enjoy the idea of sexual activity that involves more than two partners?



Sexual activity with two dicks involved? (in more ways than one) No.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2011)

Oman said:


> Sexual activity with two dicks involved? (in more ways than one) No.



It's not gay when it's in a three-way, With a honey in the middle there's some leeway, The area's grey in a one, two, three-way.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah!

Also, if you don't know what an Eiffel tower is, google it and turn your search filter off and look at the images. you'll get the idea pretty soon...


----------



## Sirius B (Nov 28, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Ugh that episode had the worst ending im sorry Grimm I know you dont like Lion-O and like Tygra but that shit Cheetara pulled is a POS. I'm calling it right here that that was a Mirage left from the Spirit Plane otherwise her characterization of her flirting with Lion-O makes no fucking sense.



You must be new to NTR


----------



## The Big G (Nov 29, 2011)

Edit never-mind...info was false


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 29, 2011)

Ho's gonna be ho's though, so I'm not sweating what cheetarah did. Ho's are like social vampires. She's jocking Tygra now because he found his swagger, when he loses it  you can expect pussy to go bye bye.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 30, 2011)

Spoilers for Panthro's arms.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 30, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Even if the two males involved never touched each other directly, as I was suggesting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man now i remember why people just refer to you by your initials.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 30, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Spoilers for Panthro's arms.



Heh, that is the goofiest face I have ever seen ever.

"Grrr! I am angry!"


----------



## Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

Inheriting the spirit of Jax and Jet. _If only he were a Jaguar._


----------



## Glued (Dec 1, 2011)

Grune killed Spider by ripping out his own tooth.

Freaking epic.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 1, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Man now i remember why people just refer to you by your initials.



What do you mean by that?



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Heh, that is the goofiest face I have ever seen ever.
> 
> "Grrr! I am angry!"



Perhaps, but his new arms are quite badass, in my mind.

However, why are the creators of this series revealing future occurrences in a piece of merchandise before they happen in the series proper? Will that not spoil any surprises for those who are following the series?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 1, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> However, why are the creators of this series revealing future occurrences in a piece of merchandise before they happen in the series proper? Will that not spoil any surprises for those who are following the series?



I don't believe they think many things through.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 1, 2011)

That face looks liek circa 80s ninja turtles bad.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Grune killed Spider by ripping out his own tooth.
> 
> Freaking epic.



Did you notice that the episode did not actually _show_ Grune tearing out his fang, only the aftermath? Did the story writers believe that such a depiction have been too violent for this show's target audience?


----------



## Glued (Dec 2, 2011)

Any 5-year-old with an imagination can picture Grune stabbing Spidera with his own tooth.

Its kind of sad.

Grune gave up his tooth to save Panthro.
Panthhro  gave up his arms to end Grune's.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 4, 2011)

Was there a new episode on this Friday? According to the _,_ there was a new episode on Friday, December 2nd, but I have not found any evidence anywhere else on the internet that there was a new episode.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 4, 2011)

The flashback in _Between Brothers_ reminded me that Lion-O's mother has never been mentioned at all, nor have the circumstances under which Tygra was adopted by Claudus. Judging from the fact that Lion-O's mother was not present in the flashbacks, that he and Tygra appeared to be between eleven and fourteen years of age in those flashbacks, and that Tygra was already adopted by Claudus, it seems to me that Lion-O's mother died or otherwise disappeared and that Tygra was adopted by Claudus when they were both very young. I was hoping that both Lion-O's mother and the circumstances of Tygra's adoption would be important plot points later in the series, but since the rivalry between Lion-O an Tygra for possession of the Sword of Omens seems to have now been resolved, I doubt that those mysteries shall be explained in detail at any point in the near future.

What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 4, 2011)

I think the majority of it will be cleared up later on. But i wouldn't mention Lion-o's mom in some places. Tygra fans have been blaming her and little Lion-o for Tygra being a prick and saying that she wanted to kick Tygra out cause he was a Tiger and all this stuff about her and/or Lion-o being mean about Tygra not being King/etc. Or mention any problems you had with T/C's relationship being too rushed, etc. You might get harassed.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 4, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I think the majority of it will be cleared up later on. But i wouldn't mention Lion-o's mom in some places. Tygra fans have been blaming her and little Lion-o for Tygra being a prick and saying that she wanted to kick Tygra out cause he was a Tiger and all this stuff about her and/or Lion-o being mean about Tygra not being King/etc. Or mention any problems you had with T/C's relationship being too rushed, etc. You might get harassed.



I do appreciate your concern, but I have not been harassed for expressing such beliefs, yet. It seems to me that most of the users on this forum are fairly rational and open-minded, so I believe that I can express my opinions without fear of severely negative repercussions. Again, I do thank you for your concern, however.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 5, 2011)

Not on this forum, on other ones, like Thundercats Lair. This is a small community compared to that one. Though i don't think i mentioned NF as a place to be wary of....


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 29, 2012)

So, will this series resume in the future, near or distant? I know that two of the three major conflicts in the series (Lion-O and Tygra's rivalry, Panthro and Grune's rivalry) were resolved in the last episode, but it has now been months since that episode was shown, so I am now wondering what the current status of this series is, especially since I am hoping to see what shall occur next in it.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 6, 2012)

THUNDECATS HO BITCHES!

March 24th 9:30 am, get it memorized


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 6, 2012)

Saturdays at 9:30am?

That would have pretty cool if this were 1987 but I'm so used to the good cartoons airing new episodes in primetime. Well, I hope it does well in it's new slot.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2012)

Monkian, and Jackalman look weird as fuck. :S


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Finally! The new series shall continue! I shall admit that I was very worried that it would not, as no news had emerged in quite some time. I do hope that the next season is as exciting as the first, although with two major conflicts resolved in the previous season, I expect that new conflicts shall emerge so that defeating Mumm-Ra is not the only goal of the heroes.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 7, 2012)

Finally, dammit. Took them long enough.

I was starting to think it got canceled.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2012)

I myself hope that a new lead female can be brought into the series (Pumyra, perhaps?), and also would not mind seeing a female major antagonist, as this series is rather lacking in major female characters, at present.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Being that the Thundercat species has been greatly reduced in population and currently has only one female of reproductive age, I wonder if the subject of repopulating their species shall be addressed? Or, will the remaining Thundercats feel a sense of dread and fatalism from their status as the last of their species?

What possibility exists that there may be Thundercats living in other regions of Third Earth? Lion-O's flashback reveals that numerous species crashed on Third Earth, so is it also possible that some of the Thundercats may have landed in other locations and developed independently, unaware of the other tribes? I certainly would find that to be an interesting twist.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been wondering: being that we now know that Lion-O is a descendant of Leo, one of Mumm-Ra's highest officers, is it likely that Tygra is a descendant of Tygus, being that they are remarkably similar in appearance?

Also, will Lion-O's mother ever be mentioned, or will the exact details of Tygra's adoption by Claudus ever be explored? I do hope so, because those could potentially be very interesting details.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 17, 2012)

^ I've been wondering the same thing myself, especially regarding the latter.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 24, 2012)

New episode was good...but Cheetara gave up like a bitch....


----------



## TheWon (Mar 24, 2012)

I hope this is the ongoing Thundercats thread. If not please link me to it.
If you didn't watch it both Monkian, and Jackalman have been improved in the evil, and intelligence area. They seem to be way more ruthless and evil. Also it they seem to have real names. Not really a fan of that, but overall it was a good episode.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2012)

Lion-o should banish the both of them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Finally, the new season has begun! I am very eager to see the new episode, but, as it is very late where I am currently, I shall wait to watch it until I have rested.

I wonder, now that possesses two of the four gems from the battle with Mumm-Ra, where are the other two? Does Mumm-Ra possess any of them, or are they lost, as well, which would necessitate the heroes seeking them, as well?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

So, any places to watch the show? I watched until episode "11" on TV, but its been so long since I've watched. And I very much loved the series, though sometimes it was a bit stiff, it was great.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> So, any places to watch the show? I watched until episode "11" on TV, but its been so long since I've watched. And I very much loved the series, though sometimes it was a bit stiff, it was great.



Apart from watching it on television, the episodes are also available on Cartoon Network's own website, but, even then, they are available only to users who have subscribed to a certain provider, such as Comcast or Verizon, which, in my mind, completely defeats the purpose of making the episodes available on line, as it essentially means that any person who is not a subscriber to a major provider has no legal method for watching the episodes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

That sucks, use to have DirectTV, now I have Time Warner Cable, and that's not even on the list!  Alright any _other_ websites to watch on?


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 25, 2012)

Shit, there was a new episode today? I totally forgot new ones were due yet. So is this on in the mornings now or something?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 25, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Shit, there was a new episode today? I totally forgot new ones were due yet. So is this on in the mornings now or something?



It is now a Saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, Monkian eats sentient life forms.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 25, 2012)

Where can I watch this?


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2012)

They've turned Monkian into a Hannibal Lector character. Intelligent, yet savage and cannibalistic.

Jackal Man on the other hand is a sociopath mass murderer.

However Mumm-ra said that these two did things that disgust even him. Monkian for cannabalism I guess, buy what exactly did Jackal Man do that would disgust him. Killing comes naturally to Mumm-ra


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

@Benzaiten:

Well, I did some searching and this is *all* I found (besides Youtube):

Butterfly/Calorie control Chouji

Other episodes to the right >


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 26, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> They've turned Monkian into a Hannibal Lector character. Intelligent, yet savage and cannibalistic.
> 
> Jackal Man on the other hand is a sociopath mass murderer.
> 
> However Mumm-ra said that these two did things that disgust even him. Monkian for cannabalism I guess, buy what exactly did Jackal Man do that would disgust him. Killing comes naturally to Mumm-ra



Maybe he killed people in insanely grotesque or grousome ways.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 26, 2012)

Man that was thunder shit.....


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 26, 2012)

where did you guys watched the new episode? Also is Mamut appearing?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2012)

I watched the newest episode, and I was very impressed with it.

Lion-O's tactic of convincing the lizards to abandon Mumm-Ra was very interesting, as they do indeed seem to have no real reason to be loyal to him, and this idea was reinforced by his conversation with Slithe. As for Slithe, I see that he has now been overshadowed twice: first by Grune, and now by Addicus and Kaynar. I imagine that he is feeling very resentful, and I wonder if that shall be significant later?

As for the new characters of Addicus and Kaynar (named Monkian and Jackalman in the original series), I was very impressed by both of them. They both clearly fit the "axe crazy" trope from _TV Tropes,_ and I also like the implication that Addicus killed and at other sentient beings, while Kaynar murdered eleven other prisoners. That, plus the abundant usage of the words "kill" and "death" in this episode, definitely gives this series a level of intensity that few other recent western animated series possess.

The upgraded Thundertank was very awesome, and I also liked Panthro's new arms, although I hope that they do not make him too powerful in comparison to the other Thundercats.

Also, I noticed that the character of Addicus and Kaynar had different names in the original series, so why were they changed? Did the writers wish to avoid the obvious puns of their names? However, if that is so, why were the names of the Thundercats not changed? Apart from Claudus and Grune, all of their names are references to types of real-world cats.

I also wonder if Grune shall return? I know that he and Panthro resolved their rivalry, but he was too badass to be forgotten, plus he was voiced by Clancy Brown, and I would very much like to have Brown return to this series.

By far the most interesting part of this episode was the renewed tension between Lion-O and Tygra, this time as the result of Tygra and Cheetara's love; I can tell that it shall take Lion-O quite some time to suppress his anger and jealousy over this situation.

Overall, I definitely believe that this new season has started very strongly, and I am as excited about it as I was about the first season. I can barely wait for the next episode!


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 26, 2012)

Thunder Shit HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

So its okay to not spoiler discussion of the show? I would like to know before I watch the rest of the show and post about. 

@Benzaiten:

You're welcome!

@Suigetsu:

Try the site I posted above for the new episodes.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if i should watch the next episode, it's gonna be painful


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

new episode whaaa!?


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 28, 2012)

It's on saturday mornings now, since the backlash of 13. And, in the next episode, i think Lion-o fans won't like it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

better see if i can find it then


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm hoping Addicus(Monkian) develops a Hannibal and Clarice type relationship with Cheetara


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> I'm hoping Addicus(Monkian) develops a Hannibal and Clarice type relationship with Cheetara



Yes, that would be very awesome, as it would serve the dual purpose of making him seem creepier and more sinister, and also give Cheetara a major and personal antagonist, which only Lion-O and Panthro have had thus far (in the form of Mumm-Ra and Grune, respectively).


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome episode 

Jackalman is now as awesome as i thoght he was when i was a kid


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

Where did you guys watched the latest episode?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 29, 2012)

On Demand.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 31, 2012)

Really didn't like the newest episode. Seemed to really make Lion-o look crappy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 31, 2012)

Everyone : Lion-O your full of shit!!!!!

Lion-O : I am KING!!

Tigera : Of shit....


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2012)

Less than 20 episodes and already Lion-O is dead.

What is this beating phantom cheetara in the after life.

The original Lion-O defeated Cheetara in a straight up foot race due to superior stamina. Not some phantom cheetara.

Also now that Lion-O is temporarily dead, Tygra is the new King. All hail King Tygra.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 31, 2012)

King Tygra too boss.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 15 Spoilers_ 



So you guys don't care that Lion-o's actually dead?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 1, 2012)

Nope. Show sucks Monkianballs


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 1, 2012)

What he said, the show sucks so much balls that even the 'death' of a main character barely registers.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 1, 2012)

Why are you even posting here then?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 1, 2012)

Its the thundercats, the show could be better but its nooot. maybe they'll pull a yj at the final but the problem with this series is that somewhere along the line the writers and animators got really lazy.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't understand this series, it is like they shot their load in the premier and got that dizzy head for the rest of the episodes.


----------



## Glued (Apr 1, 2012)

The problem is, Lion-O goes through all these trials to grow up and learn, but never actually learns anything. The next episode Lion-O is once again trying to learn what it means to be a good leader.

Lion-O had two good qualities at the beginning of the series. One he was good with technology. Two he was kind to the lizards. They never focused on this.

I'm afraid Lion-O has shown himself to be quite an inept and pathetic king whose only great accomplishment is the fact that he can wield the sword of Omens.

Lion-O hardly ever interacts now with non-cat animals and Panthro replaced him as tech guru.


----------



## Glued (Apr 1, 2012)

Lion-O, must learn to see bigger picture, then learns to see bigger picture.

Lion-O, must learn to see bigger picture, then learns bigger picture

Repeat every single goddamn episode.

The fact that Lion-O's inability to see the big picture has gotten him killed is the icing on the cake.

Like the punchline in a very bad joke. He had multiples shots to grow up learn his lesson and he failed miserably.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I didn't mind this one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 1, 2012)

i like that there reusing season ones set pieces for the trials.

Look forward to lion-o saving their asses next episode, hopefully his collective aesops will finally stick


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Has anyone here noticed that every main Thundercat character has a red gem on their clothing somewhere? Why might that be? Is it a fashion statement?

I have now watched the newest episode, and it was very awesome!

I recall that there was an episode of the original series in which Lion-O underwent a series of trials, against the other Thundercats, to prove his worth, and I am very glad to see that that plot was used again in this series. I am very glad that this is happening to him, as he definitely could use such a lesson, as he has been very impulsive and reckless before. I see that the script writers again wrote very suggestive dialogue between Cheetara and Lion-O, and I also noticed that WilyKit seemed to be particularly distraught over Lion-O's apparent death. Are the writers hinting that WilyKit is attracted to Lion-O, or was she simply concerned in the manner that would be expected, and I am reading too greatly into it?

I am now greatly anticipating the next episode, as much as I anticipated _Between Brothers_ after _Into the Astral Plane,_ and I am very eager to see what remaining trials await Lion-O; I shall presume that one from Panthro and then one from Tygra are nearly certain, but what about a trial from Claudus, or Jaga? Or is Lion-O facing only his current companions during his trials? Either way, this current plot line is very awesome indeed.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 7, 2012)

Part 2 was cliche but alright. 

Though I am looking forward to the next episodes:


> "Native Son"
> Lion-O and Tygra discover the village of the lost Tiger clan, but what secrets do they hold?
> 
> "Surival of the Fittest"
> ...



I've found this a couple places but I'm pretty sure its legit


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh god don't let this thundershit upload before green lantern


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Oh god don't let this thundershit upload before green lantern



You know that's right. 

I was initially really excited to see how the new TC would play out, but I am disliking the way Lion-O has been shafted thus far, in favour of Tygra's bullshit.

Green Lantern is already up on the net. PM me if you want a link to a totally unrelated article on the origins of the plastic bottle.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 7, 2012)

I feel this show reeks of mediocrity. I feel dissapointed. It's not bad, just not great, memorable, or very original.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 7, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Though I am looking forward to the next episodes:
> 
> 
> "Native Son"
> Lion-O and Tygra discover the village of the lost Tiger clan, but what secrets do they hold?


 oh great i wonder how Tygra will make Lion-o look like a shmuck this time 




> "Surival of the Fittest"
> Wilykit and Wilykat are forced to hunt for their food, but something is hunting them!


 some focus on the thunderkittens will be appreciated.



> "The Pitt":
> The Thundercats discover a cat refugee named Pumyra who is being forced to fight as a gladiator in a city of Dogs!


 finally i get to see my girl.^_^


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

Episode was good. To bad what Ben Grimm said will ring true. Character makes a step forward then episodes later take 2 steps back. 

I can understand the need to show conflict between the cast but they're doing it in a way that is sophomoric, as a result it robs the characters of progression.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 7, 2012)

Why is lion-O always hating on his big bro cause he's got better game than him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 7, 2012)

cause his bro is a jealous dick that goes out of his way to undermine him at every turn


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 7, 2012)

Telling your brother he is full of shit, when he is actually full of shit, isn't undermining him, its trying not to step in the same shit. Tygra is the pragmatic, he never wanted to compete  with Lion-O but his father pushed it to him, he actually respects Lion-O becoming king, but sees how much of an irresponsible asshole he is. He was the perfect son to Lion-O's Dad, while Lion-O was considered a lost child by his own father. Any jealousy between them is strictly on Lion-O's end. Only Cheetra who led Lion-O on for the entirety of the first season made Tygra jealous, even though compared to Lion-O's response Tygra was very much bro's over hoes (and cheetra is one hell of a hoe).


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 7, 2012)

Ignoring that A. Tygra tried to kill him twice out of his jealousy once  when neither of them even knew Cheetra 

B. Tygra Undermines any decision he makes right or wrong for the sheer purpose of being contradictory, and tells "His King" and his Brother at almost  every point that he should be in charge

Tygra isn't just Pragmatic, he is Actively working against his brother out his sheer jealousy

Go back and watch the first episode, like i said tygra was a dick long before cheetara made things worse


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2012)

OG Lion-O would have babyshaked Tygra for his insolence. The only reason why that hasn't happened yet in this incarnation is because this Lion-O is still on his Hero Status learning curve.

That and the writers are inconsistent. What the hell happened to Lion-O's Drifter swordstyle?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 7, 2012)

1. I did and don't see it. Tygra nearly killing Lion-O was a mistake any kid that age would make with a younger sibling.

2. Bad writing, basically Tygra's job to say "no lion-o your wrong" even when his character insisted they do the exact opposite thing a day before. 

3. Lion-O's full of shit. I mean if it was just Tygra you'd have a point but even Panthro doesn't think Lion-O ain't more than piss and vingear


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 7, 2012)

Detective said:


> OG Lion-O would have babyshaked Tygra for his insolence. The only reason why that hasn't happened yet in this incarnation is because this Lion-O is still on his Hero Status learning curve.
> 
> That and the writers are inconsistent. What the hell happened to Lion-O's Drifter swordstyle?



yeah i called  Bullshit during their fight for that same reason, 

i said it once ill say it again Tygra = sauske


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 7, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> 1. I did and don't see it. Tygra nearly killing Lion-O was a mistake any kid that age would make with a younger sibling.


 no they wouldn't, me and my brothers fight like motherfuckers but we have never actively tried to kill each other, and even if the  "their kids" excuse was valid, that doesn't excuse the second time



> 2. Bad writing, basically Tygra's job to say "no lion-o your wrong" even when his character insisted they do the exact opposite thing a day before.


 seems consistent for an ass hole to be an ass hole



> 3. Lion-O's full of shit. I mean if it was just Tygra you'd have a point but even Panthro doesn't think Lion-O ain't more than piss and vingear


 on the rare occasion that panthro questions him Panthro dosent kick the legs out from under him


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 7, 2012)

Now how does Tygra kick the legs out from under Lion-O? 
This is how Lion-O works
Lion-O proposes fail plan
Tygra or Panthro or both declare its fail
Lion-O shouts "i am king" and does fail plan anyway
Fail plan almost gets them killed
Lion-O walks out just fine -_-

Repeat this every time lion-o opens his mouth.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 7, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Now how does Tygra kick the legs out from under Lion-O?
> This is how Lion-O works
> Lion-O proposes fail plan
> Tygra or Panthro or both declare its fail
> ...



while that has happened  twice in rappid succession their are times where it goes like this.

Lion-o purposes a plan
Tygra undermines him and usually whines about not being king
Lion-o plan works
Tygra never gets called on his bs

See Omens, & song of the petalars.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> while that has happened  twice in rappid succession their are times where it goes like this.
> 
> Lion-o purposes a plan
> Tygra undermines him and usually whines about not being king
> ...



The writers use Tygra as Lion-O's opposite number, even to the point of contradicting what he just said earlier. 

Remember song of the petalars? It wasn't an episode ago where Tygra insisted on finding the book of omens from the start, when lion-o wanted to tard rush mum-ras army. Next episode when Lion-O wants to find the book of omens and Tygra goes "no Lion-O your dad would have fought a bunch of tanks and mechs with no chance of victory just because!" 

I mean come on.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 7, 2012)

My hope is that next week Tygra gets some development outside being Lion-Os brother and Cheetara's BF. Also what if next week they introduce Bengali? 

As for the Tygra being an ass and being counterproductive...he does do it sometimes and I imagine part of him is jealous but he needs to come to terms with the fact he won't be come King. Make your own destiny instead of bitching about wanting a Destiny that doesn't belong to you. 

But I'm really looking forward to the Thunderkittens episode as well as Pumrya's intro.

I'm interested too see who they get to voice her as well as her new look. Also in the original series she was healer I wonder if she'll keep that MO or if they will give her a new one.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> 1. I did and don't see it. Tygra nearly killing Lion-O was a mistake any kid that age would make with a younger sibling.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2012)

So second viewing makes the episode better

Lion-O still failed his last trial, i believe the issues he has with Tygra and his own self worth still need to be resolved, hopefully he and tygra will have another fight that he will actually win completing his Character Development

I like how Wilykit is getting additional Character outside of "i am a kid" she has developed a spiritual side


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

I very much liked the newest episode, although my least favorite aspect of it was how Lion-O promised his soul to save his friends, and then was able to remain alive without consequence. I understand that that was to show the significance of self-sacrifice, but I still believe that it diminished the sense of urgency and fatalism that Lion-O was experiencing.

I liked how Lion-O passed bis trial against Panthro, but I disliked how he _still_ has not yet overcome his resentment toward Tygra, and I was also rather disappointed at how the other Thundercats were waiting helplessly until Lion-O rescued them. I share the desire of a user who posted previously to see an episode focus on Tygra outside of the context of his rivalry with Lion-O or his romance with Cheetara, and an episode focusing on WilyKat and WilyKit would also be good, as they have had very little character focus at all in this series, thus far; hopefully, their search for the city of Aldara has not been forgotten.

It seems certain now that Mumm-Ra does not possess the other two stones, so I expect that the search for them shall be as difficult as the search for the one already found. I also saw that Kaynar and Addicus were expressing resentment over obeying Mumm-Ra, so I wonder if that resentment shall lead to anything significant later in this season?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

Rule 34 of Cheetara and the Sword of Omens plz. PM me.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

I do what I want.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Will there ever be a female major antagonist in this series? Currently, there is none, and, in fact, the only two named female characters in this series are Cheetara and WilyKit, which means that this series is very heavily skewed in favor of male characters. What does everyone else say about that? Do you hope that there shall be a female major antagonist in this series?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2012)

Episode 3 of thundershit kicks off like...ok who am i kidding. Lion-O comes back to life because he "realllllly wanted to save his friends!". It actually would have been cool if they flat out said the stone of who-cares gives infinite Resurrection... but not we have a set of trials whose only purpose is to give lion-o corny one-liners throughout the episode "oh you want to do it the hard way? derp nope we do it the easy way!" trololol

Lolz at the difference between Tygras plan and Lion-O's plan. Spoiler. Same fucking dumb plan. Derp charge at mum-ra derp derp. I mean its not like he can't go all spirit of evil on us, nope we'll just grab the sword and be on our merry way. i mean panthro has stretchy arms friend why don't you use that asshole. Worse is that it WORKS THE SECOND TIME. Exact same plan, i mean christ puts some guards or something oh evil overlord. Mum-Ra you had style in the 80's now I won't even spell your name right because "oh spirits of evil" GETS HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM IN HIS OWN BASE. I mean wtf. What threat are you great evil overlord when the heroes can do the exact same dumb plan and you run like a bitch _*in your own lair*_. Take same tips from doctor doom, tell those hoes to get the fuck out, keep some henchmen with guns or some magic priest that can throw a fucking magic fireball, i mean christ what type of magician/cleric are you if you can't use some goddamn magic, in your motherfucking inner chamber at all times. I mean just a pro tip dumb friend.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 10, 2012)

Seeing how good modern Transformers series are, I bet that Thundercats will be good.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Will there ever be a female major antagonist in this series? Currently, there is none, and, in fact, the only two named female characters in this series are Cheetara and WilyKit, which means that this series is very heavily skewed in favor of male characters. What does everyone else say about that? Do you hope that there shall be a female major antagonist in this series?



Give it time, i am sure they will Bring in the lunataks who are lead by a woman, as well as Chilla


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 10, 2012)

This two parter in general was meh...


----------



## TheWon (Apr 14, 2012)

To be honest I think I finally like this series better than the original. Today they finally explain who Tygra really was and it was so awesome. There is a lot more depth going on with the backgrounds of the animals in this series. The original still has a better opening song.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

>mfw this series is lost to me. What the hells' going on?!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

TheWon said:


> The original still has a better opening song.



Of course. The Original Thundercats opening is still great after all these years. Whatever Japanese studio animated it should be given an award.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 14, 2012)

A decent episode. Glad to see Tygra's origin story fleshed out


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I myself would like to see the Thundercats all separated, and remain so for many episodes, each having their own adventures and character development, before rejoining. Would anyone else like to see such a plot?



There may be something there but not at this level of writing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> There may be something there but not at this level of writing.



What do you mean by that? Can you please explain in greater detail?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What do you mean by that? Can you please explain in greater detail?



A series that's FOR the new generation with ties to a very much older generation. IE: For kids, it won't have anywhere NEAR topnotch writing/plot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 15, 2012)

So Tygra is a Dirty traitor from a long line of dirty traitors, fitting, though ill admit sad back story.

Lion-o's mom was hot.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> A series that's FOR the new generation with ties to a very much older generation. IE: For kids, it won't have anywhere NEAR topnotch writing/plot.



You find better writing in the average ben10 episode (well the original series anyway). A kid show doesn't = childish. The show (thundercats) actually hurts itself trying to look good for the mythical "older" crowd, taking itself seriously but never actually doing anything with it. To take this episode you have Tygra's origin where the episode rushes through too many emotions only to conclude at Tygra gaining a new whip? Tygra can't decide between being mad at his dad or being happy he has one, and while that's real conflict its at the surface level, because 2 minutes later he has to forgive his dad and somehow that lifts the curse and makes the spirits of evil take a bitch slap. As if this entire time they've been kept walking zombies because one boy couldn't get over his daddy issues in 15 minutes. Err what? Bleh. Now I'm not calling it terrible, I call it flat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 15, 2012)

Lion-O showed some great emotional Growth by completely Ignoring Tygra's Petty Bullshit

A Onscreen Stabbing was unexpected and awesome

And We got to See the Ancient Spirits [ OF EVILL!!!!!]

Good episode.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 15, 2012)

Next week the Thunderkittens take stage....and after that Pumyra!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Did anyone notice that, during Tygra's flashback, when he was playing with the sword, before Claudus and the queen announced the queen's pregnancy, there was a doll that resembled Mumm-Ra among Tygra's toys?


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What an awesome episode _Native Son_ was! I have been waiting since literally the first episode of this series for an explanation of Tygra's adoption, and now it is finally revealed! I wonder: did the story writers plan this from the beginning of this series, or did they write it during the several-month-long gap between episodes 13 and 14?



All 26 episodes were done by the time the show went on a break.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 16, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did anyone notice that, during Tygra's flashback, when he was playing with the sword, before Claudus and the queen announced the queen's pregnancy, there was a doll that resembled Mumm-Ra among Tygra's toys?



I noticed that too.

Finally got around to watching the episode. Definitely one of the best in the series so far. Although I feel it might have worked better as a two-parter. It felt like we didn't get enough time to get to know the tiger clan.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah you are right, the episode was good but the ending felt flat because things were incredibly rushed. If they space it out it would have been top notch. Anyway the series is starting to regain the charm it had in the beginning.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 16, 2012)

it didn't really ever lose it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 16, 2012)

It didn't ever really have it. It got better. Lion-O got some character development, so he's not bland and uninteresting like he was at the start.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2012)

The first two episodes were really good and then it took a nose dive. They laid their proverbs on too thickly and the characters' development seemed to go around in circles.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 16, 2012)

What he isn't bland and uninteresting now? Don't see this change >


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 16, 2012)

Your standard fantasy hero would have passed the tests to come back to life with flying colors. Lion-O failed the last test because he resents Tygra's superiority.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 17, 2012)

But comes back to life any way because he reaaaaaaly want to saaaave his friends.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 17, 2012)

Baby steps.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 17, 2012)

Season 2 >


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 17, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Your standard fantasy hero would have passed the tests to come back to life with flying colors. Lion-O failed the last test because he resents Tygra's superiority.



That makes him more interesting and relatable if you ask me.



> But comes back to life any way because he reaaaaaaly want to saaaave his friends.


And was willing to give up his soul to do it, i assume he was waggering oblivion to save their lives, i don't see the problem


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2012)

In this new series, most of the charterers have been physically resigned for the new audience and new era, but they are still relatively similar in appearance to their incarnations in the original series, with notable exceptions being Claudus and Panthro. I can understand Claudus being redesigned to be more badass and fatherly in a stern manner, but why is Panthro so different in appearance from his appearance in the original series?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 17, 2012)

hes no more diffrent then lion-O is

in the 80's Lion-o was ripped, had a singlet, and long flowing hair

Now he is lean but still muscled, wears armor, and has spikey hair


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> hes no more diffrent then lion-O is
> 
> in the 80's Lion-o was ripped, had a singlet, and long flowing hair
> 
> Now he is lean but still muscled, wears armor, and has spikey hair



That is true, but it is my belief that Lion-O was redesigned for today's young audience, while I still am uncertain as to why Panthro was redesigned.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is true, but it is my belief that Lion-O was redesigned for today's young audience, while I still am uncertain as to why Panthro was redesigned.



Make him stand out more.

remember in the  80's all the male characters had the same basic body type.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Make him stand out more.
> 
> remember in the  80's all the male characters had the same basic body type.



Yes, that is true, and on that subject, I still am displeased with how smaller and weak Cheetara seems to be compared to the men; I understand that Cheetara is not actually weak, that men are usually larger overall than women, and that the males in the audience of this series likely prefer a very curvaceous Cheetara, but she could at least be athletic in appearance, as well as ability, looking like a person who trains themselves daily, like a real-world female Olympic competitor.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is true, and on that subject, I still am displeased with how smaller and weak Cheetara seems to be compared to the men; I understand that Cheetara is not actually weak, that men are usually larger overall than women, and that the males in the audience of this series likely prefer a very curvaceous Cheetara, but she could at least be athletic in appearance, as well as ability, looking like a person who trains themselves daily, like a real-world female Olympic competitor.



Well she is also a Cheetah, the text book example of a Fragile Speedster.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is true, and on that subject, I still am displeased with how smaller and weak Cheetara seems to be compared to the men; I understand that Cheetara is not actually weak, that men are usually larger overall than women, and that the males in the audience of this series likely prefer a very curvaceous Cheetara, but she could at least be athletic in appearance, as well as ability, looking like a person who trains themselves daily, like a real-world female Olympic competitor.



You do realize that Cheetah's are literally the smallest of the savannah cats...right?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> You do realize that Cheetah's are literally the smallest of the savannah cats...right?



Yes, I understand that, and I certainly am not saying that Cheetara should be as powerfully-muscled as the women in these images:
*Spoiler*: __ 






But she currently looks as if she never exercises at all. Surely, it would not be too difficult for the artists to make her look like these women here?:
*Spoiler*: __ 








They are not excessively muscular, but still look to be as powerful as they actually are.

Also, to use your own words to help my argument; why was Lion-O's mother so drastically different in size from Claudus? I understand that, again, females are usually smaller than males, but lions are usually larger than Cheetahs, so it is rather odd that the queen was smaller and more delicate than Cheetara, although she likely was not a warrior, so I suppose that her smaller size is understandable, in this case. Also, to change the subject, why was the queen's name never revealed? She was Lion-O's mother, and likely shall not ever be mentioned again, so surely, the story writers could at least have given her a name?

To change the subject again, it seems that Pumyra may be appearing in this series very soon, and Lynx-O appeared briefly in the second episode, so is it likely that Bengali shall appear in this series, as well? And will Lynx-O ever appear again, or is he doomed to be a "one-scene-wonder" in this series?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 DatShe-hulk 


> Also, to use your own words to help my argument; why was Lion-O's mother so drastically different in size from Claudus? I understand that, again, females are usually smaller than males, but lions are usually larger than Cheetahs, so it is rather odd that the queen was smaller and more delicate than Cheetara, although she likely was not a warrior, so I suppose that her smaller size is understandable, in this case.


 Lion-o's mum seemed to be about as tall as claudis, also Cheetara isn't really a warrior, shes a cleric, while that has combat training,they seemed to be more like priests



> Also, to change the subject, why was the queen's name never revealed? She was Lion-O's mother, and likely shall not ever be mentioned again, so surely, the story writers could at least have given her a name?


 now we have some thing to talk about.



> To change the subject again, it seems that Pumyra may be appearing in this series very soon, and Lynx-O appeared briefly in the second episode, so is it likely that Bengali shall appear in this series, as well? And will Lynx-O ever appear again, or is he doomed to be a "one-scene-wonder" in this series?


Lynx-O has all but been confirmed he will be coming back, the question the creators get the most is When is Lynx-o Coming back, they know he's a favorite, and i assume Bengalli wont be far behind, they gotta do the "reforge the macguffin" plot eventually and he is the best guy for the job, though they could use the drifter, maybe bengali will be his apprentice


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Lynx-O has all but been confirmed he will be coming back,



Can you please explain that statement? Why do you believe it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Can you please explain that statement? Why do you believe it?



other then what i posted 

"the question the creators get the most is When is Lynx-o Coming back?"

why would they give him a redesign and mention him in  Grune and Panthro's back story, and give him  a voice actor if they were only gonna use him for a 2 second shot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 21, 2012)

I am Continually impress by the writers ability to Right realistic, Likable,and most importantly Useful Children Characters


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't believe Panthro and Cheetara just left them in the forest alone....some people are trying to say it's the same as living in Thundera's slums. But that's completely different.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 21, 2012)

They've shown they can handle them selves, its no more dangerous then bringing them into a fire fight with the lizards or storming Mumm-ra's keep


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2012)

horrible episode, my grandmother cut the head of a chicken off right in front of me.

Realistic, in real life animals don't lead you to food if you save their life. These kittens are lucky their on 3rd Earth, not real Earth.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought they were gonna kill that predator and drag its corpse back to the...tank thingy...

Cheetarah and Panthro would be all.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2012)

This series started with Mumm-ra stabbing Clawdus in the back.

Now it can't even kill an animal.

I just came back from the Natural History Museum in North Carolina. Their restaurant had Bison Burger. I ate it and it was delicious.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> This series started with Mumm-ra stabbing Clawdus in the back.
> 
> Now it can't even kill an animal.



did you miss the onscreen stabbing last week?

any way it makes sense for the kittens to not want to take a life, they are street smart but haven't been broken by life yet


----------



## The Big G (Apr 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> This series started with Mumm-ra stabbing Clawdus in the back.
> 
> Now it can't even kill an animal.
> 
> I just came back from the Natural History Museum in North Carolina. Their restaurant had Bison Burger. I ate it and it was delicious.



Animals are delicious


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> did you miss the onscreen stabbing last week?
> 
> any way it makes sense for the kittens to not want to take a life, they are street smart but haven't been broken by life yet



They were already dead to begin with.

They are not street smart. There are untouchables in India who have been reduced to eating rats. 

This episode they learn nothing, and the universe rewards them for naivety.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

It was very nice to finally see an episode that focused on WilyKat and WilyKit, as they have had very little focus at all since the series began. This episode apparently happened concurrently with _Native Son,_ and gives an explanation for what occurred while Lion-O and Tygra were away. I am glad that the proper spelling of the city of El-Dara has now been given, there was none before now, and that indicates that it was likely inspired by real-world myths of Eldorado.

I very much liked the Kittens' backstory and how it explained their current situation, and also how they needed to learn to hunt, but I was very disappointed when they failed to kill a living creature for food by the end of the episode. I can understand their reluctance, but they could not risk themselves starving out of mercy for another living creature. I agree with Ben Grimm that the Chocobo-like creatures leading the cats to food after the cats saved them from the giant mole-like creature was very unrealistic and practically a _deus ex machina,_ much like the introduction of energybending in the final episode of _Avatar: the Last Airbender,_ to help save the protagonists from a difficult moral dilemma. I had expected them to drag the mole back to the Thundertank, but I suppose that the story writers had a different plan. The Elric brothers in _Fullmetal Alchemist_ ultimately had to kill to survive, so why were the Kittens in this series any different? is this another example of cultural differences between Japan and the United States?

The flashback left an unsolved mystery for me: what became of WilyKat and WilyKit's mother and two younger siblings? It is possible that they were killed when Thundera was overthrown, but most of the destruction seemed to be limited to the city and royal place, leaving the countryside relatively unscathed.

Also, is it only me, or does Cheetara's voice actress seem to be making nearly all of her lines seem very sensual and suggestive? When she grabbed WilyKit to apply the plant resin to her, the manner in which she held WilyKit, and the tone of voice that she used, seemed to be very seductive to me, much like her conversation with Lion-O much earlier in the series, when he could not properly use the Sword of Omens. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> They were already dead to begin with.


 no they were alive  it was just a cursed life the guy still died






> They are not street smart. There are untouchables in India who have been reduced to eating rats.
> 
> This episode they learn nothing, and the universe rewards them for naivety.


the Kittens are better then that, they didn't need to learn how to survive on there own because they already did


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 22, 2012)

Damn If Ben Grimm is pissed and DDJ is singing the shows prays, I wonder how shitty that episode was


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no they were alive  it was just a cursed life the guy still died



"When the Ancient spirits cursed you, I guess they let the disease back into the village. My guess is that THERE WERE NO SURVIVORS." - Lion-O

"Not dead, but not alive, but some place inbetween. That was the real curse." -Tygra's dad.

The reason that no one in the village ate was because the dead don't need to eat. No different from Hector Barbossa from POTC. Undead is probably the best word.



> the Kittens are better then that, they didn't need to learn how to survive on there own because they already did



No, they survived on the streets, they failed to survive without people to steal from. They got a miracle for helping out a bunch of wild animals.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Damn If Ben Grimm is pissed and DDJ is singing the shows prays, I wonder how shitty that episode was



Your sarcasm amuses.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> "When the Ancient spirits cursed you, I guess they let the disease back into the village. My guess is that THERE WERE NO SURVIVORS." - Lion-O
> 
> "Not dead, but not alive, but some place inbetween. That was the real curse." -Tygra's dad.
> 
> The reason that no one in the village ate was because the dead don't need to eat. No different from Hector Barbossa from POTC. Undead is probably the best word.


 the second quote straight up says they weren't dead

undead or not one moment he was sentient and able to interact with the world, the next he was gone, that is death, if i kill a vampire i am still killing a vampire





> No, they survived on the streets, they failed to survive without people to steal from. They got a miracle for helping out a bunch of wild animals.


thats still surviving on their own, the life of a theif isn't eassy


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It was very nice to finally see an episode that focused on WilyKat and WilyKit, as they have had very little focus at all since the series began. This episode apparently happened concurrently with _Native Son,_ and gives an explanation for what occurred while Lion-O and Tygra were away. I am glad that the proper spelling of the city of El-Dara has now been given, there was none before now, and that indicates that it was likely inspired by real-world myths of Eldorado.
> 
> I very much liked the Kittens' backstory and how it explained their current situation, and also how they needed to learn to hunt, but I was very disappointed when they failed to kill a living creature for food by the end of the episode. I can understand their reluctance, but they could not risk themselves starving out of mercy for another living creature. I agree with Ben Grimm that the Chocobo-like creatures leading the cats to food after the cats saved them from the giant mole-like creature was very unrealistic and practically a _deus ex machina,_ much like the introduction of energybending in the final episode of _Avatar: the Last Airbender,_ to help save the protagonists from a difficult moral dilemma. I had expected them to drag the mole back to the Thundertank, but I suppose that the story writers had a different plan. The Elric brothers in _Fullmetal Alchemist_ ultimately had to kill to survive, so why were the Kittens in this series any different? is this another example of cultural differences between Japan and the United States?
> 
> ...



I'm thinking their mother and siblings are still alive.

And this episode was alright until the end. It would have been a much better ending had they brought the mole monster back as food.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2012)

that thing looked like it tasted like ass thogh


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Damn If Ben Grimm is pissed and DDJ is singing the shows prays, I wonder how shitty that episode was



What does that mean? Are you saying that you do not trust or respect my opinion of the series?

Also, I wonder if Snarf shall ever have a role beyond being the team's pet? What if he gains the ability to transform into a large and powerful cat-like beast, like Battle Cat in _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe?_ I would certainly like to see that.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> thats still surviving on their own, the life of a theif isn't eassy



They didn't survive on their own, animals had to give them food. In the end, they were just lucky.

Stealing to survive= Good
Killing cute wild animals to survive = Bad.

Lesson learned.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> They didn't survive on their own, animals had to give them food. In the end, they were just lucky.
> 
> Stealing to survive= Good
> Killing cute wild animals to survive = Bad.
> ...



Not bad, they couldn't do it cause the reminded them of their family, also i am willing to bet those things were at least as smart as dolphins, and eating dolphins *is *bad


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

They only saw the family at the very end. Not only did they refuse to kill, they interrupted and ruined Cheetara and Panthro's attempt to hunt said animal.

They're in the middle of the woods with no food and all they did was hinder Panthro and Cheetara in their attempts to procure food.

Wily Kat outright stated he didn't want to kill one because it was "cute." Intelligence had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> They only saw the family at the very end. Not only did they refuse to kill, they interrupted and ruined Cheetara and Panthro's attempt to hunt said animal.
> 
> They're in the middle of the woods with no food and all they did was hinder Panthro and Cheetara in their attempts to procure food.
> 
> Wily Kit outright stated he didn't want to kill one because it was "cute." Intelligence had nothing to do with it.



I never said they didn't do that.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

No, but it proves that they really are incapable of surviving. Panthro and Cheetara tried to teach them how to hunt and get their own food, what did they learn, nothing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 22, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> They only saw the family at the very end. Not only did they refuse to kill, they interrupted and ruined Cheetara and Panthro's attempt to hunt said animal.
> 
> They're in the middle of the woods with no food and all they did was hinder Panthro and Cheetara in their attempts to procure food.
> 
> Wily Kat outright stated he didn't want to kill one because it was "cute." Intelligence had nothing to do with it.



Dark, Edgy and Mature is the new Extreme of the 2000's. Words used to sell kid show material to pre-teens and child men who think the occasional onscreen stabbing nand the mere mention of drug use automatically makes a series for adults>

Learning nothing is what the thundercats are all about


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> No, but it proves that they really are incapable of surviving. Panthro and Cheetara tried to teach them how to hunt and get their own food, what did they learn, nothing.



Cheetara says they have the skills, they are just unwilling to kill, they didn't want to steal originally ether and then they had to cause they had other choice


they were given a third option here


----------



## The Big G (Apr 22, 2012)

I WANT PUMRYA!!!!


----------



## MC ULTRA (Apr 22, 2012)

If out in the wilderness long enough with no other option the kids would hunt and kill. Thats what cheetara and panther tried to force on them. fortunately the plot gave them a way out haha.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I WANT PUMRYA!!!!



It seems that she may be appearing in the next episode, but how did that information become publicly known before her actual appearance?

Also, what possibility is there of a live-action _Thundercats_ film being made in the future? There have been live-action _Transformers_ and _G.I.-Joe_ films, so why not _Thundercats,_ as well?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It seems that she may be appearing in the next episode, but how did that information become publicly known before her actual appearance?
> 
> Also, what possibility is there of a live-action _Thundercats_ film being made in the future? There have been live-action _Transformers_ and _G.I.-Joe_ films, so why not _Thundercats,_ as well?



Cuz of leaked episode summaries



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo97Pf45HdE&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Cuz of leaked episode summaries



Fuck yes pek


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Fuck yes



I, also, am very fond of Pumyra's new design and personality, but I am not too fond of her hairstyle; being short on top but long in the back seems very unusual, to me. However, I certainly shall not focus on her hairstyle more than on her personality, as I am certain that she shall be very badass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2012)

Bleach has proven mullets make you badass


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 26, 2012)

For a given definition of badass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't hate on the mullet of power


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

A Full picture and Concept art from the creators of Pumyra


*Spoiler*: __ 







Meeeowwww 




Also Lion-o's mom's name is "Leona"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> A Full picture and Concept art from the creators of Pumyra
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is very nice artwork, and I am finally glad to learn Lion-O's mother's name, as it suits her well, but where did you learn it?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 26, 2012)

My only complaint from hearing about 5 seconds of dialogue is that Pumrya sounds really really butch


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

The Big G said:


> My only complaint from hearing about 5 seconds of dialogue is that Pumrya sounds really really butch



Perhaps that is to contrast her with the very smooth and "traditionally" feminine Cheetara? I never saw any episodes with her in the original series, so what was her personality like in that series?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Perhaps that is to contrast her with the very smooth and "traditionally" feminine Cheetara? I never saw any episodes with her in the original series, so what was her personality like in that series?



If I remember correctly she was the healer in the original series and had a smooth voice...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

The Big G said:


> If I remember correctly she was the healer in the original series and had a smooth voice...



So, she was more akin to Cheetara's current portrayal?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is very nice artwork, and I am finally glad to learn Lion-O's mother's name, as it suits her well, but where did you learn it?


 same plays i got the art work, it was accompanying a sketch of her



The Big G said:


> My only complaint from hearing about 5 seconds of dialogue is that Pumrya sounds really really butch


shes been forced to fight and live like an animal to survive, of course she has a hard ass voice.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 26, 2012)

Hard =! Bitchy


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

not really.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 26, 2012)

Do you know what =! means?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> same plays i got the art work, it was accompanying a sketch of her



If there is a sketch of concept art for Leona, I would very much like to see it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Do you know what =! means?


Nope.



DemonDragonJ said:


> If there is a sketch of concept art for Leona, I would very much like to see it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry you never took a computer science class > 
=! means "not equal"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, that is very nice, indeed.

So, is this still the first season of the series, or its second season? If it is still the first season, why was there a long break between episode 13 and 14?



Wuzzman said:


> Sorry you never took a computer science class >
> =! means "not equal"



"<>" can also mean "not equal," if I recall correctly.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

If you put <> in a compiler or a notepad and try to run it come back with the error message the debugger will spit back.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is very nice, indeed.
> 
> So, is this still the first season of the series, or its second season? If it is still the first season, why was there a long break between episode 13 and 14?



i don't even know any more, they called episode 13 the season finale even if in production its still episode 13, they may be doing the same shit at young justice and adventure time


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

Demlegs


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 28, 2012)

Dobo is more interesting than the entire ThunderCats squad put together.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 28, 2012)

Good to see them introducing the rest of the Thundercats. Also I'm glad the reference what happen to the survivors of the first attack on Thundra.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone else get the Sly Cooper joke/reference


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 28, 2012)

A thieving racoon? Not sure if that counts as a proper reference.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 28, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> A thieving racoon? Not sure if that counts as a proper reference.



When he busted out the cane I immediately thought of Sly



And Mt. Pun-dar?

I wonder what's hidden in that Mountain lol


----------



## Glued (Apr 28, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Dobo is more interesting than the entire ThunderCats squad put together.



He's just a dog form of Panthro.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 28, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> He's just a dog form of Panthro.



And Panthro is also more interesting than the others.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

so u  think we'll get lynxo and bengali in the next ep?


----------



## Glued (Apr 28, 2012)

We need Ben-Gali.

As someone who has parents of Bangladeshi origin, I can wait to see Ben-Gali


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2012)

I have not yet seen the newest episode, but I do have a question: if this series could show both Claudus and Capsin being stabbed onscreen, why could it not show WilyKat and WilyKit killing animals for food? That does not make any sense to me.


----------



## Glued (Apr 28, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> And Panthro is also more interesting than the others.



You said that Dobo is more interesting than the entire Thundercat Squad put together, Panthro is a part of the Thundercats squad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have not yet seen the newest episode, but I do have a question: if this series could show both Claudus and Capsin being stabbed onscreen, why could it not show WilyKat and WilyKit killing animals for food? That does not make any sense to me.



Because its not in their characters to kill for food, that was the entire point of that conflict


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 29, 2012)

Not a bad episode actually.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> You said that Dobo is more interesting than the entire Thundercat Squad put together, Panthro is a part of the Thundercats squad.



Panthro is more interesting than the others, and Dobo is more interesting than Panthro in addition to the others.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2012)

dobo was bad ass no doubt but you're exaggerating

I wonder if he is based on Dobolord from the dogs of war comics


----------



## Glued (Apr 29, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Panthro is more interesting than the others, and Dobo is more interesting than Panthro in addition to the others.



How exactly is Dobo more interesting than Panthro?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> dobo was bad ass no doubt but you're exaggerating
> 
> I wonder if he is based on Dobolord from the dogs of war comics



Maybe a little.

But what's the ThunderCats got to offer? Lion-O is just this side of bland, Cheetara, Kit and Kat leave no significant presence 90% of the time beyond simply being there.

Tygra is pretty cool, I guess. And Panthro blows them all out of the water.

Dobo's a former thief/gladiator turned megarich business owner, with fighting skills comparable to a decorated general. Give me Dobo over any of the ThunderCats any day.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2012)

Ratar-O was a baws

Lion-O is beginning to hit his stride


Also what was with today?

Shipping.


Shipping Every where.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

Yep!

Young Justice had some 'shipping too.

Love was in the air Today.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2012)

hell their was even some in green lantern


----------



## The Big G (May 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Also what was with today?
> 
> Shipping.
> 
> ...



And its only going to get worse as the day goes on


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2012)

Worse or better


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2012)

Last Saturday's episode was again very impressive, as I especially enjoyed the further back story regarding the fate of the Sword of Plun-Darr after Mumm-Ra lost it, and seeing a younger Jaga wielding the Sword of Omens was very awesome, as well, and a very nice reference to the original series, in which he wielded the sword before Lion-O did. Is it safe to presume that Jaga eventually passed the Sword of Omens to Claudus when Claudus reached adulthood?

I see that the possibility of romance between Lion-O and Pumyra is developing, likely because Cheetara is now romantically involved with Tygra, and on the subject of Pumyra, she certainly was determined to have vengeance against the rats. Does anyone here believe that she may become like Demona from _Gargoyles,_ or is she not that zealous and hateful? Also, I was surprised to hear the characters pronounce her name as "pu-mai-ra," as I had always presumed that it was "pu-mee-ra;" as I never saw any episodes of the original in which she appeared, is that how her name was pronounced in that series, as well?

So, does anyone here wonder if one of the cats shall attempt to use the Sword of Plun-Darr against Mumm-Ra, to prevent him from obtaining it? I know that Cheetara warned them against using it, but perhaps Tygra is still secretly jealous of Lion-O wielding the Sword of Omens, and shall decide that he wishes to have his own magical sword, as well?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 8, 2012)

Yeah tygra being a dumbass and trying to use the sword would be interesting


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah tygra being a dumbass and trying to use the sword would be interesting



Why would attempting to use the Sword of Plun-Darr make Tygra a "dumbass?" It is a weapon, and it can therefore be used against Mumm-Ra. I see no potential problems with that plan of action.


----------



## The Big G (May 9, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why would attempting to use the Sword of Plun-Darr make Tygra a "dumbass?" It is a weapon, and it can therefore be used against Mumm-Ra. I see no potential problems with that plan of action.



except its clearly hinted at that's its a weapon they should not use


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2012)

Like that has ever stoped ambitious dumbasses


----------



## The Big G (May 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Like that has ever stoped ambitious dumbasses



true. But i think they need to take Tygra away from being the jealous older bro...its gotten old


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2012)

The Big G said:


> true. But i think they need to take Tygra away from being the jealous older bro...its gotten old



not until lion-o beats him once damnit


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 10, 2012)

The Big G said:


> except its clearly hinted at that's its a weapon they should not use



By whom? What evidence is there that the weapon is not beneficial for cats? The fact that Mumm-Ra once wielded it does not make the weapon itself evil; a weapon is only as good or as evil as is its wielder, in my mind.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 10, 2012)

That may be true in reality, but this being fiction, weapons are more than capable of being inherently evil.

Maybe it absorbed some of Mumm-Ra's evilnessosity or something. Maybe it's why he's evil in the first place. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> By whom? What evidence is there that the weapon is not beneficial for cats? The fact that Mumm-Ra once wielded it does not make the weapon itself evil; a weapon is only as good or as evil as is its wielder, in my mind.



That's never stopped weapons or artifacts from being evil in fantasy before. the sword of Plundarr will more than likely corrupt anybody that wields it


----------



## The Big G (May 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> By whom? What evidence is there that the weapon is not beneficial for cats? The fact that Mumm-Ra once wielded it does not make the weapon itself evil; a weapon is only as good or as evil as is its wielder, in my mind.



watch this and it might change your mind. 3 planets of sentient life died so the sword could be forged.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrCxe73BN1Q&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


also it seems that Lion-O/Pumrya is getting the big editorial push

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az75XtNLWaA&list=UUxQO6qoakvHvRezLNLPGn8A&index=1&feature=plcp[[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2012)

Yes, I agree with the three users who posted before me that items in fictional stories can definitely be either good or evil (such as the One Ring from _Lord of the Rings_ or the various _Zanpakuto_ from _Bleach),_ so perhaps the idea of one of the cats attempting to use the Sword of Plun-Darr would not be a wise idea.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2012)

Many viewers, myself included, believe that Panthera is an ancestor of Panthro, because of their similar names, similar pigmentation, and the fact that both of them are much taller in statue than are any of the other cats. If that is true, does that mean, combined with the strong implication that Leo and Panthera were lovers, that Lion-O and Panthro are distantly related to each other? Of course, such a fact would have very little significance to the story, much like how Broadway was Hudson's biological son in _Gargoyles_ and Naruto and Tsunade are distantly related in _Naruto,_ so it would be merely in interesting piece of trivia. What does every one else here have to say about that?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2012)

The Big G said:


> watch this and it might change your mind. 3 planets of sentient life died so the sword could be forged.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrCxe73BN1Q&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


I love how he dosen't even look at her as he blasts her, what a boss 




> also it seems that Lion-O/Pumrya is getting the big editorial push
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az75XtNLWaA&list=UUxQO6qoakvHvRezLNLPGn8A&index=1&feature=plcp[[/YOUTUBE]


 Finally manning up


----------



## Wuzzman (May 11, 2012)

There is a moment in your life when you realize someone wasted a crap ton of potential on a series and you can do much much better. This is one of those moments.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2012)

Series is pretty great, fail to see how you could "do better"


----------



## Wuzzman (May 11, 2012)

Thundershits is great? Lololol.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

You don't like it don't watch, they've been firing on all cylinders the last bunch of episodes, and have just been getting better


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2012)

Actually the show got so bad I DIDN'T watch 2 episodes only catching the last two out of boredom (and heavily regretting bothering to see the second to last). The show fails on tragic proportions, my worst yj episode can't compare to the trials of lion-tard.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

It dose not fail. its been kicking ass like i said, don't like the trials fine, those are only 2 episodes amongst a bunch of great episodes


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2012)

Err define great? Flash back Lion-O that showed the saddest slave revolt in history? What about the fight for the book of omens...err if you an call it that. Maybe the season's final with Tygra vs Lion-douche...ok best episode of the series but that's an above average ep on a B rated series. Earth Mightest Heroes only gets that bad on a filler episode. What am I comparing thundercats to say its great? It has style and ideas but poor execution and downright lazy on a good day. Even Panthero stopped being awesome a while ago...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Err define great? Flash back Lion-O that showed the saddest slave revolt in history?


 a uniting of races followd by a  an epic clash in space is "sad"?




> What about the fight for the book of omens...err if you an call it that.


 that was great especially the prior dungeon crawling


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2012)

I wasn't crazy about the show at first. Seemed that everyone but Lion-O was a massive prick.

But it's grown on me. I still wouldn't go so far as to say it's great, but definitely good and certainly getting better.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 12, 2012)

Written by will friedle! What a talented bastard. It was actually good.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

Todays episode was great

Mumm-ra got some cred back via  killing 3 populated planets at once and creating a Mjolinr level weapon

they managed to stoke shipper flames while at the same time giving solid real character development.

and the status quo gets a tweek

just a great episode


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2012)

Lion-O's sword was forged from the same metal as the Sword of Plundarr. Why isn't it evil? 

I love that hyena guy. "You're like a toy that never breaks. I love it!" 

Also, lol at Mumm-Ra suggesting that Lion-O would be the first Cat to choose power over emotion. Every indication of the general attitude of the Cats is that they're almost all massive pricks.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Lion-O's sword was forged from the same metal as the Sword of Plundarr. Why isn't it evil?



because the Ancient spirits didn't pour their energy into it.




> Also, lol at Mumm-Ra suggesting that Lion-O would be the first Cat to choose power over emotion. Every indication of the general attitude of the Cats is that they're almost all massive pricks.


I think that was just Cocky villain talk you're supposed to take at face value


----------



## The Big G (May 12, 2012)

Very very good episode. I hope they continue to develop Pumyra so she's not just Lion-o's GF


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Haven't finished the episode but is Lion-O a fucking idiot? ''Pantro would tell me it is a bad idea'' ''what does your gut tell you'' *Follows instincts*, a couple of seconds later he hears a scream.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

Just goes to show Panthro is always right even when he isn't there


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2012)

Mum-Ra punked again. The guys a fail engine, despite having the best lines in the show. Great style and set up throughout the flash back sequence, which makes me wish this all had substance.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

he didn't get punked


he got the sword, chumped lion-o and only left because he is week against sunlight


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2012)

It was only not a total loss because pum-ra is a dumb slut to get captured because of her dumb idea. If saving the only piece of ass he will ever get wasn't a priority for lion-o, mum-ra would have lost the sword pretty easily. I wish the mum-ra bite matched his bark.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

He's a villian thats how he is supposed to win.

besides he still had the gauntlet


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2012)

Mum-Ra is trouble, the spirits of evil makes it double


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

he killed an entire solar system your argument is invalid


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2012)

From a safe distance


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

That Just makes it more impressive not less.

no having to plant a bomb on a planets surface, he just goes and dose it like a boss


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> From a safe distance


Like a _villain_.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2012)

Destroys an entire solar system to forge a sword that can't kill a one kitty.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

said "kitty" has a weapon of equal power


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2012)

kitty has a weapon made from the scraps of the sword of solar system busting plunder.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

and? its still its equal


----------



## Coteaz (May 12, 2012)

Wuzz has a strange obsession with a show he apparently hates.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

apparently he has nothing better to do


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2012)

Solar system >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The cosmic dust


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

their was allot of "scraps" it is  still a  sword forged from a solar system


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2012)

Wuzzman, if you are not fond of this new series, why are you even bothering to post about it?

I enjoyed the newest episode very much, especially for how it provided further backstory for Mumm-Ra and the creation of the swords. I really liked how the episode truly showed how evil and power-hungry Mumm-Ra is and how the cats chose to value life over power.

I was slightly disappointed that none of the cats attempted to use the Sword of Plun-Darr against Mumm-Ra, and that the other cats had so little screen time in comparison to Lion-O and Pumyra, but the episode was still very awesome, and I did like how there was further romantic development between the two of them.

So, WilyKat and WilyKit have not been seen for two entire episodes; I wonder what has happened to them?

And with the release of the enslaved cats, might the nation of Thundera eventually be revived?

Also, I wonder, were Claudus and Leona (Lion-O's mother) distantly related to each other? They did have very similar coloration, they were royalty, real-life royals often interbred to keep their bloodlines "pure" of peasant blood, and the cats in this series did seem to be very arrogant and determined to maintain their position of power at the beginning of the series. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Palpatine (May 15, 2012)

Dat Mumm-Ra. He's like Governor Tarkin to the millionth power.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Dat Mumm-Ra. He's like Governor Tarkin to the millionth power.



Actually, I found him to be much more similar to Emperor Palpatine in the most recent episode, in terms of both his appearance and his mannerisms, especially using dark lighting to torture the cats.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 16, 2012)

Lolz, he is so emperor palpatine. hopefully the writers won't catch on or we will get... EVIL TYRGRA!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2012)

Tygra is already evil.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Tygra is already evil.



What evidence do you have to support that claim?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What evidence do you have to support that claim?



He Tried To murder his brother twice

Also I want Thundercats on Toonami where it belongs!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> He Tried To murder his brother twice



Yes, I had very much hoped that Tygra would become a major antagonist because of his jealously toward Lion-O, but it seems to me that the two of them are now interacting fairly well, so I highly doubt that Tygra shall become evil at this point in the series.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2012)

After watching Korra, Young Justice and Green Lantern, Thundercats felt..... underwhelming.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> After watching Korra, Young Justice and Green Lantern, Thundercats felt..... underwhelming.



Well it was a filler episode after 3 straight weeks of awesome what are you gonna do.


----------



## Palpatine (May 21, 2012)

This episode wasn't bad. I kind of like Tookit.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Sucks I haven't been able to watch more than 3 episodes of this.  It looked awesome, just got busy with life. Cheetara is smexy as shit.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

Worth watching?


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Apparently not at all.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

It has been getting good reviews and the animation looks glorious...


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

The plot is lackluster.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

Ehhhh....I don't really care about plots as long as the show makes my nipples tingly.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Then keep watching. :-D


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

I didn't even start though 

but thanks


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

You son of a bitch. lol


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

Back from eating some Nutella.

Ah yeah, I do that sometimes Major


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Nutella is gross,


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

Oh? Did you try it?


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Yeah man, it's been forcefed to me a few times. "HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE NUTELLA, HERE TRY IT..IT'S GOOD, YOU JUST HAVEN'T HAD IT [THIS WAY]!!!" ....


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

Have it with pancakes and waffles and stuff and crepes.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

What's a crepe? lol


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

What the shit is that?!!?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

A crepe....


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

It looks like cake.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

fits more.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

I'm actually hungry enough to eat something like that.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

Feast my friend, feast.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Can you make me one?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

I have no idea how, lol...


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

You were || close to being in my close e-friends zone.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

I got friend zoned by a guy?

this is gargantuan...


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Okay bro, good point. I take it back, yer an e-friend now.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2012)

TittyNipple, MajorThor: Why are the two of you consuming space on the server that hosts this forum with such a petty and irrelevant conversation?

Now, to return this thread to its proper subject, I finally am now able to post about last Saturday's episode, and while I did enjoy it, I was also rather disappointed that this episode follow the previous two episodes, which were very awesome. I believe that this episode would have been better either immediately after _The Pit_ or between _The Curse of Ratilla_ and _The Birth of the Blades._

As for the episode itself, it was very good to see focus on WilyKat and WilyKit again, and I found the Forever Bag to be a very interesting item. I do wish that its backstory had been shown, rather than told, as was done with Ratilla two episodes prior, but it still was very awesome. I noticed that the password that was used to activate it, _"RankinBass,"_ was a reference to Rankin and Bass, the creators of the original series. Now that WilyKat and WilyKit have the real bag, what shall they do with it? I somehow doubt that it shall appear again after this episode, making it a one-shot item, and I also imagine that Gusto, Tanyo, Albo, and Tookit were also only minor characters for this episode.

I was surprised that WilyKat and WilyKit never realized that the oysters with pearls that Tookit gave to them were a rather obvious method to ensure that they returned to him, for they should be familiar with such underhanded tactics, having survived in the slums of Thundera for quite some time.

So, what shall happen now, now that Mumm-Ra again possesses the Sword of Plun-Darr and is amassing his army to escalate the war? Might the protagonists be able to rebuild their army with the cats whom they freed from the mines at Mount Plun-Darr?


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Ease it the fuck up DDJ, don't be a goddamn hater.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Ease it the fuck up DDJ, don't be a goddamn hater.



I am not being a "hater," but I am suggesting that there are other threads in this forum in which you and TittyNipple could discuss the subject of food.

Also, quite some time ago, after the end of _Between Brothers,_ when Cheetara kissed Tygra, a user here predicted that Lion-O would become romantically involved with this series' version of Pumyra, and it currently seems that that prediction may indeed come true. Was that brilliant foresight by that user, or merely an easy prediction that any user could have made?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

I do what I want!!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I do what I want!!



Very well, I shall not stop you from doing so, as I, also, like to do whatever I wish to do.

Now, I asked this before, but I shall ask it again; if this series is sufficiently popular and successful, might that lead to the company creating a new version of _Silverhawks,_ which could be considered a sibling series to the original _Thundercats?_ I would very much like to see that.


----------



## Velocity (May 23, 2012)

Well this thread sure turned very grr in the last half a page. 

And am I the only person who winces every time I hear "the Sword of Plun-Darr"? I could forgive that sort of thing from an 80's show, since they were all about the terrible puns, but I just can't see Mumm-ra as such a threatening villain with a weapon that has such a corny name.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 23, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Very well, I shall not stop you from doing so, as I, also, like to do whatever I wish to do.
> 
> Now, I asked this before, but I shall ask it again; if this series is sufficiently popular and successful, might that lead to the company creating a new version of _Silverhawks,_ which could be considered a sibling series to the original _Thundercats?_ I would very much like to see that.



Indeed that would be very nice.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

The Forever bag is a fun little bit of filler, this show gets how to do young characters, imo.

also Thundercats keeps fulfilling on the "see awesome new places and people" aspect of adventure shows.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Well this thread sure turned very grr in the last half a page.
> 
> And am I the only person who winces every time I hear "the Sword of Plun-Darr"? I could forgive that sort of thing from an 80's show, since they were all about the terrible puns, but I just can't see Mumm-ra as such a threatening villain with a weapon that has such a corny name.



DDJ Started it when he told me and Titty to stop talking about Crepes!


----------



## Superstarseven (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> DDJ Started it when he told me and Titty to stop talking about Crepes!



That's a funny sentence.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Did it make you hard?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 24, 2012)

Now you killed it.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

I tend to slay things on my own accord.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2012)

Lol, well today's episode was interesting to watch.  Really got a laugh out of Tygra after he drank that exlir. 




TittyNipple said:


> fits more.



Are those crepes?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 26, 2012)

Yea bitch.


----------



## The Big G (May 26, 2012)

So far the episode is legendary. 

Lovey dovey Tygra & poor love sap Lion-O 

And don't forget Godzilla Mumm-ra


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Crepes look delicious, you want some Placid!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2012)

The Big G said:


> So far the episode is legendary.
> 
> Lovey dovey Tygra & poor love sap Lion-O
> 
> And don't forget Godzilla Mumm-ra



Lol, that part where Tygra tried to reason with Mumm-ra on feelings.




MajorThor said:


> Crepes look delicious, you want some Placid!



It's literally been a while since I made some.  Had to make those thin pancakes for French class back in highschool as part of a grade.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Good shit, we only got Taco Bell for Spanish. I got cheated!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2012)

What I found interesting was that the fight at the end of the episode was probably a nod to the old Mothra/Godzilla rivalry back in the old films.




MajorThor said:


> Good shit, we only got Taco Bell for Spanish. I got cheated!



Oww, I feel for you.  When I took French and we had to make the food a part of the cultural portion of the grade.  Crepes and a gingerbread type cake were what I made.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

When was this?!?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2012)

French II of my junior year of highschool.  Only three course of foreign language were offered at that time (Japanese was taken out a few years before) so I took French.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

How long ago dude, they didn't even offer French when I was in Jr. or High School.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2012)

I gradutated in the spring of 1997, so I was 17 at the time.  During the spirng of 1996 is when is when I was finishing up French II so the cultural feast/test occured during that time.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

You're quite a few years ahead of myself. I suppose it was due to the increasingly high budget cuts that made it NOT possible for things like that.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 26, 2012)

So in Today's episode, I was reminded of:

Mothra Vs. Godzilla
Sokka drinking the cactus juice
Aku at the end of all Samurai Jack episodes he was featured in


----------



## The Big G (May 26, 2012)

rip major thor


Also Lion-O had some bad ass moments when he fought mumzilla


----------



## The Weeknd (May 26, 2012)

WAIT WHAT THE FUCK? GODZILLA REFERENCE? OK FUCK GOTTA WATCH THIS SERIES.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2012)

I had some mixed feeling with the peddler and his ride in this episode but the guy grew on me.  Hopefully he will be shown on later in the series.


----------



## Kenzaki (May 27, 2012)

Leo still is the most badass character that has been showed so far.


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2012)

Also did Lion-O just try to date rape Pumrya? Nice message to send to the kids, if a girl isn't receptive of your advances, spike her drink.
______
Also he really needs to beat respect into Tigra, the lack of faith the group has starts with him. Needs to make a quick example out of him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Also did Lion-O just try to date rape Pumrya? Nice message to send to the kids, if a girl isn't receptive of your advances, spike her drink.
> ______
> Also he really needs to beat respect into Tigra, the lack of faith the group has starts with him. Needs to make a quick example out of him.



It wasn't that he was trying to date rape Pumry, but he was wanting her to show off more of her feelings.  Sadly, the wrong person drank the feeling juice though the guy's standing within the group must have taken a hit due to the actions that followed.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2012)

I saw the premier episode today, was alright. Going to see the next 12 before I move on.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2012)

I enjoyed the new episode more than _The Forever Bag,_ but not as much as _The Birth of the Blades,_ but it still was a good episode itself.

I liked Mumm-Ra's transformation, but becoming a large and cumbersome monster is not a wise idea when fighting numerous small and very agile opponents, in my mind.

I am glad that Lion-O and Pumyra are apparently developing romantic feelings for each other, but I still worry that Pumyra still seems like a consolation prize for Lion-O after he failed to win Cheetara's affection. Does anyone else believe that? Did Lion-O ever experience romance in the original series?

I did not care much for Ponzi, although I did like how his name was an obvious reference to Charles Ponzi, in whose honor the _Ponzi scheme_ is named. When it was shown that his mount, Lucy, was a caterpillar, I suspected that she would transform into a butterfly, and I see that my suspicion was indeed proven to be true. I, also, saw the resemblance to Godzilla fighting Mothra, and I did like how Lucy, after eating the leaves of the Kara-Kara Tree, was able to defeat Mumm-Ra's monstrous form.

I also did not like how Lion-O attempted to use Ponzi's elixir on Pumyra, and while Tygra's actions while intoxicated by it were likely intended to be humorous, I found them to be more annoying than anything else.

So, I wonder when WilyKat and WilyKit shall rejoin the rest of the group, and if they shall any further adventures in the process of doing so?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am glad that Lion-O and Pumyra are apparently developing romantic feelings for each other, but I still worry that Pumyra still seems like a consolation prize for Lion-O after he failed to win Cheetara's affection. Does anyone else believe that? Did Lion-O ever experience romance in the original series?


 not that i remember but seeing as he was a 10 year old in a grown mans body it makes sense they would want to avoid that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> not that i remember but seeing as he was a 10 year old in a grown mans body it makes sense they would want to avoid that.



How unfortunate that is, as I would not have been _too_ disturbed by such an occurrence. What about _Onegai Teacher?_ That series focused on a very similar situation, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2012)

The latest episode was very...problematic for me. Also, the toy line's been discontinued. Found out through amazon.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2012)

^Fuck! thats not good


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2012)

Who collects the toys anyways?


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2012)

Well, since it's been confirmed that the show was made to market the toys/merch.....but i know quite a lot of people collected. Though the toys weren't very good. Apparently the articulation wasn't good on some, and the paint jobs were quite bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2012)

if the toy franchise goes then there will be less reason for the cartoon to stick around


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> if the toy franchise goes then there will be less reason for the cartoon to stick around



Why do you say that? The television series has an awesome plot thus far, and is very dramatic and engaging. Why would the production studio cease production on such a great series?


----------



## Pseudo (May 28, 2012)

seriously, DDJ?


----------



## tari101190 (May 28, 2012)

I can barely sit through an episode anymore. It's unbearable. I had such high hopes when it started out. Dissapointing.

All I'm hoping for is a well animated fight for the finale. 

If they can bring in all of the random people they have met though it will be impressive. As if he amassed an army of friends from all over the world.


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? The television series has an awesome plot thus far, and is very dramatic and engaging. Why would the production studio cease production on such a great series?



This series is the very definition of mediocrity and then dropping into levels of bad.

Lion-O only had one lesson this entire show. That aesop was looking at the big picture. All the trials of Lion-O were basically there for him to look at the big picture. The fact that he didn't look at the Big Picture is what got him killed is what makes the punchline to a very bad joke.

Green Lantern, Young Justice, Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes, Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Legend of Korra all have gotten my interest more than Thundercats because they have better storylines. Hell, I'm more interested in the new season of Scooby Doo Mystery Incorporated, Pericles is a great villain.

Plus Demon Dragon, you should realize that when a toyline is discontinued that greatly affects the show. Doctor Strange is one of marvel's best characters, yet he doesn't get his own series because he can't sell as many lunchboxes as Wolverine. Terrasaur and Skorponok got killed off in Beast Wars because they weren't selling toys. TFA: Transformers Animated got cancelled because hasbro didn't want TFA toys competing with Michael Bay Transformer toys.

Do you know why Ben-10 ran so long, because it was an excuse to sell lots of toys. Ben-10 made more money than Avatar: The Last Airbender because it was a commercial success. Toys, toys and more toys.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 28, 2012)

I didn't even know the new season of Scooby Doo was airing. Might have to check that out.
Green Lantern is a fine show but I mostly treat it as a buffer between Thundercats and Young Justice. I'll stick around for more adventures with Lion-O and the gang.


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2012)

Last season, Daphne and Fred had a more interesting romance than the Tygra/Cheetara/Lion-O bull

[Youtube]AXss_zKnEPM[/Youtube]

Damn, Azula can sing.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 28, 2012)

Fred x Daphne are a 43 year old pairing, I certainly hope there would be some development there.


----------



## Palpatine (May 28, 2012)

Damn, the the hate this show gets is surprising. 

I don't know. I guess I don't expect much, so I'm usually not disappointed.


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Damn, the the hate this show gets is surprising.
> 
> I don't know. I guess I don't expect much, so I'm usually not disappointed.



The first two episodes were amazing.

The show does have some good points such as world building. Plus I like the background art.


----------



## Velocity (May 28, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Last season, Daphne and Fred had a more interesting romance than the Tygra/Cheetara/Lion-O bull
> 
> [Youtube]AXss_zKnEPM[/Youtube]
> 
> Damn, Azula can sing.



Oh my... Wow... Is that Scooby Doo any good?


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, Mystery Incorporated is great.

Warning, Velma is turned into an annoying, whiney, clingy bitch...that makes Shaggy's life hard as hell.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> This series is the very definition of mediocrity and then dropping into levels of bad.
> 
> Lion-O only had one lesson this entire show. That aesop was looking at the big picture. All the trials of Lion-O were basically there for him to look at the big picture. The fact that he didn't look at the Big Picture is what got him killed is what makes the punchline to a very bad joke.


 he is looking at the big picture now, since his trials he has been walking around like a boss



> Green Lantern, Young Justice, Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes, Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Legend of Korra all have gotten my interest more than Thundercats because they have better storylines.


 eh green lantern is hit and miss for me, when its good its good when its not its boring as hell.


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you seriously saying that toys are more important to the producers than is the television series? Are you saying that how popular a certain toy is shall determine the fate of a character ion the story? Why would they care more about toys that have no value to the story than about a story with depth, drama, and action? Thus far, this new series has given the audience a vast and complex world with a great variety of people and locations, so I fail to see what negative aspects it could possibly have. Bill Watterson, the author of _Calvin and Hobbes,_ greatly opposed the idea of merchandise, as he wished for his audience to focus on the actual story and not on items that did not directly relate to it. That is an example from which the writers of this series, and numerous other television series, could benefit by following. Also, imagine if George R.R. Martin, the author of _A Song of Ice and Fire,_ decided which characters in his series lived and which characters died by listening to popular opinion? His story would likely be nowhere near as awesome, tragic, and dramatic as it has been, thus far.


Yes, toys are more important. Mighty Max got cancelled because the toyline got cancelled. Transformers animated got cancelled. Terrasaur and Skorpanok got killed off from Beast Wars for the sake of toys. Shadow Raiders/ War Planets got cancelled because it didn't sell enough toys. Street Sharks got cancelled because of lack of toys. Extreme Dinosaurs got cancelled because of toys. Exosquad got cancelled due to lack of toy selling.


Making cartoons cost money. Do you think money just falls out of thin air? Mike and Bryan are lucky Nickolodean sponsored their idea.

Pokemon: The Anime, may have some great storylines, I almost cried when Butterfree left the show. However I know without a doubt that Pokemon is an 11 season long unending commercial. Digimon is a commercial. They want you to buy the game or buy the toys.

The original transformers series had dozens of characters that only appeared once for the sake of making toys.

Get it through you're head. Every single transformer movie, show and book exists for one purpose.

I'm not saying its a good thing, but without a toyline...things are very dark for Thundercats continuing.



> I have not been following _Scooby-Doo: Mystery Incorporated,_ but why have the story writers only now decided to have Velma feel attraction toward another character, when romance has never been a significant aspect of her character, before? And why is she attracted to Shaggy? Are the story writers simply attempting to deny rumors that she is homosexual?



Velma is Shaggy's clingy girlfriend in the series.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 29, 2012)

Well DDJ, I lived through the era of 80's Saturday morning cartoons and most of the shows that aired were developed to push toy lines and other merchandise. He-Man, GI Joe, Original Thundercats, Real Ghostbusters, M.A.S.K. ,etc.
That's how it was for a long time. A kid saw a toon on TV and then eventually asked their parents for the action figure, doll, or plush toy.

The industry pushed away from that for awhile but now it's more or less coming back. Kids like monsters so they'll love Ben 10. Strawberry Shortcake and My Little Pony? Hasbro wants to sell toys! Those are evergreen properties.


----------



## Pseudo (May 29, 2012)

Young Justice's toy line got cancelled awhile back. Honestly, I blame CN. The fans on tumblr are doing a better job promoting the show than they are. 

Green Lantern and Thundercats don't come anywhere close to Young Justice's online presence, so imagine how they're faring with the lack of promo CN gives them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2012)

Lol, sadly I have to agree with Ben Grimm and Superstarseven.  The cartoon are pretty much there to sale toys.  Hell, I lived through the 80's cartoon and the promotional onslot merchendising that came with it.  When a toyline goes bad in sales, it literally effects the chances greatly on whether or not the show gets a new season.  Anyone remember the recent He-man cartoon.  Some really good writing but when the toyline tanked, that was pretty much the death song for that series.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 29, 2012)

I have to say, I really enjoyed the 2003 He-Man remake/reboot.
It had no right being as good as it was considering how corny and cheesy the original is.

I honestly don't know but like anybody on the internet, my opinion matters-
Nick might have the idea that Korra will do well in DVD sales and judging from the failure of the Avatar toyline, that's what they're banking on.

I'd say the iTunes sales are a good indication that it'll do reasonably well on home video.


----------



## Pseudo (May 29, 2012)

I still can't believe Ben 10 is successful show.


----------



## Narutossss (May 29, 2012)

wait what Young justice toyline got canned? why is it still alive then? Personally I only started truly realizing how important toylines are when Sym bionic titan got canned because it didn't have a toyline oh and yeah ben 10 needs to die already.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 29, 2012)

Ben 10 just manages to hit everything that it's target audience likes.
To a 9 year old it's awesome and it doesn't get any better. The writers don't even need to worry about an overarching plot for an entire season, the show would do well if it stuck to a self contained episode format.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Ben 10 just manages to hit everything that it's target audience likes.
> To a 9 year old it's awesome and it doesn't get any better. The writers don't even need to worry about an overarching plot for an entire season, the show would do well if it stuck to a self contained episode format.



Just got back from the store.  Lol, I stopped by the toy isle just to see what was being promoted.  You have no idea how many Ben 10 items I saw, not to mention the Redikai, BeyBlade, Adventure Time, and Monsono toys there.  Add to the fact that there were still the Avengers line being sold I also saw toys for the Dark Knight Rises, GI Joe Retaliation, and Battleship toys added.  As for  Young Justice, I saw that in the clearance isle.


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2012)

Then there is Yu-Gi-Oh, the most commercial television show in the history of television.

They're playing the fucking game on the show itself. Its gotten to the point where they play the game while riding on motorcycles.

You read the Yu-Gi-Oh manga, they're nothing alike. The manga is just so much more badass.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 29, 2012)

Monsuno is another show developed by Man Of Action (Ben 10, Generator Rex)
I don't even need to see one episode but with those credentials, it has the potential to do well in toy sales.
Card games are still doing OK, right?

Rex was slightly more interesting than Ben 10 but it bit the dust awhile ago.


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Monsuno is another show developed by Man Of Action (Ben 10, Generator Rex)
> I don't even need to see one episode but with those credentials, it has the potential to do well in toy sales.
> Card games are still doing OK, right?
> 
> Rex was slightly more interesting than Ben 10 but it bit the dust awhile ago.



Monsuno is like Yu-gi-Oh and Beyblade having a baby together.

At least Pokemon has some decency to make it look like two animals honestly beating the crap out of each other. Pokemon is treated like a martial art in some aspects.

Digimon had more dignity and respect. Basically monsters fighting each other to save the world. There is no game aspect on the actual show.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Making cartoons cost money. Do you think money just falls out of thin air? Mike and Bryan are lucky Nickolodean sponsored their idea.



How do films in theaters make money? What about books, magazines, and video games? They do not rely upon merchandise for their funding, or at least not usually, so I fail to understand why television series must resort to such a tactic.

I am a consumer who places greater value on artistic integrity and a decent story than on marketing products other than the main medium of a franchise, so I believe that it is unfair that I, and other viewers who share my opinion, should suffer because the story writers are displeased over how well or poorly the merchandise from a franchise is selling.


----------



## Palpatine (May 30, 2012)

Why the hell did they keep calling it Ben 10?

I'm pretty sure he developed more than 10 forms after a while.


----------



## Glued (May 30, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How do films in theaters make money?



Box office sales.



> What about books,



sales



> magazines,



sales



> and video games?



sales.

Cartoons are different in that they exist in order to advertise for toys or dvd sales. Legend of Korra relies on DVD sales.



> They do not rely upon merchandise for their funding, or at least not usually, so I fail to understand why television series must resort to such a tactic.



Because you're a naive person. Do you really think Nickolodean or Cartoon Network give a shit about art. Look at cartoon history. The fact that Exosquad and Wing Commander Academy both got cancelled should tell you how much corporations care about art.



> They do not rely upon merchandise for their funding, or at least not usually, so I fail to understand why television series must resort to such a tactic.



Because they don't need merchandise, they make money directly. You pay for a book, you pay for a ticket, you pay for a magazine.

You fail to understand because you can't see that the end result is always the same, sales.


----------



## Glued (May 30, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Why the hell did they keep calling it Ben 10?
> 
> I'm pretty sure he developed more than 10 forms after a while.



Its a catchy nickname.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 30, 2012)

Shit, Sym-Bionic Titan got cancelled because it didn't have a toyline.

Also, I often forget about this show. Mainly because outside of the premiere and a few more episodes, the show has been pretty underwhelming.


----------



## The Big G (May 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjEdWTk1l9o[/YOUTUBE]

Yogurt explains it best


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

Urgh there is always the possibility that they decided to terminate their contract with (whatever company) in a favor of another company now that the season has ended.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Because you're a naive person. Do you really think Nickolodean or Cartoon Network give a shit about art. Look at cartoon history. The fact that Exosquad and Wing Commander Academy both got cancelled should tell you how much corporations care about art.



First, I do not appreciate being called _naive;_ I prefer the term "idealistic." I have been alive for twenty-four, nearly twenty-five, years, and would like to believe that I have a thorough understanding of how this world functions.

Second, where are the artists who focus on artistic integrity and "art for the sake of art?" If they are not at Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, or similar studios, where are they?

Third, I would like to cease discussing the toys or other merchandise of this series, and focus on its storyline, since that is to what this thread is dedicated, and about what we, the users of this forum, care, I hope.


----------



## Palpatine (May 30, 2012)

It's not always about merchandising. Sometimes it's about ratings.


----------



## Glued (May 30, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, I do not appreciate being called _naive;_ I prefer the term "idealistic." I have been alive for twenty-four, nearly twenty-five, years, and would like to believe that I have a thorough understanding of how this world functions.
> 
> *Second, where are the artists who focus on artistic integrity and "art for the sake of art?" If they are not at Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, or similar studios, where are they?
> *
> Third, I would like to cease discussing the toys or other merchandise of this series, and focus on its storyline, since that is to what this thread is dedicated, and about what we, the users of this forum, care, I hope.



I'm sure Mike and Bryan as well as Bruce Timm enjoy their art. But be honest, were talking about cartoons

A cartoon is not a one man job. It takes a lot of time, man power and effort to make a cartoon. People aren't going to waste that much of their life for the sake of art unless their being paid. The most fluid cartoons such as Disney movies are 24 frames a second. That is 24 pictures drawn by hand. Then when you get your average show 13 or 14 pictures a second. 

Now imagine a 22 minute episode. 

Now imagine 13 episodes a season.

Art for the sake of art in a cartoon, let me think about that. It doesn't exist except for episodes on youtube or newgrounds. Artists need to eat too.




The only thing about the storyline that I find perplexing is Mumm-ra's disgust with Atticus and Kaynar after he wiped out 3 inhabited planets for the sake of one sword. Atticus is shown to be a cannibal. However Kaynar hasn't really done anything. Atticus even considers Kaynar to be crazier than himself.

What exactly did Kaynar do to earn Mumm-ra's disgust and Atticus considering him to be insane.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> I'm sure Mike and Bryan as well as Bruce Timm enjoy their art. But be honest, were talking about cartoons
> 
> A cartoon is not a one man job. It takes a lot of time, man power and effort to make a cartoon. People aren't going to waste that much of their life for the sake of art unless their being paid. The most fluid cartoons such as Disney movies are 24 frames a second. That is 24 pictures drawn by hand. Then when you get your average show 13 or 14 pictures a second.
> 
> ...



Yes, that does make sense, so I shall concede to your wisdom on this subject, although I shall say that I myself am very fond of writing, and while most of what I have written thus far is poetry, I plan to eventually write my own epic fantasy series set in a medieval world that I plan to make as vast and as detailed as the worlds of _Lord of the Rings, The Wheel of Time,_ or _A Song of Ice and Fire,_ if I can ever find the time and motivation to do so. And if I ever do write this series that I plan to write, I shall post it online for everyone to read free of charge, such as on FanFiction.net or FictionPress.org, which shall free me of deadlines or editors and allow me to focus purely on telling the story rather than on merchandise and profits.



Ben Grimm said:


> The only thing about the storyline that I find perplexing is Mumm-ra's disgust with Atticus and Kaynar after he wiped out 3 inhabited planets for the sake of one sword. Atticus is shown to be a cannibal. However Kaynar hasn't really done anything. Atticus even considers Kaynar to be crazier than himself.
> 
> What exactly did Kaynar do to earn Mumm-ra's disgust and Atticus considering him to be insane.



Being that Mumm-Ra had no problem with destroying three entire planets, and annihilating billions of creatures in an instant, I imagine that his line about Addicus and Kaynar's actions being even more heinous than his was intended to simply demonstrate to the audience that they were really nasty and evil. As for Kaynar, he strongly implied that he killed eleven other prisoners simply because their presence annoyed him, and that he enjoyed doing so; that seems to be quite evil, to me.


----------



## Palpatine (May 31, 2012)

I'll be disappointed if Grune is gone for good.

He was one of my favorite things about this show.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 2, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I'll be disappointed if Grune is gone for good.
> 
> He was one of my favorite things about this show.



I find it odd that he has not even been mentioned since he was imprisoned in the Astral Plane, which is very unfortunate, in my mind.

I still am wondering about WilyKat and Wilkit's remaining family members; surely, they survived they fall of Thundera?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2012)

Today was a perfectn one and done episode.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2012)

5 episodes in and I love this show.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I find it odd that he has not even been mentioned since he was imprisoned in the Astral Plane, which is very unfortunate, in my mind.
> 
> I still am wondering about WilyKat and Wilkit's remaining family members; surely, they survived they fall of Thundera?



I didn't quite understand that. From some dialogue earlier in the show, it sounded like they had no family to go back to, but now it seems likely that their mother and her other kids should be fine.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, what else was he supposed to use if not humanity? Furryanity? Furryity?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2012)

I've missed the last two episodes. Waiting for on demand to update so I can watch them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Well, what else was he supposed to use if not humanity? Furryanity? Furryity?



Lion-O could have used a completely different word, or simply said something that had the same intention as what he actually said.


----------



## Glued (Jun 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, the newest episode was fairly exciting, but not the best that I have seen in this series.
> 
> When did WilyKat and WilyKit re-join the others? I was hoping to see them regroup, and their being introduced to Pumyra.
> 
> ...



The other animals and Mumm-ra conquered Third Earth. We never got to see what the locals look like and I'm guessing its humans.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> The other animals and Mumm-ra conquered Third Earth. We never got to see what the locals look like and I'm guessing its humans.



Yes, that certainly is possible, as I have often wondered why Third Earth is known by that name? Were there two other Earths in this universe before Third Earth was settled?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2012)

Such an awesome design 

also judging by this weeks summary i'm guessing well get vulture man


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2012)

Fuck yeah So far this 2 parter is allot better then the last one.


Fucking Vulture-man 

Fucking Feliner. 

Fucking City in the Sky. 

Fucking Morally questionable activity. :WOW


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 9, 2012)

Such language.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 9, 2012)

I missed about sixteen minutes of this so I'll catch up on it later.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2012)

I found the newest episode to be as impressive as I had hoped that it would be, and I see that my presumption about a highly-advanced civilization living in the sky was correct. Does anyone here believe that the birds in Avista are related to the birds who Addicus likely killed?

I noticed two instances where the birds were unwise in their practices: first, allowing an unidentified vessel to land in their city, even if it was heavily-guarded; and second, having a security console that gave a person an unlimited number of attempts to enter. A truly secure system would have given a person only two or three attempts before either triggering an alarm or blocking all access to the room for a certain duration, and wise aerial practices would have been to force the unidentified vessel to identify itself before it landed.

I noticed that the birds were very arrogant, and believed that Mumm-Ra would not be able to reach them. At this point in my life, in nearly every fantasy or science fiction series that I follow, where a certain nation or faction believes that the main antagonist cannot harm it, that antagonist almost certainly succeeds in attacking them, a notable instance of this situation being seen with the Cloud City of Bespin in _Star Wars._

I was not at all surprised that the birds refused to give the stone to the cats, so I now wonder how the cats shall obtain it? I imagine that Mumm-Ra shall attack Avista, and the city shall sustain massive damage in the battle, making it necessary for the birds to relinquish the stone to the cats, so that Lion-O can use it against Mumm-Ra?

Now, I wonder: to where did WilyKat and WilyKit go, and what sort of help shall they seek? Also, does Mumm-Ra have at least one of the stones, if Lion-O already has two, and the stone in Avista is the final one? And was anyone else displeased by the fact that Panthro has acrophobia (fear of heights)? I do, as that seriously undermines his status as perhaps the most badass of the currently-living Thundercats (Jaga and Claudus were very badass, as well, but they are both dead, now).

So, with only one episode of this season remaining, I am excited to see how it shall conclude, and if there shall be a second season. I can hardly wait for the next episode!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I noticed two instances where the birds were unwise in their practices: first, allowing an unidentified vessel to land in their city, even if it was heavily-guarded;


 they are to arrogant to believe that it would be a legitimate threat.



> and second, having a security console that gave a person an unlimited number of attempts to enter. A truly secure system would have given a person only two or three attempts before either triggering an alarm or blocking all access to the room for a certain duration, and wise aerial practices would have been to force the unidentified vessel to identify itself before it landed.


again arrogance but also clever, when you look at their internal security system, once you get past the first door easily, youll figure their just arrogant idiots, then the internal defenses will put you down like it did pumyra





> I was not at all surprised that the birds refused to give the stone to the cats, so I now wonder how the cats shall obtain it? I imagine that Mumm-Ra shall attack Avista, and the city shall sustain massive damage in the battle, making it necessary for the birds to relinquish the stone to the cats, so that Lion-O can use it against Mumm-Ra?


 more likely i believe the ship is gonna crash, ether via mummra taking it , or Vultar pulling a grune

N





> And was anyone else displeased by the fact that Panthro has acrophobia (fear of heights)? I do, as that seriously undermines his status as perhaps the most badass of the currently-living Thundercats (Jaga and Claudus were very badass, as well, but they are both dead, now).


 Naw its awesome, heights is a legitimate fear, and Panthro is a grounded individual, even even Mr. T AKA B.A was afraid of flying, at least it isn't some thing lame like snakes


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2012)

I forgot to mention earlier that I very much like the Thundercats' new vehicle, the _Feliner,_ although I am not fond of its name; surely, they could have named it the _"Thunderjet,"_ to match the _Thundertank,_ or something similar?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I forgot to mention earlier that I very much like the Thundercats' new vehicle, the Feliner, although I am not fond of its name; surely, they could have named it the "Thunderjet," to match the Thundertank, or something similar?



It wouldn't have been a call back to the original series (and vehicle) if they did that then.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> It wouldn't have been a call back to the original series (and vehicle) if they did that then.



So, they had a vehicle called the _Feliner_ in the first series, as well?


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2012)

Next episode in two days folks. 

On another note, although I thought there was a romantic plot tumor in the show; the last couple of several episode proved me wrong. Also I'm happy for Tygra X Cheetara, and applaud Lion-O X Pummyra. But damn that girl has a hair trigger temper. Hopefully, I'm right and the bird in "What Lies Above part 1" is the new incarnation of Vultureman from Thundercats and joins Mumm-ra.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, they had a vehicle called the _Feliner_ in the first series, as well?



Not that i recall.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Not that i recall.



In that case, what did Emperor Joker mean by his above statement?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, they had a vehicle called the _Feliner_ in the first series, as well?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, thank you very much.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2012)

Previews for next episode:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl7i6VgfXms&list=UUMTzOZCut2J05V83H1lS2Dw&index=2&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQi9NYMI7Q&list=UUMTzOZCut2J05V83H1lS2Dw&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


EDIT:

Sorry about that, here.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm thinking either Tygra or Pumyra will betray Lion-o.  I won't be too annoyed if it's Tygra, but i'll be pissed if it's Pumyra.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2012)

Please god let their be no betrayal from Pummyra. Please let it be Vultaire.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 15, 2012)

Dem trailers!


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> Please god let their be no betrayal from Pummyra. Please let it be Vultaire.


It said by a trusted ally, Vultaire isn't trusted, or an ally.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> It said by a trusted ally, Vultaire isn't trusted, or an ally.



it looks like Vultaire is fighting on their side against mumm-ra so it could be him.

Also

*HELP SAVE THIS SHOW!!*


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2012)

@Zen-Aku

I'm confident Thundercats 2011 will get another season. The second half  of season one is definitely choice compared to season one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2012)

a little show of solidarity never hurt.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

I signed the petition.


----------



## Glued (Jun 16, 2012)

if you really want the show to continue, go buy the toys.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

I am a grown man, the only toys i would ever buy are transformers


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> if you really want the show to continue, go buy the toys.



I am interested in the series proper, not any toys, which I consider to be mere distractions and side items compared to the series, which is the main focus of this franchise. However, I shall sign the petition to help keep this series alive.

As for any betrayal, I doubt that any Thundercat shall join Mumm-Ra, but I would not be surprised of Pumyra becomes consumed by her desire for vengeance, as happened with Sasuke from _Naruto_ or Maiev Shadowsong in _Warcraft._


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

Only two hours to go until It's time for Thundercats


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor Lion-O naive boy in a world full of tricks.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone currently watching the show?

All I can say is, damn!

DAMN

DAMN


DAMN


*DAAAAAAAAAAAMN*


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

Strangle that bitch goddammit.

STRANGLE HER!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol it is hard to respect Lion-o. His first love interest picks his brother his second love interest stabs him in the back and floats of with the antagonist.


----------



## Glued (Jun 16, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am interested in the series proper, not any toys, which I consider to be mere distractions and side items compared to the series, which is the main focus of this franchise. However, I shall sign the petition to help keep this series alive.



Well it doesn't matter what you think, this series was created to advertise toys. Its a fact, the company doesn't care whether you sign a petition or not.

Hey there is an online petition to bring back Roughnecks, will it work, hell no.

You want to make a difference, buy the toy.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 16, 2012)

inb4 is show gets cancelled........


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> inb4 is show gets cancelled........



NOOO

I NEED A SEASON 3 NOW MORE THEN EVER


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 16, 2012)

You aint gonna get one.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

Fuck Cartoon Network

They're the reason all good shows get canceled.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> You aint gonna get one.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm a cynic.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

@Ono

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 16, 2012)

If you assume the worst you wont be disappointed when the worst happens, and if the worst doesn't happen, you can take joy in the fact that you were wrong.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 16, 2012)

I hope we get a 2nd season. 

Last half-a-dozen episodes have been awesome.

And honestly the whole Pumyra betrayal seems REALLY out of left field. I mean when she said she served her King & Master I knew something was up. 

Bitch needs learn a lesson


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

In all seriousness the situation with Pumrya doesn't make sense in that she had her opportunity to kill Lion-O and she has had her moments where she didn't see completely coldblooded. I feel as though MumRa is influencing her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I feel as though MumRa is influencing her.



Well he is a Necromancer, and She is a Corpse/Wraith/specter thing

The animation during the Lion-o/Mumm-ra fight was great, overall a much better season ender then Green lantern had


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

My money is on Mumm-ra influencing Pummyra


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 16, 2012)

There's no other reasonable explanation. Unless Pumyra is legitimately mentally unbalanced, siding with the guy that just destroyed your home because you're mad that Lion-O didn't go down fighting is not a rational response.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> There's no other reasonable explanation. Unless Pumyra is legitimately mentally unbalanced, siding with the guy that just destroyed your home because you're mad that Lion-O didn't go down fighting is not a rational response.



well she did die.....the trauma of being crushed to death, slowly and painfully seems like a good excuse to me.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

@Zen-Aku

Okay, time out how can she blame Lion-O if she's already dead? Not to mention that what the hell would Lion-O be able to do considering the wounds Pummyra suffered?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Zen-Aku
> 
> Okay, time out how can she blame Lion-O if she's already dead? Not to mention that what the hell would Lion-O be able to do considering the wounds Pummyra suffered?



I'm not saying shes right in thinking that, i'm saying i can get how the trauma would conceivably lead her to operating on a fucked up train of logic, because what she went through was pretty horrific


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

@Zen-Aku

Yeah, I know you aren't I'm just pointing the flaw in Pummyra's logic. How dumb do you have to be to believe that someone could possibly do jackshit especially considering how quiet her voice was when she was reaching out to Lion's crew?

I'm curious if Lion-O will hold on to his promise of not being able to hurt Pummyra like when they faced off in "The Pit".


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Zen-Aku
> 
> Yeah, I know you aren't I'm just pointing the flaw in Pummyra's logic. How dumb do you have to be to believe that someone could possibly do jackshit especially considering how quiet her voice was when she was reaching out to Lion's crew?



well she would of been delirious, and seems like she was fading away, add that with the trauma of death, and i can see how she would have feelings of abandonment,and shes corrupted any way , she might as well run with that.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

@Zen-Aku

Yeah, seems understandable. Mumm ra definitely played on those feelings upon resurrecting her.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 16, 2012)

the reason for Pumyra's betrayal and how it went down was fucking stupid.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> the reason for Pumyra's betrayal and how it went down was fucking stupid.



Death and brainwashing in a show with magic is stupid


----------



## Glued (Jun 16, 2012)

Pummy-ra had plenty opportunities to stab Lion-O in the back, she didn't.

So Mumm-ra had her go to a slave pit controlled by rats, somehow got sold to dogs, became a gladiator, who ironically faced Lion-O in her hundredth match (the match that would set her free).

This is like the time when Virgil on Mighty Max was revealed to have been Skullmaster's tutor.

This is bullshit.

Even if it was planned by the writers, it was poorly executed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Pummy-ra had plenty opportunities to stab Lion-O in the back, she didn't.
> 
> So Mumm-ra had her go to a slave pit controlled by rats, somehow got sold to dogs, became a gladiator, who ironically faced Lion-O in her hundredth match (the match that would set her free).
> 
> ...



Yes because obviously their is no gain in holding onto your trump card 

also maybe you forgot, but Mumm-ra is a certifiable Magnificent bastard


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

Seems like the writers did the whole Pummyra is a traitor merely for shock value and hopes that the show will be renewed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2012)

Bender said:


> Seems like the writers did the whole Pummyra is a traitor merely for shock value and hopes that the show will be renewed.



see i don't believe that , in hindsight,not only dose it make sense but the signs where there.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2012)

@Zen-Aku

Yeah, true. I mean the whole suggesting to take the tech stone pointed out Pummyra was mentally unbalanced. The other Thundercats for all their flaws would never suggest such a thinig. I mean even though Tygra was a jerk I doubt he would ever suggest something to that degree.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Zen-Aku
> 
> Yeah, true. I mean the whole suggesting to take the tech stone pointed out Pummyra was mentally unbalanced. The other Thundercats for all their flaws would never suggest such a thinig. I mean even though Tygra was a jerk I doubt he would ever suggest something to that degree.



But that almost psychotic level of rage and violence has been consistent


----------



## Glued (Jun 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes because obviously their is no gain in holding onto your trump card
> 
> also maybe you forgot, but Mumm-ra is a certifiable Magnificent bastard



Except Mumm-ra sent an indestructible godzilla demon that neither the sword nor gauntlet of Lion-O could stop.

Plus the fact that that Pummy-ra was sold by the rats to the dogs. She worked in the mines where the sword of Plundarr already was and Mumm-ra didn't attempt to retrieve. she just happened to be on her hundredth fight the moment Lion-O and crew just got to the city.

Mumm-ra is a bastard, magnificent no.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2012)

My addiction to season finales lives on!!

So first thing mum-ra does after destroying thundara? 

"Spirits of Evil! Find me a HOOOOO!!"

And to think that Pumyra has been sucking on Mum-Ra dick for the entirety of season 1...

Ancients spirits of evil, transform this decaying form into "MUM-RA THE EVER-LIVING"-That must be the best viagra ever....


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Death and brainwashing in a show with magic is stupid



She's an zombie now. and the level of "brainwashing" is debatable.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Except Mumm-ra sent an indestructible godzilla demon that neither the sword nor gauntlet of Lion-O could stop.


and?



> Plus the fact that that Pummy-ra was sold by the rats to the dogs. She worked in the mines where the sword of Plundarr already was and Mumm-ra didn't attempt to retrieve.


 sounds to me like he sent her to the mines to retrieve it, but didn't anticipate the rats selling her, but since the cats were heading her way any way decided to use that



> she just happened to be on her hundredth fight the moment Lion-O and crew just got to the city.


that just seems like  a cocidence, which happens in media, especially cartoons


----------



## Starrk (Jun 17, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> This is like the time when Virgil on Mighty Max was revealed to have been Skullmaster's tutor.



Goddamnit I loved that show.

I know it was just a way to capitalize on the toy sets, but I loved that damn show.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2012)

Norman was the most bad ass Cartoon character ever.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 17, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> My addiction to season finales lives on!!
> 
> So first thing mum-ra does after destroying thundara?
> 
> ...



XD



DemonDragonJ said:


> While it remains to be seen if this series shall ever achieve the status and popularity of its predecessor, I definitely believe that it had a more consistent storyline and was far more serious and less campy in its overall tone. What does everyone else say? Do you believe that there shall be another season, do you believe that this series was less campy and more serious than the original, and will this series eventually become as popular as did the original series?



There should be another season to tie up loose ends.

I don't see it getting to 3+ seasons though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> There should be another season to tie up loose ends.
> 
> I don't see it getting to 3+ seasons though.



Why do you believe that? Is this series not sufficiently popular to have a third season?


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you believe that? Is this series not sufficiently popular to have a third season?



I'm not sure on what direction it will go after the latest episode.

The series had a strong start but lately it feels to me that the quality has
dwindled. Pumyra's reveal to be a traitor since the beginning (is she and mumm-ra in a relationship? that kiss/'beloved' comment...) as a plot twist was  too convenient to take seriously:



Ben Grimm said:


> Plus the fact that that Pummy-ra was sold by the rats to the dogs. She worked in the mines where the sword of Plundarr already was and Mumm-ra didn't attempt to retrieve. she just happened to be on her hundredth fight the moment Lion-O and crew just got to the city.



Lion-O can't catch a break.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 18, 2012)

Just saw part 2 of the bird city episode.

Didn't expect Pumyra to double cross Lion-O.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 19, 2012)

Lion-o is learning the most important lessons the hard way.

never trust a Vag.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 19, 2012)

To be fair, I found her apparent "loyalty" to Lion-O to be really unconvincing.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2012)

@Palpatine

Huh, how so bro? I can believe Pummyra's char devel was all for naught since it's revealed that she's Mumm-ra's bitch. 


Poor Lion-O is officially a cosmic play thing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2012)

Bender said:


> Poor Lion-O is officially a cosmic play thing.



I am certain that everything shall work out for Lion-O in the end, as it would be too cruel for him to not have a happy ending, after everything that he has endured.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 21, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Palpatine
> 
> Huh, how so bro? I can believe Pummyra's char devel was all for naught since it's revealed that she's Mumm-ra's bitch.
> 
> ...



Somehow it felt insincere. It could be that she was just a hothead.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 22, 2012)

Sign this if you can.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 22, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sign this if you can.



I have, but will doing so actually help? I do not wish to revisit the subject of merchandise, but how do television series aimed at older audiences make their money? Series such as _Bones, Fringe, CSI,_ or the television adaptation of _A Song of Ice and Fire_ are not likely to have any action figures or similar associated merchandise, so how do they gain sufficient financial revenue to pay the staff of the series to continue to produce it?


----------



## Glued (Jun 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have, but will doing so actually help? I do not wish to revisit the subject of merchandise, but how do television series aimed at older audiences make their money? Series such as _Bones, Fringe, CSI,_ or the television adaptation of _A Song of Ice and Fire_ are not likely to have any action figures or similar associated merchandise, so how do they gain sufficient financial revenue to pay the staff of the series to continue to produce it?



Ratings and commercials.

Do you know how Coke or McDonalds gets a commercial. They pay the network to run their add during the show.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 22, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ratings and commercials.
> 
> Do you know how Coke or McDonalds gets a commercial. They pay the network to run their add during the show.



Then why can this series not use the same tactic? Why must they sell cheap plastic action figures that the intended viewers (boys ages 11 to 12) shall likely not keep for longer than several weeks to several months?


----------



## Glued (Jun 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Then why can this series not use the same tactic? Why must they sell cheap plastic action figures that the intended viewers (boys ages 11 to 12) shall likely not keep for longer than several weeks to several months?



Maybe this show also has low ratings.

And why would anyone put an ad in a show with low ratings?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Maybe this show also has low ratings.
> 
> And why would anyone put an ad in a show with low ratings?



Why does this series have low ratings? I find that it has a dramatic and well-developed story , interesting characters, and spectacular art and animation, plus, it carries the name of _"Thundercats."_ It is part of a great legacy that started several decades ago, for the original series, from what I have observed, was, and still is, tremendously popular in western culture, and this new series continues its story, at least in spirit. The original series lasted for over one-hundred episodes, despite its very campy nature, so why would this series, which is far more serious in its tone, not be as popular or successful as its predecessor?


----------



## Glued (Jun 23, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why does this series have low ratings? I find that it has a dramatic and well-developed story , interesting characters, and spectacular art and animation, plus, it carries the name of _"Thundercats."_ It is part of a great legacy that started several decades ago, for the original series, from what I have observed, was, and still is, tremendously popular in western culture, and this new series continues its story, at least in spirit. The original series lasted for over one-hundred episodes, despite its very campy nature, so why would this series, which is far more serious in its tone, not be as popular or successful as its predecessor?



Because the entire series is pretty pretentious. It tries to be smart when it isn't. Sure it introduces concepts such as poverty, life, slavery, death, humanity, revenge...but all of that is pretty much surface. Wilykit and Kat grew up in poverty, but they can't even kill an animal for food. The problem with Thundercats is that it attempted to do an overarching plot and failed miserably. Lion-O as a character didn't really develop. Episode 1 and 2 Lion-O was awesome, then it all came to a crash. Lion-O the entire first half of the season had one aesop, to look at the big picture...then he got killed because he didn't look at the big picture. Tygra is somehow a better flyer than all of the birds in avista despite one day of experience. Jaga could have told Grune and Panthro the location of the book of omens, but didn't which is a plot hole. Lion-O defeated the Swordsmen, but he never showed his skills afterwards from beating the swrodsmen. Pummyra could have killed Lion-O in the arena and taken his stones right then and there. Gargoyles, Roughnecks, Avatar, Spectacular Spider-man, Exosquad, Invasion America, Young Justice all have overarching plots as well, but they did it much better than Thundercats. 

The only thing good about this series is the background art and the universe of Third Earth.

I like Avengers EMH, YJ, LOK and Green Lantern better than this series. Hell I like MLP better than this series. Hell, even the new Scooby doo Mystery Inc is better. I respect Professor Pericles's intelligence from Scooby Doo than I respect Mumm-ra. You know what Pericles is, a canary. Its pretty sad when a canary has shown more intelligence in plotting and planning than a thousand year old mummified warlord

Don't get me wrong I loved the Usaji Yojimbo, Miyazaki, Godzilla and Moby Dick references.

There are times when it overdoes shit. For example in Western animation there isn't a lot of kissing scene unless its disney. In a single episode Panthera kissed Leo three times. Enough already...we get, were not that dumb. And how many times has Mumm-Ra bragged about the Sword of Plundaar>Sword of Omens.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 23, 2012)

The reruns that were supposed to air got axed at the last minute, so i think it's probably cancelled.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2012)

@Hollow'd Heart

THAT SHIT IS GAAAAAAAAAAAY

Fuck you Cartoon Network. 

EDIT:

Only 599 more signatures left for that petition.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2012)

To be honest this show deserves to get cancelled. I wouldn't mind it getting one more season however sloppy writing should not be rewarded. Individually some episodes were actually pretty decent however there was little development. The character would make progress, appear to learn something etc. then in the very next episode all is forgotten. 

It is as though there's a bunch of different writers who fail to communicate with one another.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, all of those points are very valid, and I do hope that, if there is another season of this series, its writers can learn from the mistakes that they have made and provide a more consistent and properly-emotional story.



Hollow'd Heart said:


> The reruns that were supposed to air got axed at the last minute, so i think it's probably cancelled.



That is very unfortunate, indeed, as a project as ambitious as this should not be abandoned, especially with so much story left to tell.



Gunners said:


> To be honest this show deserves to get cancelled. I wouldn't mind it getting one more season however sloppy writing should not be rewarded. Individually some episodes were actually pretty decent however there was little development. The character would make progress, appear to learn something etc. then in the very next episode all is forgotten.
> 
> It is as though there's a bunch of different writers who fail to communicate with one another.



Yes, despite my wish that that was not so, it does seem to me that this may be occurring in this series. I do not understand how the _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ franchise, which was created only within the past decade, is currently performing better than is a remake of a series that has been well-established for nearly three decades, that has a massive cult following, and is very popular and influential in western culture. Does anyone else find that to be slightly unusual?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Come on Green Lantern is not better then Thundercats


----------



## Glued (Jun 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh Come on Green Lantern is not better then Thundercats



Look at the big picture, look at the big picture, look at the...oh shit Lion-O died because he didn't look at the Big Picture. Its like a bad joke.

Green Lantern on the other other hand pulled off a successful arc storytelling better than Thundercats. And the yellow rocks have been shown on two occasions to be able to nullify the green lantern powers and drive people wearing them into insanity. I'm ready for the sinestro corps.

Aya grew as a character from a simple machine. Kilowog was able to find love even after the destruction of his planet and the loss of his family. Razor was able to move on from his guilt and chose to save Aya over taking his revenge.

Yeah its a bit repetitive how Kilowog gets his butt kicked all the time. Also it was dumb how Atrocitus revealed his crimes to Razor when Razor was holding a red ring. Hal is boring, bland and generic as usual. 

Its still better than Thundercatss



Hollow'd Heart said:


> The reruns that were supposed to air got axed at the last minute, so i think it's probably cancelled.


Wow even the reruns are getting cancelled


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2012)

So, is there currently the risk that this series may end with its storyline unresolved, its mysteries unsolved, and its questions unanswered? That would be a great tragedy, in my mind; surely, the writers of the series shall not wish to leave this series without a proper conclusion and the audience in a state of suspense? I have seen far too many series end in such a manner, most notably _Reboot_ and the _Teen Titans_ animated series, both of which were excellent examples of western animation, in my mind, and I hope that this series can avoid the fate that they suffered.


----------



## Glued (Jun 24, 2012)

Teen Titans ended metaphorically. Beast Boy finally met Terra, but she wasn't the Terra he had always known. The place where they ate closed down. Things change. That's all there is to say about it.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh Come on Green Lantern is not better then Thundercats


Green Lantern is better than Thundercats......... by far.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Teen Titans ended metaphorically. Beast Boy finally met Terra, but she wasn't the Terra he had always known. The place where they ate closed down. Things change. That's all there is to say about it.



Yes, but that was one of the most inconclusive, soul-crushing, and mind-screwing endings that I had ever seen; a new monster appeared without warning or explanation, it was never actually confirmed if the blonde girl was Terra, Slade appeared again without any explanation, and the entire tone of that episode was dark and depressing. I personally believe that the series should have ended after the its fourth season, but since a fifth season was made, it should have ended with _Titans Together,_ as that episode would have been the perfect conclusion to that series, in my mind. I really hope that this new _Thundecrats_ series can avoid that fate, as I believe that it is too awesome of a series to be left unfinished.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 25, 2012)

Never bothered watching Green Lantern. It looked kind of stupid to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> The reruns that were supposed to air got axed at the last minute, so i think it's probably cancelled.



Dammit, I was hoping on catching up on some of the episodes that I missed. 




DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but that was one of the most inconclusive, soul-crushing, and mind-screwing endings that I had ever seen; a new monster appeared without warning or explanation, it was never actually confirmed if the blonde girl was Terra, Slade appeared again without any explanation, and the entire tone of that episode was dark and depressing. I personally believe that the series should have ended after the its fourth season, but since a fifth season was made, it should have ended with _Titans Together,_ as that episode would have been the perfect conclusion to that series, in my mind. I really hope that this new _Thundecrats_ series can avoid that fate, as I believe that it is too awesome of a series to be left unfinished.



Technically, the Titans Go comic series addressed that issue on the girl being Terra as her bother appears in one issue and ends up with him and BeastBoy coming to terms that she is no longer the girl they knew.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Technically, the Titans Go comic series addressed that issue on the girl being Terra as her bother appears in one issue and ends up with him and BeastBoy coming to terms that she is no longer the girl they knew.



I have not read the _Teen Titans: Go!_ comic series, but if it addresses that issue, that is very good, but it still would have been nice for the issue to have been resolved in the actual television series.


----------



## Sirius B (Jun 25, 2012)

Is this show really cancelled?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 25, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Look at the big picture, look at the big picture, look at the...oh shit Lion-O died because he didn't look at the Big Picture. Its like a bad joke.
> 
> Green Lantern on the other other hand pulled off a successful arc storytelling better than Thundercats. And the yellow rocks have been shown on two occasions to be able to nullify the green lantern powers and drive people wearing them into insanity. I'm ready for the sinestro corps.
> 
> ...



Come on no, The Show about a intergalactic Space farer, with a weapon that can do almost any thing he can imagine, and has enough power to nuke a planet, ended with the lamest Fist fight i have ever seen. Green lantern sucks


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2012)

If we're going to pit Thundercats 2011 against Green Lantern tv series, Thundercats definitely comes out on top. In GL the animation sucks ass and is just so lame.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Bender can you remember when you were trying to argue that Thundercats was better than Avatar?

Also Green Lantern is superior to Thundercats, the point isn't even worth arguing. It like trying to argue that Justin Beiber 'music' is superior to Mozart's. Regardless of the fact that they're in different genres one is significantly more superior than the other that it does not really matter.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 26, 2012)

so has this been officially cancelled yet


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> so has this been officially cancelled yet



I sincerely hope that it has not been cancelled, as it has too many unresolved plot lines at this point in time, as I have said before.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm hoping for at least a short season just to resolve some of the plot lines and give the show a good resolution/finale.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm telling you it's not looking good for this show, it's most likely going to get canned.... that's when I come back in and laugh at none you goons not buying the toys and instead signing a dumbass petition that the creators don't give a darn about.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 26, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

these hackers should give up on these bots, it's so damn obvious


----------



## Glued (Jul 2, 2012)

Bender said:


> If we're going to pit Thundercats 2011 against Green Lantern tv series, Thundercats definitely comes out on top. In GL the animation sucks ass and is just so lame.



I aint a fan of Cgi, but at least GL was able to pull together a proper arc story.

In the episode where Lion-O died, when Mumm-Ra's trio captured the Thundercats. Panthro disappeared and then reappeared with chains on his hands. So you have no right to talk about bad animation.



Zen-aku said:


> Come on no, The Show about a intergalactic Space farer, with a weapon that can do almost any thing he can imagine, and has enough power to nuke a planet, ended with the lamest Fist fight i have ever seen. Green lantern sucks



The only person that would be planet buster on Green Lantern would be Mogo.

Saint Walker punching out battlecruisers with his barehands is fucking awesome.
Carol Telling Hall to talk to the hand and smacking him upside head with a giant purple hand is awesome.
Bith Roc >>>>>> Tookit when it comes to slimey two-timing con artists.

Yeah, Hal is boring, but at least he's more consistent than Lion-O.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 5, 2012)

Have online petitions ever even worked?

I'm not even being sarcastic. I just wanna know.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Have online petitions ever even worked?
> 
> I'm not even being sarcastic. I just wanna know.



Toonami, the Mass effect extended cut, a bunch of tv shows that got saved


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 5, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I'm telling you it's not looking good for this show, it's most likely going to get canned.... that's when I come back in and laugh at none you goons not buying the toys and instead signing a dumbass petition that the creators don't give a darn about.



I do not care about the toys, as I am an adult who does not have time to use such items, so how can I financially support the franchise if I am not interested in its toys?


----------



## Glued (Jul 5, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not care about the toys, as I am an adult who does not have time to use such items, so how can I financially support the franchise if I am not interested in its toys?



Buy the poster.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not care about the toys, as I am an adult who does not have time to use such items, so how can I financially support the franchise if I am not interested in its toys?



Buy the toys for your nieces, nephews, younger cousins etc.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 5, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I'm telling you it's not looking good for this show, it's most likely going to get canned.... that's when I come back in and laugh at none you goons not buying the toys and instead signing a dumbass petition that the creators don't give a darn about.



The creators? It's the execs at Cartoon Network that have any say in a show getting renewed or not. Also when it concerns a show with pre-established characters, there aren't creators. There are Developers/Executive Producers.


----------



## Glued (Jul 5, 2012)

Tobin Wolf created the Thundercats, he died in 1999


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 23, 2012)

With everyone here worrying about the status of this series, I searched online, and found these two results, which state that this series shall last for 52 episodes; i.e., two seasons of 26 episodes each. Of course, both of those posts are an entire year old at this point, but they still give me some hope for this situation, as the art director said that the series would last for 52 episodes, so I cannot imagine that whoever has the most authority over this series would want to make his words untrue.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2012)

Sad to say it's .


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2012)

It got what it deserved. In all seriousness I wouldn't have minded another season in order to conclude the 'story' but at the same time garbage shouldn't be rewarded. If the series was a financial success it'd encourage producers to rehash old franchises knowing that no effort is needed as the name alone will sell.

 to cancelled in less than a year.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, can't say I am at all surprised. 



I didn't even make it up to the "really bad" episodes.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Well, can't say I am at all surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even make it up to the "really bad" episodes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sad to say it's .



FUUUUUCK!

Shit Like Green Lantern, Johnny Test, Mad, And Ultimate Spider-man Will drag on But Good Shit gets canceled

Why dose every thing i love Die!


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]

FUCK YOU CARTOON NETWORK! FUCK YOU!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sad to say it's .



Well that's horrible to hear.  I was hoping for at least a special of sorts to give some resolution on how the final episode ended.

It's freaking He-man (2000 series) all over again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that's horrible to hear.  I was hoping for at least a special of sorts to give some resolution on how the final episode ended.
> 
> It's freaking* He-man (2000 series)* all over again.



Thanks for reminding me of that too


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2012)

This is most tragic news, indeed; a new incarnation of an iconic series, one that discards the campy nature of the original in favor of a story that is much more serious and coherent, has been cancelled. I believe that this music here is most appropriate for this news:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyFyAqLtHq8[/YOUTUBE]
Now, however, in addition to my feelings of sorrow, I also am both angry and perplexed, as is usually the case when someone experiences great loss.

How could this series be cancelled? It started with such great promise and potential, and seemed certain to do well, plus, it bore the name of _"Thundercats,"_ a franchise that was immensely popular and influential when it originated; I thought that that alone would ensure the success of this franchise. I find it to be both puzzling, and insulting, that the original series, which was very campy and corny, lasted for over one-hundred episodes, yet this series, which was far more series and coherent, lasted for only twenty-six episodes; how does that make any sense? Even worse, such crude and vulgar series as _Family Guy_ and _South Park_ are still active, yet this series, with its more mature and involved plot, is not; how is that possible? And what about Dan Norton saying that the series would last for fifty-two episodes? Where are the other twenty-six?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, they did have a lot of problematic stuff (the "love potion" ep for example.)


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

i blame cartoon network they have been killing good shows for years


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2012)

The most annoying part is that it gets more viewers than Green Lantern.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish there was a cat nearby me that I could strangle to take my anger out on.  Or some fly that I could swat over and over again. THIS IS FUCKING RIDICULOUS! 


P.S. Don't talk shit about Johnny Test ZA. I like that show.


----------



## Soranushi (Sep 1, 2012)

_I wasn't overly fond of the new Thundercats, but I did like it and was often entertained every week....so I am somewhat disappointed by the news of it's cancellation.

Well, it's been a decent run, but Farewell new Thundercats you will be missed..._


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 1, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I'm telling you it's not looking good for this show, it's most likely going to get canned.... that's when I come back in and laugh at none you goons not buying the toys and instead signing a dumbass petition that the creators don't give a darn about.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

better than avatar they said, better than green lantern they said, sign the petition they said, I'm too old to buy the toys they said


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2012)

@Furious George

The only reason there was some suckage on Thundercats 2011 was because there was too much retarded emphasis on Lion-O/Cheetara/Tygra love triangle. Had that not been a central theme things would've been peachy keechy.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Furious George
> 
> The only reason there was some suckage on Thundercats 2011 was because there was too much retarded emphasis on Lion-O/Cheetara/Tygra love triangle. Had that not been a central theme things would've been peachy keechy.



Eh, I disagree. 

We could argue that this show wouldn't have been cancelled so quickly if this wasn't CN... but the thing about that is CN is probably the only major cartoon-oriented network that would have given this show a chance (people underestimate CN's tendency to bank on projects that won't work.) in the first place. No way Nick or Disney would have touched this. 

Who exactly was ThunderCats target audience? Couldn't be the nostalgic old fans because this reboot was far too different from the original to hold them. People who were riding the hype train quickly jumped off when they realized there wasn't much to this cartoon beyond some really quality artwork. Preteens would not be interested in the more adult themes to some of the episodes and adults would realize that those adult themes were handled in the most clumsy and pretentious ways. 

ThunderCats got cancelled because it didn't know who it was talking to. The shows that are still on the air that are admittedly not as good as this show at least have a demographic in mind. Let's not pretend that its some big mystery why this got canned and that we were all blindsided by it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2012)

@Furious George

It did target the nostalgic old 80's Thundercats fans. However, even they can agree that romantic subplot made it difficult for their attention to be held when a lot of it focused too much of Lion-O/Cheetara/Tygra. The season premiere held so much awesome because of shout outs to Larry Kenny's Thundercats call and awesomeness. If the nostalgic audience was nowhere to be seen as a result of how absent much of the win back then, then of course it's going to receive cancellation. Also since that was missing today's CN audience lost interest.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 1, 2012)

Of course it initially tried to hold viewers with nostalgia. I'm just saying that it didn't work... so I think we are sort of agreeing? 

What I'm saying though is the problem didn't start with the love triangle. One misstep isn't going to get an entire series canned IF a demographic is already sold on the series. That's how shows like The Simpsons keep getting renewed even though they jumped the shark far more times than ThunderCats.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2012)

@Furious George

Somewhat we're agreeing.

Trust me, it was more than the nostalgia not working. If it was then Toonami (which is currently running) would be canceled in a heart beat. It's more to do with the pacing as well as the romantic triangle.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Furious George said:


> What I'm saying though is the problem didn't start with the love triangle. One misstep isn't going to get an entire series canned IF a demographic is already sold on the series. *That's how shows like The Simpsons keep getting renewed even though they jumped the shark far more times than ThunderCats.*



Yes, that is such an injustice, is it not (I actually am fond of _The Simpsons,_ but most certainly not _Family Guy_ or _South Park)?_ And what about _Avatar: the Legend of Korra?_ That series, from Cartoon Network's greatest competitor, Nickelodeon, is immensely popular and has been renewed for a second season, while this series has not been renewed, which is very odd, when one considers that the first season of _A:LoK_ ended very conclusively, and did not leave any unresolved plot lines, while the first season of this series left numerous unresolved plot lines, the existence of which is very frustrating to me.

Therefore, on that subject, now that this series is apparently canceled, I wish to write a list of all the unresolved plot lines that shall never be resolved, for the sake of posterity.

*1: the battle against Mumm-Ra and the fate of Third Earth.* Will the Thundercats defeat Mumm-Ra and save Third Earth, or will Mumm-Ra triumph and dominate everything?

*2: the location, and nature, of the final power stone.* One power stone still remains, and its current location, and the exact narure of its pwoers, are both still unknown. I believe that it is safe to say that the final stone shall be the most important factor in the war, and that whoever obtains it shall likely be the victor.

*3: Mumm-Ra's origin story.* While some of Mumm-Ra's past has been shown, I would very much like to learn about his origins, and how he came to be the person whom he is now. I myself believe that he was originally a mortal who sought ultimate power and immortality, a quest that eventually warped and twisted his body into the "decayed from" that everyone knows (similar to Emperor Palpatine in _Star Wars_ or Voldemort in _Harry Potter)._

*4: Lynx-O and Bengali.* Will they every appear in this new series? Lynx-O had a cameo in the first episode, and then apparently died, but since he was a major character in the original series, I would expect him to be such in this series, as well. And the fact that Bengali never appeared was also very unfortunate.

*5: WilyKat and WilyKit's family.* Are they still alive? If they are, where are they now? And will the entire family ever be reunited?

*6: the City of El-Dara.* The Wilys are seeking the legendary city of gold and wealth, but it has never been mentioned by any character except them and their parents, so is it still important to the plot? Perhaps that is where the final stone is located?

*7: Tygra's apparent importance.* The Ancient Spirits of Evil hinted that Tygra would play a key role in defeating them, if he were allowed to live, so I very much would like to learn more about that. And I do not consider him breaking the curse upon the Tiger Clan, and end the Spirits' influence over them, to be a true defeat, as Mumm-Ra still invoked their power after that event; a true defeat shall be destroying them utterly.

*8: Lion-O's relationship with Pumyra.* With the revelation that Pumyra is working for Mumm-Ra, I wonder what shall happen to her. Will she redeem herself and live happily ever after with Lion-O, or will she remain hateful to the end and force him to kill her (as a side not, has anyone noticed that Lion-O has had terrible luck with women in this seres? Cheetara eventually chose Tygra over him, and Pumyra chose Mumm-Ra over him; he cannot catch a break, can he)?

What does everyone else say? Have I missed any unresolved plot lines? Do you believe that there is any chance at all of this series ever being renewed? And if not, what is the best way to remember and honor it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Bender said:


> The only reason there was some suckage on Thundercats 2011 was because there was too much retarded emphasis on Lion-O/Cheetara/Tygra love triangle. Had that not been a central theme things would've been peachy keechy.



In that case, how do you explain how the massive emphasis on the love triangle between Korra, Mako, and Asami in _The Legend of Korra_ did not detract from that series or cause it to be cancelled?


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 3, 2012)

Can't say that I'm surprised at the cancellation news but at least give it one final season or a movie to wrap things up?



DemonDragonJ said:


> has anyone noticed that Lion-O has had terrible luck with women in this seres? *Cheetara eventually chose Tygra over him, and Pumyra chose Mumm-Ra over him; he cannot catch a break*, can he)?
> 
> What does everyone else say? Have I missed any unresolved plot lines? Do you believe that there is any chance at all of this series ever being renewed? And if not, what is the best way to remember and honor it?



I think there are a few more plot lines but ^that needs to be addressed. 

It's similar to what I thought about dean venture from the venture bros. if it didn't get renewed for additional seasons. The chances of him getting anyone is still slim but miracles can happen.



DemonDragonJ said:


> And what about _Avatar: the Legend of Korra?_ That series, from Cartoon Network's greatest competitor, Nickelodeon, is immensely popular and has been renewed for a second season, while this series has not been renewed, which is very odd, when one considers that the first season of _A:LoK_ ended very conclusively, and did not leave any unresolved plot lines, while the first season of this series left numerous unresolved plot lines, the existence of which is very frustrating to me.





> In that case, how do you explain how the massive emphasis on the love triangle between Korra, Mako, and Asami in The Legend of Korra did not detract from that series or cause it to be cancelled?



The romance did detract from the series for me at times (and I'm betting for a few others as well) but even if the first season of LoK wasn't as conclusive, more than likely it still would have been renewed.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2012)

New episodes announced!

*Spoiler*: __ 






Zen-aku said:


> FUUUUUCK!
> 
> Shit Like *Green Lantern*, Johnny Test, Mad, And Ultimate Spider-man Will drag on But Good Shit gets canceled
> 
> Why dose every thing i love Die!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> New episodes announced!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Curse you, Gunners! You raised my hopes for a brief, fleeting moment! 

And curse you, Cartoon Network, for renewing _Green Lantern_ and _Young Justice,_ but not _Thundercats!_ Why must your torment your audience in such a manner?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Thundercats Is Coming home To Toonami, A Fain Light of Hope in a Sea of darkness.


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

Since Zen necroed the thread, might as well make this comment.  In spite of the show being cancelled, I decided to try watching episodes that I had missed.  I started with "Forest of the Magi-Oar" (though I have seen some episodes after it, such as The Trials of Lion-O and Native Son).  Bad idea.  

That episode was a poorly-written turd of misguided environmentalist propaganda.  Let me get this straight.  You're telling me the reason the Magi-Oar are evil is because they made a paper mill.  REALLY?  Paper mills are evil now?  Well, I guess our world would be a lot better off without paper mills...wait, no it wouldn't be.

I'm not saying that the over-exploitation of natural resources such as forests is not an issue in our real world.  The way the episode approached the issue was dumb as a rock.  The problem is not that extensive deforestation could result in the forest eventually being destroyed, oh no.  The paper mill we see isn't even big enough to really make a difference considering how large the forest is.  No, the trees are "alive" and cutting them down to use at the paper mill is causing "suffering".  Give me a frickin break.

The resolution to the problem is embarrassingly childish, as well.  Is a real-world solution used, such as maybe cutting back on the mill's production while being sure to plant new trees as they are harvested for paper?  No.  The Magi-Oar are just plain evil, the giant bird creature is good,  and the solution is to shut down the paper mill entirely.

On a side note, it was amusing to notice that the voice actor for the giant bird creature was the same as Wan Shi Tong the Knowledge Spirit, who took the form of a giant owl, from Avatar: The Last Airbender.



DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, how do you explain how the massive emphasis on the love triangle between Korra, Mako, and Asami in _The Legend of Korra_ did not detract from that series or cause it to be cancelled?



Legend of Korra's first twelve episodes were much more exciting and had better quality storytelling in general than the first twelve episodes of Thundercats, regardless of the romance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Oman said:


> Since Zen necroed the thread, might as well make this comment.  In spite of the show being cancelled, I decided to try watching episodes that I had missed.  I started with "Forest of the Magi-Oar" (though I have seen some episodes after it, such as The Trials of Lion-O and Native Son).  Bad idea.
> 
> That episode was a poorly-written turd of misguided environmentalist propaganda.  Let me get this straight.  You're telling me the reason the Magi-Oar are evil is because they made a paper mill.  REALLY?  Paper mills are evil now?  Well, I guess our world would be a lot better off without paper mills...wait, no it wouldn't be.



Umm no, The paper mill was a good, thin when it was used responsibly and the big bird only got mad after they grew greedy and abused the forest and the powers the trees granted them. It wasn't making paper is bad,it was greed is bad, and that their needs to be balance.

Further more the bird even when its true nature was revealed, was still written and portrayed as a overzealous prick.


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Umm no, The paper mill was a good, thin when it was used responsibly and the big bird only got mad after they grew greedy and abused the forest and the powers the trees granted them. It wasn't making paper is bad,it was greed is bad, and that their needs to be balance.
> 
> Further more the bird even when its true nature was revealed, was still written and portrayed as a overzealous prick.



The bird got mad that they built the paper mill at all.  It was just fine with them -- until they built the mill.  And ultimately the bird was treated by the writers as "good", that's why the Sword of Omens couldn't be used on it after all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Oman said:


> The bird got mad that they built the paper mill at all.  It was just fine with them -- until they built the mill.  And ultimately the bird was treated by the writers as "good", that's why the Sword of Omens couldn't be used on it after all.



It wasn't the one at fault in the conflict, but he wasn't  "good".


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2012)

Oman said:


> Since Zen necroed the thread, might as well make this comment.  In spite of the show being cancelled, I decided to try watching episodes that I had missed.  I started with "Forest of the Magi-Oar" (though I have seen some episodes after it, such as The Trials of Lion-O and Native Son).  Bad idea.
> 
> That episode was a poorly-written turd of misguided environmentalist propaganda.  Let me get this straight.  You're telling me the reason the Magi-Oar are evil is because they made a paper mill.  REALLY?  Paper mills are evil now?  Well, I guess our world would be a lot better off without paper mills...wait, no it wouldn't be.
> 
> ...



Well, this sounds terrible. Never saw this episode either. But this.... 



This BS told me everything I needed to know about this show's idea of thought-provoking and mature themes.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2012)

People thought it would surpass Avatar  can't even say 'nice try'.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Well, this sounds terrible. Never saw this episode either. But this....
> 
> 
> 
> This BS told me everything I needed to know about this show's idea of thought-provoking and mature themes.



Don't dis the Petelars that episode was great


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Well, this sounds terrible. Never saw this episode either. But this....
> 
> 
> 
> This BS told me everything I needed to know about this show's idea of thought-provoking and mature themes.



That episode was actually really good.  You should watch it, man.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> People thought it would surpass Avatar  can't even say 'nice try'.


people actually thought tcats would surpass avatar?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> people actually thought tcats would surpass avatar?



Like One person here ever said that.

We all told him to wait for the first season to end  before he said that.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 30, 2012)

ok ok.. zen... just checking.. your free to go back and moan the death of tcats.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> ok ok.. zen... just checking.. your free to go back and moan the death of tcats.



No i still have Hope, The creators said its still in hiatus, And Maybe toonami can save it


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 30, 2012)

please zen, stop, it's over bro, heard staff has moved on... watching you cling on to this dead horse is making me shade tears...


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> please zen, stop, it's over bro, heard staff has moved on... watching you cling on to this dead horse is making me shade tears...



They Gave  an  up date at Comic com abut the shows hiatius.

I will not give up with out a danm fight!


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2012)

Thundercats surpassing Avatar? 

    

The romance in Thundecats 2011 sucked. 
The dialogue was muck 
The pacing was terrible.
They barely wrapped shit up over the last 12 eps

Avatar did all of that and then some

Hell, Avatar LOK is an example of how to do shit when you have a 12 episode anime.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Must you Kick a Beaten dog


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Must you Kick a Beaten dog



true, we've had our fun laughing, it's just getting sad now...


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Don't dis the Petelars that episode was great



No it wasn't great. It was bad. Really really bad.



Oman said:


> That episode was actually really good.  You should watch it, man.



I watched it, unfortunately. 

I find this sort of surprising coming from you. The episode was pretentious and forced to me. It was at that point when I knew that this series was running on borrowed time.



Zen-aku said:


> Like One person here ever said that.
> 
> We all told him to wait for the first season to end  before he said that.



Oh, there was more than one. Much more than one.


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

Well I found it to be a creative metaphor on the fleeting nature of life and the value of using the time you are given.  It's not subtle, but it is artistic. But hey, two intelligent people can disagree on enjoying a piece of fiction and be perfectly ok with that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

its a Children's Cartoon, Not Even Avatar Is what most people would call Subtle


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its a Children's Cartoon, Not Even Avatar Is what most people would call Subtle



True, but Avatar never really tried to be profound. If it had any lessons at all to teach or any subtext (like how balance and harmony is to be preferred above absolutes and domination) it was very humble about it. It never tried to be anything too far beyond a kid's cartoon. 

ThunderCats constantly* tried* to be artsy and profound, so I don't feel bad saying that it sucked at it. 



Oman said:


> Well I found it to be a creative metaphor on the fleeting nature of life and the value of using the time you are given.  It's not subtle, but it is artistic. But hey, two intelligent people can disagree on enjoying a piece of fiction and be perfectly ok with that.



Fair enough.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> True, but Avatar never really tried to be profound. If it had any lessons at all to teach or any subtext (like how balance and harmony is to be preferred above absolutes and domination) it was very humble about it. It never tried to be anything too far beyond a kid's cartoon.



So were going to forget when episodes like the winter solstice and the Painted lady?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> So were going to forget when episodes like the winter solstice and the Painted lady?



Oh don't worry. I'll never forget the Painted Lady... no matter how hard I try. 

Anyway those were the exceptions, not the rule.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh don't worry. I'll never forget the Painted Lady... no matter how hard I try.
> 
> Anyway those were the exceptions, not the rule.



i don't find them to be Exceptions.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't find them to be Exceptions.



.... ok?  They still were.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> .... ok?  They still were.



The great divide, The Deserter, The Runaway, The Southern Raiders.....


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The great divide, The Deserter, The Runaway, The Southern Raiders.....



Are you serious? Are you just going to list every episode that had a moral attached to it? You clearly don't know what I mean by something trying to be profound. 

Having a moral=/= trying to be artsy and profound. Its a bit more complicated than that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Are you serious? Are you just going to list every episode that had a moral attached to it? You clearly don't know what I mean by something trying to be profound.
> 
> Having a moral=/= trying to be artsy and profound. Its a bit more complicated than that.



I listed the episodes that had a moral, But lacked in "Subelty and Humility"


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I listed the episodes that had a moral



I know you did. That was your first mistake. I wasn't really harping on ThunderCats for *just* having morals in their stories. It all has to do with execution and the pomp surrounding it. Them not being subtle is only one of the problems.

Its not even something worth arguing, really. If you bothered watching ThunderCats at all after the first 5 episodes then we have very different ideas of what is subtle/artsy/whatever and what isn't anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I know you did. That was your first mistake. I wasn't really harping on ThunderCats for *just* having morals in their stories. It all has to do with execution and the pomp surrounding it. Them not being subtle is only one of the problems.
> 
> Its not even something worth arguing, really. If you bothered watching ThunderCats at all after the first 5 episodes then we have very different ideas of what is subtle/artsy/whatever and what isn't anyway.



i never claimed any thing was subtle or artsy in relation to thundercats.  my point was that all cartoons  have  morals and are rarely handled with subtlety.


the Song of The Petalars isn't subtle  but its well executed imo


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i never claimed any thing was subtle or artsy in relation to thundercats.  my point was that all cartoons  have  morals and are rarely handled with subtlety.



I know and you tried to prove that point by directing me to every Avatar episode that has a moral message to it. It didn't mean anything. 




> the Song of The Petalars isn't subtle  but its well executed imo



I disagree with that opinion completely but whatever. Its all good in the hood.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Thundercats surpassing Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my mind, the tension between Lion-O and Tygra was one of the greatest aspects of the story of this series; the Grune/Panthro rivalry was also very awesome; and the backstory of the creation of the _Sword of Omens_ and how the Thundercats first arrived on Third Earth was also excellent storytelling as well, in my mind, so this series did have some major strong points, as well, I believe.



Gunners said:


> People thought it would surpass Avatar  can't even say 'nice try'.



The _Thundercats_ franchise has been in existence for between twenty and thirty years longer than has the _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ franchise and is now a well-known aspect of western culture; the people who created _A:tLA_ likely watched the original _Thundercats_ series when they were children, so the belief of some users that the new _Thundercats_ series would be equal to _Avatar_ is not surprising, at least not to me.

For that reason, I am very surprised that this new series has ended as it has: how could it fail with the _Thundercats_ name on it? Was its popularity not sufficient to keep it alive? What about all the awesome and skilled voice actors who played in it? How did they not save the series? If the original series lasted for over one-hundred episodes despite its incredibly corny and campy nature, how did this series end after only a mere twenty-six episodes, when it is much more serious and dark in its overall tones? And will the creators truly leave us, the audience, in suspense, over the unresolved plot lines in the story? And if this series never does continue, what does the future hold for the _Thundercats_ franchise overall?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 1, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> For that reason, I am very surprised that this new series has ended as it has: *how could it fail with the Thundercats name on it?* Was its popularity not sufficient to keep it alive? What about all the awesome and skilled voice actors who played in it? How did they not save the series? If the original series lasted for over one-hundred episodes despite its incredibly corny and campy nature, how did this series end after only a mere twenty-six episodes, when it is much more serious and dark in its overall tones? And will the creators truly leave us, the audience, in suspense, over the unresolved plot lines in the story? And if this series never does continue, what does the future hold for the _Thundercats_ franchise overall?


Cartoon Net work giving it a lousy time slot with no advertisement what so ever.

Also at comic con they said the series was still officially in hiatus, with The show moving to Toonami their is a faint hope for the show.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Also at comic con they said the series was still officially in hiatus, with The show moving to Toonami their is a faint hope for the show.



So, it may become the television equivalent of _Starcraft: Ghost_ (which itself may soon become the "new _Duke Nukem Forever")?_


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2012)

Thundercats 2011 is on hiatus folks

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sUKWPSuqpQ[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT:

Oh wait people already know about that.

@DemonDragonJ

Eh, the whole feuding between Lion-O and Tygra seemed more like the most annoying bouts about the show. It also interfered with a great deal of the story's pacing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)

Bender said:


> Thundercats 2011 is on hiatus folks
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sUKWPSuqpQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


I don't think so, it was a legitimate point of drama on both of their parts, and their being able to move past it showed good character development on both there parts.

Not to mention it gave a better Love triangle then Korra


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2012)

@Zen-Aku

Pffft, ahhahahahaha. Are you serious? 

If you are 


The stinger for the ending of the first half of Thundercats 2011 was Lion-O being shocked by seeing Cheetara and Tygra making out.  Also the lead-up to the finale of the first half was Tygra bitching about how Lion-O had more than he did. Legend of Korra's whole love triangle BS hardly made it the focus of that many episodes. And when it did the characters managed to civilly fan it away so they could concentrate on the moment at hand. Not to mention they didn't let it interfere with their relationship nor their mission. Tygra did. Lion-O did. The length of the whole situation between the three was just insane. It's like only at the two-part trials episode that Lion-O buries it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Zen-Aku
> 
> Pffft, ahhahahahaha. Are you serious?
> 
> ...



Korra and company didn't even have a mission till half way through he series, so when they did focus on the relationships, they were really weak, with nothing to give it any real substance. the Triangle resolution in korra ending so "civaly" as you put it made the whole endevor feel like a waist of time, they didn't grow or learn any thing important from it.

In Thundercats, the love triangle was the culmination of there  rivalry, and of course ,the point where all there issues would come to ahead, because they had no buffer, and the situation that the underlining  cause "who is better to lead" had to be a major part of the conflict.

there were four episodes that dealt with the 2 of them growing out of their issues, the spirit realm, the episode were, lion-o calls cheetara out and the trials, he didn't suddenly drop it


----------



## Wan (Oct 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Not to mention it gave a better Love triangle then Korra



If you consider having two douchebags instead of one "better".


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2012)

Oman said:


> If you consider having two douchebags instead of one "better".



Tygra was the only douchebag.


----------



## Wan (Oct 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Tygra was the only douchebag.



"And that's why she's going to pick me instead of you."


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't say Lion-O was a douchebag even with the above comment. He's constantly having to deal with his brother outshining him in every single area so it was more of a case of him running with the one area he felt confident in. 

I actually think Lion-O relationship with Tigra detracted from the series. Ultimately you need to have a main character that stands out or is at the least respected. In this series Lion-O looked like a complete joke and any development he made was reset at the start of a new episode. 

The first episode was promising. Created an open world, interesting characters, internal and external conflict yada yada. It just failed to go any where, it was like they're afraid of moving the show forward.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2012)

Oman said:


> "And that's why she's going to pick me instead of you."



that doesn't make him a douche bag, it was one comment.

Being a douchbag, comes about when every thing you say or do is to hate on some or some thing for no reason other to be a  douche I.E Tygra


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> Hell, Avatar LOK is an example of how to do shit when you have a 12 episode anime.



Dude, no. Korra didn't fail as much Thundercats simply because the writers are more competent. Still, I find Korra to be painfully above average writing wise.

You can't expect to adequately handle a plot driven show in twelve episodes and Korra failed because it tried to. 

1)The majority of the characters lacked development, especially Bolin. 

2)They failed to delve deeper into the Bender vs Non Bender issues and turned Amon annd the Equalists movement into a shallow "muahhaha we're the bad guys" tryin' to poop on the good guys parade" moment.

3) The Romance was resolved poorly. See, I don't the nonsense that happened in the love triangle, since triangle can actually get pretty nasty, but when  Mako and Korra kissed during the finale I wanted to throw up.

What about Asami? Did she realize that Makorra was true lubs and decided to step aside? Clearly the creators didn't see anything wrong with Mako's douche bag moves. It was just sloppily handled.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

> 1)The majority of the characters lacked development, especially Bolin.


Actually the majority of characters were well developed. I think people placed too much importance on Mako and Bolin because of their association with Korra which causes them to overlook characters like Tenzin, Lin, Asami, Mr Sato and Tarrlok ( characters who were well developed). 


> 2)They failed to delve deeper into the Bender vs Non Bender issues and turned Amon annd the Equalists movement into a shallow "muahhaha we're the bad guys" tryin' to poop on the good guys parade" moment.


The above is an example of an individual who either missed out on or completely forgot the various arguments that occurred on whether or not the Equalists were right. They were always portrayed as terrorists, that fact became clearer as the series progressed. What didn't change was the legitimate grievance they had, in republic city there was a clear difference between the superior position and power benders had over non-benders. The oppressive laws passed showed that they were not represented. 


> 3) The Romance was resolved poorly. See, I don't the nonsense that happened in the love triangle, since triangle can actually get pretty nasty, but when Mako and Korra kissed during the finale I wanted to throw up.


Agree with you. 


> What about Asami? Did she realize that Makorra was true lubs and decided to step aside? Clearly the creators didn't see anything wrong with Mako's douche bag moves. It was just sloppily handled.


Hopefully that is rectified in the next season.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 15, 2012)

So, it seems that most users here believe that this series was plagued by poor writing, which is why is has not yet been renewed. What shall happen if this series is indeed cancelled? Shall we need to accept that, and hope that this franchise is reincarnated again, at some point in the future (although hopefully, soon than another two or three decades, the time that passed between the original series and this series)?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2012)

Gunners,Pseudo You have a whole subsection to  fight, take it there.


----------



## Wan (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah this isn't the really the place for talking about Korra.  I'll just say that in comparison to Thundercats, Legend of Korra did a lot more with its first 12 episodes than Thundercats did.  Yes, there are some undeveloped character and plot threads that could have been tied up, but the show is far from over.  We have plenty more episodes to deal with all that, and it doesn't change the fact that those first 12 episodes were extraordinary.  Was it misguided for Mike Dimartino and Bryan Konietzko to initially set out for Korra to be just a 12 episode miniseries?  Perhaps.  But we're getting 40 more episodes, people.  Such complaints are moot now.

If anyone wants to continue this discussion, go ahead and make a thread in the LoK section.



DemonDragonJ said:


> So, it seems that most users here believe that this series was plagued by poor writing, which is why is has not yet been renewed. What shall happen if this series is indeed cancelled? Shall we need to accept that, and hope that this franchise is reincarnated again, at some point in the future (although hopefully, soon than another two or three decades, the time that passed between the original series and this series)?



If the series is cancelled, that's it.  I wouldn't bet any money on another reboot at any point.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Oman said:


> If the series is cancelled, that's it.  I wouldn't bet any money on another reboot at any point.



So, are you saying that this was the "final hurrah" for the _Thundercast_ franchise, that there shall be no more new _Thundercats_ material, ever? Is this franchise doomed to vanish into obscurity forever? What about a feature-length film, in the manner of the recent _Transformers_ and _G.I. Joe_ films? What possibility is there of such a film being made in the near future?

We have compared this series to _Legend of Korra,_ but I now wish to compare it to other series: how can a serious and mature series such as this fail, when such series as _Family Guy_ and _South Park,_ which contain all manner of crude and vulgar content, still thrive? Do people actually _enjoy_ such series as those? And if both _Family Guy_ and _Futurama_ were both renewed after they had completed their initial runs, why can the same not occur with this series? What do you say about that?


----------



## Wan (Oct 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, are you saying that this was the "final hurrah" for the _Thundercast_ franchise, that there shall be no more new _Thundercats_ material, ever? Is this franchise doomed to vanish into obscurity forever? What about a feature-length film, in the manner of the recent _Transformers_ and _G.I. Joe_ films? What possibility is there of such a film being made in the near future?



Well, when you put it that way, probably not.  There will probably be some fan who wants to make something involved with Thundercats or some executive who sees the Thundercats license lying around doing nothing and decides to put it to use, and not necessarily a good use.  So there may be more stuff, but not for at least several years.  If they do try something, I imagine it'll be a live movie adaptation like you suggest.



> We have compared this series to _Legend of Korra,_ but I now wish to compare it to other series: how can a serious and mature series such as this fail, when such series as _Family Guy_ and _South Park,_ which contain all manner of crude and vulgar content, still thrive? Do people actually _enjoy_ such series as those? And if both _Family Guy_ and _Futurama_ were both renewed after they had completed their initial runs, why can the same not occur with this series? What do you say about that?



Welcome to the  It's a sad truth that most adults in western culture consider cartoons, especially action cartoons, to be for kids.  It's extremely rare for action cartoons to pick up momentum with older viewers, Avatar: The Last Airbender/Legend of Korra being one example.  Meanwhile, "adult comedy" cartoons, despite being often much more immature than good action cartoons (adult =/= mature) are at least appreciated by most adults for the ability to get a laugh.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Oman said:


> Well, when you put it that way, probably not.  There will probably be some fan who wants to make something involved with Thundercats or some executive who sees the Thundercats license lying around doing nothing and decides to put it to use, and not necessarily a good use.  So there may be more stuff, but not for at least several years.  If they do try something, I imagine it'll be a live movie adaptation like you suggest.



In that case, I shall hope for a scenario such as that to happen in the future.



Oman said:


> Welcome to the  It's a sad truth that most adults in western culture consider cartoons, especially action cartoons, to be for kids.  It's extremely rare for action cartoons to pick up momentum with older viewers, Avatar: The Last Airbender/Legend of Korra being one example.  Meanwhile, "adult comedy" cartoons, despite being often much more immature than good action cartoons (adult =/= mature) are at least appreciated by most adults for the ability to get a laugh.



Yes, I am very familiar with that trope, and I lament its existence. If Japan does not have such a narrow-minded perception of animation, why does the United States have it?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't even like Family guy but even the shittest most pointless episode of family guy is better than the 2011 thundercats entire season. Fact is the show was bad. It was written for kids and kids got *bored*. That's sad. Korra has faults. Thundercats has fucking quality management holes.

And Oman is talking out of his ass.

That was true in the 80's. Than the 80s kids grew up and wrote the 90's, which ushered in a golden age (Batman TAS, Animaniacs, etc), which was stamped out by a combination of Asian invasion and executive bullshit. The only thing holding back current animation in the us is A. poor writing and B. licensing bitch fights. The type of studo changes that get shows like earth mighest heroes and spectuclar spiderman canceled, in favor of poorly written "kid" oriented shows.

Fact is its common knowledge that adults do watch cartoons, circa the 90s and is now more true than ever. Look at My little Pony for a good example. The problem is adult viewership is harder to monetize than kid viewership, but that hardship gives us shows like the Avatar the last airbender or Transformers Prime.


----------



## Wan (Oct 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I am very familiar with that trope, and I lament its existence. If Japan does not have such a narrow-minded perception of animation, why does the United States have it?



If you really want an answer to that question, just read the TV tropes page I posted.  Any explanation I give would just be reiterating what it says.



Wuzzman said:


> I don't even like Family guy but even the shittest most pointless episode of family guy is better than the 2011 thundercats entire season. Fact is the show was bad. It was written for kids and kids got *bored*. That's sad. Korra has faults. Thundercats has fucking quality management holes.
> 
> And Oman is talking out of his ass.
> 
> ...



Then please, Wuzzman, show me an action cartoon that airs in broadcast network prime time right now.  Or on a more "mature" cable network that's not tilted toward kids.  On top of that, please show me that there's an equal amount of action cartoons as there are comedy cartoons in prime time.  Actually no, show me there are an equal amount of drama cartoons as there are drama live-action shows in prime time.  Show me a plethora of crime procedural cartoons, medical drama cartoons, soap opera cartoons, etc... 

Views may be slowly coming around but the reality is that networks the United States and much of the Western world are still stuck with the mindset that action cartoons are for kids, so they don't make them for adults.  There are really, really good action cartoons that are made every once in a while, but they remain cartoons for kids.  They have to be "toyetic" and are often based on existing franchises.  As good as shows like Justice League, Avatar, or Transformers are, they are primarily aimed at kids, albeit older kids.  Any adults who watch are just bonus viewers. 

If there were enough adult viewers, it would be easy to monetize it --show the viewer numbers to advertisers so they pay more for advertising.  But networks don't do that.  Why?  Either the adult viewers aren't there, or the networks just don't bother catering to them for action cartoons.  The animation age ghetto still exists very much so.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 18, 2012)

Archer, FX. The only reason there isn't an animation ghetto in japan is because their live action sucks. That and its really down to their shitty porn industry and all that censorship elevating animation over live action. As oppose to in america where early censorship favored live action.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2012)

Wuzzman: must you be so negative and rude? Such behavior shall only serve to cause tension and dissent among the users who post in this thread.

Oman: I appreciate your defense of this series and other "mature" animated series that are aimed at younger audiences, and thank you for that.

However, to both of you: I wish to cease discussing that subject, now, as it is not the main subject of this thread; I wish to discuss the series, itself, if there is anything remaining to discuss about it.


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2013)

Good damn riddance. 

The show paled waaaaaaay in comparison to the old show.


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2013)

Wasn't a bad show but yeah, I agree that the older one was superior. Maybe in the future, thundercats will be luckier.


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2013)

@Dark Matter

Next time the producers won't make the mistake of being so mind numbingly stupid with plastering romantic blither all over the plots of episodes. Also I laugh at how the Sword Of Omens is so much more fail than the one in the original. Not only that but woo even the first 12 episodes of the original are better the 2011 Thundercats. 

Also Grune was much more badass in the original and his rivalry with Jaga is much more compelling than 2011 Panthro and Grune.


----------



## Wan (May 26, 2013)

Let's not sell the new series too short.  The TV animation industry is much more mature and taken seriously nowadays, resulting in higher quality animation production values and voice acting (thank you Andrea Romano).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 26, 2013)

Bender said:


> Good damn riddance.
> 
> The show paled waaaaaaay in comparison to the old show.





Dark Matter said:


> Wasn't a bad show but yeah, I agree that the older one was superior. Maybe in the future, thundercats will be luckier.



How can the two of you say that? I know that I have discussed this subject before, but I enjoyed this new series far more than I did the original series. The original series was excellent for its time, but it has not aged well, in my mind. In the 1980's, the ridiculously campy and corny nature of the original series may have been acceptable to the audiences of that day, but audiences today expect serious plots and well-developed characters with whom they can empathize. Ever since such series as _Batman: the Animated Series_ and _Gargoyles_ were produced, western animation has largely moved toward favoring series with in-depth plots and characters who feel more like actual people. That is what has made _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ so popular, and what this series was hoping would make it popular, as well.

I certainly do appreciate the cultural significance of the original series, which apparently has a massive cult following, but I do believe that the new series was better-suited for today's audiences, and that it is very tragic, and completely unfair, that this series has been canceled (especially considering that _Legend of Korra_ is still alive and well).



Oman said:


> Let's not sell the new series too short.  The TV animation industry is much more mature and taken seriously nowadays, resulting in higher quality animation production values and voice acting (thank you Andrea Romano).



Yes, I absolute agree with you, Oman, and I am glad that you agree with me. As I said before, this series being canceled is baffles all logic, since it had so much going for it, and I dearly hope that, if it cannot be revived, another western animated series can arise to challenge the popularity of _Legend of Korra._


----------



## Gunners (May 26, 2013)

Bender is just dealing with the trauma in his own way, when the series had hope he was slobbering all over it like a Vegas hooker, ''It's the next Avatar'' ''It has a lesson at the end of every of episode'' etc. 

Not surprised that this series crashed and burned before getting off the ground, it tried too hard and it made the protagonist pathetic. If Lionel behaved like an Alpha male, as opposed to getting out manned by his brother, and the show focus more on the war aspect as opposed to forced messages and the adventures of the little shits the reception could have been better. As things stand the series was dragged down by the twins, Lionel's failure to develop, the plots failure to develop and having a protagonist people felt pity for.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 26, 2013)

Gunners, I do agree that the series had too many side-stories and not enough episodes focusing on the main plot, but I do not agree that WilyKat and WilyKit "dragged the show down," as they are its main characters as much as are Lion-O, Tygra, Cheetara, and Panthro.

I simply wish that the series had not ended with so many unresolved plot lines; if the series was going to be canceled, why could the writers not have left the audience in such suspense and instead given it a proper ending?

On that subject, it is possible to contact the people who help to create this series? Since there is little hope of this series being revived at any time in the near future, I wish to contact the story writers and ask them how they planned to conclude the series with a second season of another 26 episodes (which was the plan from the beginning, to have a 52-episiode series), similar to what Sheldon Cooper did an episode of _The Big Bang Theory_ after _Alphas_ was canceled.


----------



## Wan (May 26, 2013)

Jar Jar Binks was a "main character" in The Phantom Menace.  Didn't stop him from dragging the film down.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2013)

Oman said:


> Jar Jar Binks was a "main character" in The Phantom Menace.  Didn't stop him from dragging the film down.



Please do not compare the twins to Jar-Jar Binks, as they actually contributed very meaningfully to the plot, and proved themselves to be valuable assets to the adult cats on multiple occasions (most notably when they used the Forever Bag to collect all of the people whom they had encountered, and assisted, in their journey to fight Mumm-Ra), the only meaningful contribution that I can recall Jar-Jar making is helping to convince the Gungans to ally themselves with the humans, and he was not even directly responsible for that (it was Pamde's diplomacy and humility that convinced the Gungans to lend their support).


----------



## Wan (May 27, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Please do not compare the twins to Jar-Jar Binks, as they actually contributed very meaningfully to the plot, and proved themselves to be valuable assets to the adult cats on multiple occasions (most notably when they used the Forever Bag to collect all of the people whom they had encountered, and assisted, in their journey to fight Mumm-Ra), the only meaningful contribution that I can recall Jar-Jar making is helping to convince the Gungans to ally themselves with the humans, and he was not even directly responsible for that (it was Pamde's diplomacy and humility that convinced the Gungans to lend their support).



That may or may not be the case.  The point is that simply being a main character does not stop that character from being a bad character or dragging down the momentum of the show.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 27, 2013)

So the show being cancelled is official?

I'm enjoying the re-runs on adult swim but I guess that's it then.



Gunners said:


> Bender is just dealing with the trauma in his own way, when the series had hope he was slobbering all over it like a Vegas hooker, ''It's the next Avatar'' ''It has a lesson at the end of every of episode'' etc.
> 
> Not surprised that this series crashed and burned before getting off the ground, it tried too hard and it made the protagonist pathetic. If Lionel behaved like an Alpha male, as opposed to getting out manned by his brother, and the show focus more on the war aspect as opposed to forced messages and the adventures of the little shits the reception could have been better. As things stand the series was dragged down by the twins, Lionel's failure to develop, the plots failure to develop and having a protagonist people felt pity for.




It's a shame about lion-o being forever alone now. :/


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 28, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> It's a shame about lion-o being forever alone now. :/



Yes, that is unfortunate, but there are unresolved plot lines far more important than wondering if Lion-O shall ever find true love (although I personally would prefer to believe that Pumyra eventually realizes the error of allying herself with Mumm-Ra and seeks Lion-O's forgiveness), most notably, the location and nature of the final power stone, the fate of the twins' parents and younger siblings, and if El-Dara actually existed, or if it was purely fictional (within the context of the series, of course); I would so dearly like to learn about those, and if I ever won the lottery (which is not likely to happen at any point in the near future), I would personally finance another incarnation of this series to grant me the conclusion that I so greatly seek.


----------



## Palpatine (May 28, 2013)

Shit, this show got canned?

Well, I can't say I didn't see it coming.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 28, 2013)

I think the main fault was with the under exposure of the show. They would show one episode a week and that was it. They needed to create more public awareness with more episode repeat slots throughout the week


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2013)

Just like Gunners not being able to make a post without insulting me. Why? Because the dude can't get off my jock.


----------



## Gunners (May 28, 2013)

Bender said:


> Just like Gunners not being able to make a post without insulting me. Why? Because the dude can't get off my jock.





~Avant~ said:


> I think the main fault was with the under exposure of the show. They would show one episode a week and that was it. They needed to create more public awareness with more episode repeat slots throughout the week


I don't think lack of exposure crippled this show, in the sense that in this day and age if a show is quality it will gain a following. The internet pretty much ensures that. The series simply failed to follow on from the opening two episodes, it created an interesting world, interesting characters and interesting conflicts but failed to do anything with it. The series lacked a consistent theme, and some of the episodes felt like they were directed at a completely different target audience. I also got the impression that the writers didn't communicate with one another as even though continuity was present the characters' development didn't carry over. 

In short the series was poorly written, in the hands of better writers it could have been something special.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2013)

> This message is hidden because Gunners is on your ignore list.





Someone make it clear to him that this is what's up.

Thx


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 28, 2013)

Guys, please knock it off before you say something you'll regret?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Wan (May 28, 2013)

NO!!!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> NO!!!



And that response essentially is  the reason for the majority of the problems that plague this world today.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 29, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't think lack of exposure crippled this show, in the sense that in this day and age if a show is quality it will gain a following. The internet pretty much ensures that. The series simply failed to follow on from the opening two episodes, it created an interesting world, interesting characters and interesting conflicts but failed to do anything with it. The series lacked a consistent theme, and some of the episodes felt like they were directed at a completely different target audience. I also got the impression that the writers didn't communicate with one another as even though continuity was present the characters' development didn't carry over.
> 
> In short the series was poorly written, in the hands of better writers it could have been something special.


 That was ultimately my biggest problem with the show.

It's like the creative minds behind the show were struggling between writing standalone episodes for kids and consistent plot-heavy/serious episodes  for older fans, but somehow failed to do both.

The Petalar and Magic Paper episodes were the only real standouts on the show. The one other episode where they floundered long after they made it was Lion-O learning how to handle his sword, after that he was still mostly a novice in combat except for fighting grunts.


----------



## Wan (May 30, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> That was ultimately my biggest problem with the show.
> 
> It's like the creative minds behind the show were struggling between writing standalone episodes for kids and consistent plot-heavy/serious episodes  for older fans, but somehow failed to do both.
> 
> The Petalar and Magic Paper episodes were the only real standouts on the show. The one other episode where they floundered long after they made it was Lion-O learning how to handle his sword, after that he was still mostly a novice in combat except for fighting grunts.



The Magic Paper episode was horrible, tree-hugger, Luddite piece of garbage.


----------



## Glued (May 30, 2013)

The Magic Paper episode was about Lion-O looking at the big picture.

Glad he learned his lesson.

Oh wait, he didn't and he died. The episode was meaningless.

Look at the big picture was the main theme of the series which spanned multiple episodes.

Lion-O's death was the ultimate punchline in an incredibly bad joke.

This series wasn't flawed. This series was bad.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 30, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> The Magic Paper episode was about Lion-O looking at the big picture.
> 
> Glad he learned his lesson.
> 
> ...



Continuity and consistency were it's two biggest flaws and ultimately what made it bad. But the show did have some quality art and animation.

So... yeah...


----------



## Glued (May 30, 2013)

They were consistent in driving this singular theme into our heads.

Trusting his visions, using sight beyond sight.

Realizing who the real villains were in Magi Oar, look at the big picture.
Finding the book of Omens, look at the big picture
Finding the stone, look at the big picture
Ramlak Rising, look at the big picture your friends are more important than revenge
Defeating Mumm-ra on the astral plane, look at the big picture

Finding new solutions to complex problems.

All the episodes centered around this central theme. In fact before Lion-O died, his entire team was telling him how he was his own worst enemy and not paying attention.

For Lion-O to not see the big picture is like Peter Parking not realizing that with great power comes great responsibility...oh wait, One More Day.


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2013)

They sucked at giving attention to the ancient spirits of evil
Too much emphasis on the blatantly retarded love spat between Lion-O and Tygra
The trials were done ten times lamer than the one in the original.
Mumm-ra being weak against sunlight/bright light is much more dumber than his original weakness for the first 80 and so episodes of the original series

@Avant

Maybe if mr. is-on-my-ignored-list wasn't lobotomized I would be nicer.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2013)

mumra's weakness wasn't even consistent, he seemed to be vulnerable to sunlight in the beginning, then later on just walked around in the day like it was nothing. 

nothing happened in this show for episodes at a time.  

the petalers episode was the peak of the show, and showed all the potential the show could be.


----------



## Glued (May 31, 2013)

The show peaked in the first two episodes. The only two episodes Lion-O was awesome.

In those episodes Lion-O knew about technology and was good to other animals unlike Tygra.

However Panthro replaced Lion-O as resident tech guy. And Tygra out-shined him in every instance. 

So the only reason Lion-O is great is because he was born a Lion.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> So the only reason Lion-O is great is because he was born a Lion.



Which is rather ironic, since tigers are actually the largest of cats in reality.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2013)

It's more to do with their leadership. Tigers are usually solitary creatures whereas the male Lion rules a pride. Tigra was actually superior to Lion-O in battle, which is what you'd expect.


----------



## masamune1 (May 31, 2013)

I was born in the Chinese Year of the Tiger.

Thus, I am inherently superior to all of you.


----------



## Wan (Jun 1, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It's more to do with their leadership. Tigers are usually solitary creatures whereas the male Lion rules a pride. Tigra was actually superior to Lion-O in battle, which is what you'd expect.



Which is undermined when we see in "Native Son" that the tigers lived together after all.


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2013)

Speaking metaphorically, speaking metaphorically.


Not speaking metaphorically

If Lion-O hadn't been born, Tygra would have been king


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 1, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It's more to do with their leadership. Tigers are usually solitary creatures whereas the male Lion rules a pride. Tigra was actually superior to Lion-O in battle, which is what you'd expect.



Yes, that does seem to be a reasonable explanation.



Ben Grimm said:


> If Lion-O hadn't been born, Tygra would have been king



Yes, that is true, but Lion-O _was_ born, so I see little reason to debate that subject any further.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 2, 2013)

On the subject of Tygra's heritage, and also the subject of episodes that did not contribute to the main plot of the series, I still am displeased that _Native Son,_ the episode that explored Tygra's heritage, was only a single episode; how could the story writers spend only a single episode on a story as significant as that? I believe that they could easily have condensed the twins' adventures with Tookit into one episode, which would have allowed them to expand Tygra's story into two episodes. Would anyone else here have preferred that, as well?


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> The show peaked in the first two episodes. The only two episodes Lion-O was awesome.
> 
> In those episodes Lion-O knew about technology and was good to other animals unlike Tygra.
> 
> ...



That and the plot called for it.

Hell the trials were done shitty like.

Can't begin to be called similar or better than the ones in the original.

Also for those who want a good laugh here's a post on tvtropes where someone compares the show to Legend of Korra:



> And yes, I will keep comparing this show to Avatar, both versions. The Equalists were brainwashed? It had to have been some really good brainwashing considering the only anti-bender sentiment seems to come from organized crime. The show never shows us every day benders being dicks to non-benders so excuse me if I find the premise a bit "tell, don't show." I find the idea of the Fire Nation starting an all out war during a time of peace to kind of stretch my belief. At least with Thundercats the tension goes back as far as anyone can remember because the Cats were more or less made the oppressors by Mumm-Ra. So excuse me if I find the story in Thundercats a bit more meaningful and being a bit more dynamic as opposed to Korra, where despite also being human barely any of the Equalist thugs show any kind of depth, aside from Amon who you would expect it from. They do hardly anything to show how helpless non-benders feel or how angry it makes them except a very few instances (like that shop in the beginning or when the cops deal with that non-bending neighborhood, and even then it's not exactly played up). I cannot sympathize with the Equalists if I can't see the process they would go through to become one. And they already managed to do that sort of thing with Jet in one episode in Avatar. Almost the whole 12 episodes of Korra centered on this conflict with no filler and they couldn't even do that. The morality in Korra is a lot more black and white than it is in Avatar or Thundercats from my perspective because of this.
> 
> I cannot fucking stress it enough how important the scene where Lion-O talks to the lizard soldiers and lets then go is to me. And him doing that is going to change the flow of the war if they had made a fucking second season so they could show that. That's the whole fucking point of the series is to show how Lion-O doing this shit is going to convince people to join him and not Mumm-Ra. And I would have loved Korra so much better if at least ONE Equalist had shown some fucking human decency when Amon kidnapped three little kids and a baby. Or at least not been so happy to see them tied up and gagged on stage. Korra and Aang are the fucking Avatar! Being a peace talker is kind of expected and they barely touch the subject in either series. As much as people like to talk about what great themes the series has, the conflicts were resolved because they defeated the bad guys in combat. At least when Mumm-Ra got beat at the end of the 2011 series it meant something because Lion-O managed to get several different races to work together towards a common goal. Avatar and Korra are both heavily focused on individual character drama, so their characters get a lot of depth, but when it comes to the big overarching plot I don't find it as deep or meaningful.


----------



## Wan (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey, the scene in the Thundercats premiere with Lion-O releasing the lizards was pretty good.  The Thundercats premiere showed a lot of potential -- they just squandered it all.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2013)

@Oman

No effing shit


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Oman said:


> Hey, the scene in the Thundercats premiere with Lion-O releasing the lizards was pretty good.  The Thundercats premiere showed a lot of potential -- they just squandered it all.



Yes, I am so dispelased about that, because I was hoping that this series would rival _Avatar: Legend of Korra_ in popularity; I definitely am enjoying that series, but it has a virtual monopoly on being a western animated series that is intelligent, mature, and well-written, so I do dearly hope that Disney and Cartoon Network can produce a series to challenge Nickelodeon's current dominance of that particular market (perhaps this may be an opportunity for Disney to revive their _Gargoyles_ franchise?).


----------



## Wan (Jun 25, 2013)

You can't force success or artistry.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

I heard that this guy only wrote the pilot and or maybe the second episode 2 and later on a new team took the reigns. Something about the guys not being able to afford the writter for the pilot?

Also the character designer for pyumara its an autistic bastard


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Also the character designer for pyumara its an autistic bastard



What was wrong with Pumyra's design in this series?


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2013)

@Demon Dragon J

It's like he made the idea of big boobs on mature female heroes being a "must-have". 

Moreover, Pumyra's personality (brainwashed Mumm-ra or not) is annoying as hell. Even more so or just as much as Tygra.


----------



## Bender (Jun 27, 2013)

@Demon Dragon J

For me it's like "DAMN this bitch is annoying". She's like a for-kids show version of Goodfella's (based on a  real life mobster I might add) Tommy DeVito. Nearly any cool-headed moment flies off the handle because of how whacked out her temper is.

And yeah as you say. Big tits dun make everything. A hot personality and facial features do it's work. For example Emma Watson and Keira Knightly. Though not big on the cleavage department they're fine as fucking hell.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2013)

big tits make everything better


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 28, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> big tits make everything better





A revelation that has helped mediocre manga artists everywhere.


----------

